# Don't be shy, (re)Introduce Yourself to the ehMac.ca Community!



## ehMax

Hello everyone! And welcome to ehMac.ca: Canada's Mac Community! We hope you will enjoy your stay and become an active, positive presence to this little corner of the web. 

This thread is here for you to introduce yourself _(Or re-introduce yourself) _and to allow us to get to know you better! After-all, community is what ehMac.ca is all about!

Please feel free to be as brief or as detailed as you feel comfortable with. _(Be careful about giving away too much private, personal information) _ 

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
* Brief summary of some of your other interests
* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
* What are your favourite Mac programs?
* What general area of this great country are you from?

Let's continue to foster a sense of community here! ehMac.ca Newbies / Lurkers, press that *New Reply* button!


----------



## djstp

Hi my name is Todd... I like long walks on the beach, romantic candlelight dinners... erm... who am I kidding here  

Im a male, 35 going on 16, by trade im a professional Chef, trained in upstate NY ( Culinary institute of America, Hyde Park NY ). At one point i did work for HP and wrote most of the tech docs for the iPod +hp contract. ( vacation job supreme )
Been working with Macs since the mid to late 80's, my very first one I owned is ( I still use it alot ) a 7100/80 ( great for mastering due to the SCSI audiomedia 2 card and SDII ), and now currently own a 2ghz, 20inch Intel core duo iMac ( which is my favorite toy of all time!). I just recently acquired a LC 475 in a trade for a piece of vinyl.
I own and operate a underground dance record label, as well as dj'n and producing 'Nuskool Breaks' ( in top 40/ commercial terms, is comparable to Chemical Brothers/ Crystal Method/ BT... but a wee bit harder in terms of bass-lines ). On top of all this jazz I am an admin/ head music reviewer for www.iprong.com, which is a iPod related website/ forums. So in saying that, my most used programs are Logic, Popcorn, Reason, Rebirth and aMSN and of course iTunes.
I currently live in London Ont, but have lived around Ontario from T.dot to Grand Bend.

and thru and thru i am more than a Mac addict... enuf to have a tattoo of a mac symbol on my neck with 'Made on a Mac' in Japanese beside it :O

edit: oh if you want to be my 'friend'...lol.. im on www.myspace.com/djstp1 and the label is here at www.myspace.com/championbeats


----------



## ehMax

Hey djstp! Thanks for the re-introduction!


----------



## Vexel

Howdy, My name is Roger. I'm a 26 year old male.

I'm originally from Sydney, Nova Scotia. Currently living in the beautiful city of Ottawa with my wonderful girlfriend, Chantel. 

The Mac I currently own is an iMac Core Duo (Early 2006) and I joined ehMac in January, 2005. I am a very frequent member, usually visit here over 10 times daily. I started using Macs at a young age with my best friend.. first purchased my own in 2000. (8600/200 upgraded to G4 500)

I took Digital Media Design for Post Secondary education, however, I'm currently not using those skills. $14,500 on a hobby eh? 

My favorite apps are in the iLife Suite, they're simple.. yet effective and more than enough for my needs. (Mainly iPhoto, iWeb and Garageband.) I consider myself an Apple Enthusiast and dabble in such things as the ehMac Radio Podcast and Online DJ'ing (once in a blue moon these days.)

Yep, that about sums it up.


----------



## djstp

ehMax said:


> Hey djstp! Thanks for the re-introduction!



anytime!  

but since I now have the gratification of being the first... I can now die in peace :clap:


----------



## SINC

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

My name is Don and am a semi retired business owner in Edmonton, Alberta in which we manufacture decorative iron spindles for stairways. I spent 42 years in the newspaper industry, the last twelve years as COO of a major Canadian group of 165 newspapers.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

I collected vintage cars for many years and am currently in the process of selling off the collection. Gone is my 61 Triumph TR3A which now resides in California. Also gone is my 55 Mercury Montclair HT, now in New Mexico. Gone as well are my 57 Chevy HT, now in Idaho and a 1980 Riviera with 23,000 original kilometers, lost in a fire in January of 2005. Still have a 70 Monte Carlo and a highly customized show winning 49 Meteor coupe.

I am also an avid camper and own a 29 foot class A motor home and hope to tour most of North America in years to come.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

Got involved with Macs in 1984 when we bought a few and paired them with an old newspaper system called Mycro-Tek. It sped up production and opened the door to many improvements over the years.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

Presently just a MacBook Pro and an eMac. Have an old Lombard that still works just fine as well. I have owned many macs over the years, too many to list here.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

iPhoto, iTunes and Appleworks. Can't live without 'em.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

Now from the energy capital of Canada, Alberta, but was born and raised in Saskatchewan. I hate it when the Eskimos play the Roughriders in the CFL. Can't decide who to cheer for.

I joined ehMac in February of 2001 and had submitted over 13,000 posts. Until last week that is, when I suddenly lost over 800 so am now working on getting back to that 13,000.  Just kidding but the post numbers are an issue that needs attention as every time there is an update, you lose posts.

I enjoy my time here in ehMacland and hope to be a member for a good long while. If you are new here, welcome. I can assure you your time here will be memorable.


----------



## teeterboy3

> *Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
I play a male on TV. I am a graphic designer by day – smartass any hour of the day that ends with o'clock. I spent a good deal of my graphic design learning curve in newspaers making ads and laying out the paper the old way. I started at a biweekly in my home town in high school. Moved on to the University paper at school. And from there the Windsor Star and London Free Press before I landed where I am now, lead GD on-site as part of a team that manages print production for a national company. 


> *Brief summary of some of your other interests*
I have played hockey (roller and ice) for about 28 years because I love the game and am Canadian so I am obligated to. I also play once a week with a recently retired NHL goalie who plays out with us and is likely to be out less this season as he has been hired by an NHL team to goalie consult. I used to play roller hockey with a current Florida Panther defencemen - no he's not allowed to play anymore 

I also dig on Macs, travelling, photography. I went to University of Windsor and studied Visual Arts & Communication Studies.

However, most importantly (higher than all my other hobbies) is chillaxing and partaking in chicanery and tomfoolery with family and friends!

And I was at the last game ever at Maple Leaf Gardens.


> *How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved*
For Christmas 1984 Mom (aka Santa) brought into our house the very first and just released 128k Macintosh. Apples are all we have ever had. Well, save that and the Commodore Pets that Mom used to bring home from school and we tried to wreck.

Since I have had my big-boy jobs Apple are the only computers I have used. That's going on 18 years (I'm only 35 though).


> *How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Currently… 3 (G4 Cube; 15" & 12" His & Hers 1.5Ghz Powerbooks). In the past... if you include my direct family we've owned over 35 Macs since the first classic which Mom & Dad still have.


> *What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Hands down, easily Adobe Illustrator. InDesign is a close second of late though. Then, perhaps Lode Runner… or Crystal Quest 


> *What general area of this great country are you from?*
I hail in the 519, and I come from good London… the Canada one. But I wasn't born_did_ here. That happened in the dent in the map between Chatham and Sarnia.


----------



## djstp

teeterboy3 said:


> I come from good London… .


so far... London represent! Sweet!


----------



## teeterboy3

djstp said:


> by trade im a professional Chef


Care to share where you are cooking in town? (either here or a PM)
Coincidentally, I love to eat.


----------



## marrmoo

My name is Dan, I am pushing 40, Hard I might add.
I'm the Director of a Not for Profit Oganization that operates 8 Day Care centres in the GTA.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Anything outdoors, love camping and trying to get a handle on this photography bug I picked up about a year ago.

How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved
We are a Mac only organization and I currenty own
17" intel iMac
single core mimi
Pismo
12"867mhz powerbook
17"Lampshade iMac

What general area of this great country are you from?
I grew up in a small town in Northern Ontario called Hornepayne moved to the Big Smoke almost 20 years ago.


----------



## The Doug

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
My name is (duh) Doug. Male (duh). Completed a BFA in Cinema, decided I didn't want to pursue it as a profession right after graduating. Now I'm a University Administrator, comfortably ensconced, and willing & able to take on anything thrown at me. 

*Brief summary of some of your other interests*
Digital photography, cooking, listening to classical music, reading, science fiction, growing orchids, gardening, cinema, writing, making my own noise with GarageBand. Maybe once I get over my strange aversion to washing 50 beer bottles at a time, I'll become a dedicated (and contented) homebrewer again.

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
When planning to buy my first-ever personal computer in the early Nineties, somehow I just knew I would get an Apple machine. Can't say why, really. It just _was to be_.

*How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Fell in love with the Color Classic when I first laid eyes on it in 1993, and bought it. Moved up to a Power Mac 7200/90 in 1995. Used the 7200/90 until late 2002, when I bought a 700mhz Flat Panel iMac. Moved up to a Dual 2.0Ghz G5 Power Mac in November 2003, which I'm still using (and still quite happy with).

I have my Color Classic and 7200/90 tucked away safe and sound in their original boxes in the basement (I keep meaning to dig them out for a trip down memory lane). My Flat Panel iMac now lives in Upstate New York (I sold it to friends).

*What are your favourite Mac programs?*
GarageBand because it's a great cathartic/creative tool for me. iLife is useful. Can't say I have other favourites, really - but I'm getting acquainted with Nikon Capture NX and like it (might try Aperture for comparison).

*What general area of this great country are you from?*
Born in Ontario, my family moved to Quebec when I was three years old. _J'y suis, j'y reste._


----------



## thatcomputerguy

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

My name is Paul, i'm almost 6 in dog years, and am currently juggling a few jobs. By day i work at an engineering firm as a mechanical designer which i've been doing for about 19 years, as well as being the i.t. guy.
By night i'm fixing/building/customizing/networking, etc. computers and doing a little computer instruction as well. I'm a father of two of the cutest little girls ever created and I have my wonderful wife to thank for that (_thank god they didn't get my looks - i look terrible in a dress)_

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

Not a lot of time for other interests of late, but i'm hoping to change that as soon as we move. i'm currently working on the plans for my new half pipe, so i can teach my girls how to skateboard. Computers, of course, have been an interest for a long time. ah, the days in high school, learning cobal and fortran, and computers as big as a bus!


** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

my first MAC experience was in college in the mid 80's. i loved them at the time but didn't get my own until 1999 when i got my iMac DV 400 that i still have. well actually my daughter uses it, but i haven't relinquished ownership yet.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

4 macs currently. and expecting the arrival of a 5th soon i hope.


** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

Has to be MacGyver! - oh wait, you didn't mean tv programs, never mind...

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

Also from London, Ontario - but soon moving slightly north to Middlesex Centre.


----------



## djstp

teeterboy3 said:


> Care to share where you are cooking in town? (either here or a PM)
> Coincidentally, I love to eat.



i just left the 4 points by sheraton ( was the exec sous chef ) and just took the sous chef position for the new and improved garlic's rest. on richmond ( new owners, new attitude, new look ).. the rest wont be open till later this month... and as is right now im working at the fair ( midway/ and waiting tables at the 'top of the fair', i have been duin that for about 3 years now in my spare time  )..


----------



## kps

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

I'm male, 49 and currently working for an airline. I studied Photography at Ryerson but spent the last thirty years in transportation. I owned my own trucking business and for 12 of those years traversed 47 mainland US states and most of Canada as an independent trucker. Since 1996 I worked as a dispatcher, a manager and as part of a startup team for a large logistics provider.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

I still enjoy photography and videography along with woodworking and carpentry. Computers became a huge interest when I replaced a crappy PC with my first Mac in 1990...or was it 91? I tinkered with Linux and enjoy working on my Macs.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

I got my first Mac at the recommendation of an acquaintance in the early '90s after I complained about the PC I was using to run my business. I also became a member of MAGIC BBS in the early 90's. Once i got Mac, I never looked back.:lmao: I did have to remain x-platform in order to run specialized software, but the Mac became more than just a computer. It became a whole new experience in usefulness and productivity. 

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

Starting with the first: LC (pizza box), Centris 610, Powerbook 150, G4 Sawtooth, 12" rev A powerbook and a G5 dualcore 2.0GB. I keep my Macs for a while. 

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

Photoshop, FileMaker, Mailsmith, FinalCut Express, iMovie, Transmit, OmniGRaffle.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## teeterboy3

We ate at Garlics a couple years back and it was awesome. I'll have to keep an eye open for when it re-opens as we love to get out for a great meal.

That's the thing about London we got good eats.

Nice meet ya, I'm John, maybe we'll cross paths.


----------



## tilt

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
Male, 43, IT project manager (thse who can, do, those who can't, project manage)

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Music (singing and listening), reading (about anything and everything), driving (I even took the last 6 months off to get a truck licence and drive a truck for a while), riding motorcyles (currently a Honda Goldwing), used to fly glider planes (told you I like driving )

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
Wrote my first compter program on an Apple IIc in 1981 (or was it '82, I forget), at that time the competition was Z80A or 8080 running CP/M. Fell in love with Apple then, never even saw one till I saw the lamp iMac (was living in India, Apple did not exist there till very recently), aways found Macs to be unaffordable (not expensive, but unaffordable) so lived with PCs running BeOS and Linus, finally made the plunge when the Mini was introduced and now also have a Macbook.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
A first generation Mini (1.24 gig with 256 megs RAM running Panther) and my new Macbook.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Don't laugh, but they are the OS itself and Spotlight. I am not much of an iLife person, don't touch anything but iTunes, so it is pretty much useless for me.

* What general area of this great country are you from?
Born in India, lived all over the world, immigrated to Canada on 9/11 (yes, on that day), got stuck in Halifax for three days, moved to my original destination, Toronto, lived in Hamilton and then Burlington ON till June this year when i moved to Edmonton AB.

SINC, you should let me buy you a drink some time soon. It's the least i can do for all the help you have given me. 

Cheers


----------



## AlephNull

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
I'm a 18 year old male, currently studying nanotechnology engineering at the university of waterloo. Pretty intense program, don't see it leaving me a lot of time for much else... meh, who am i kidding, i like to party hard as much as the next guy, but trying to focus more on my education in the coming year.
** Brief summary of some of your other interests**
I'm a pretty techy person overall, not just with macs but with windows pcs, and most everything dating back to a C64 i bought once at a garage sale. do typewriters count as tech? I've got a pretty antique one that i'm quite handy with as well. 
** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
Bought my 1st gen mac mini spring of last year, bought a new macbook just recently. Managed to convert a half-dozen of my friends in the interim. ehMac is pretty much my only official involvement with the mac world outside of using the computers themselves.. though I am mostly a lurker here.
** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
mac mini 1.25ghz, blackbook 2.0ghz, and a Mac SE that my english teacher was using as a podium. 
** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Not only a mac program, but i use Azureus all the time and its a pretty powerful app, crossover is a very cool idea as well. 
* * What general area of this great country are you from?*
kitchener waterloo


----------



## thejst

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
I'm James T, I'm a newspaper reporter/editor in Winnipeg, pig plant capital of Canada and I love to write.
** Brief summary of some of your other interests**
My job really covers all the bases for me –Research, reading, writing, photography, Macintosh use and people – lots of people and relationships.
** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
My first mac I bought to record music with (a 500 Mhz G3 iBook)
** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
mac mini 1.25ghz (The Wife's) An Intel iMac 17", a Macbook 1.83 Ghz and an old 333 Blueberry iMac.
** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
I don't know about favorite, but Photoshop, iPhoto, Logic Express and Mail.app get used a lot.
* * What general area of this great country are you from?*
The Great White North

!!!!


----------



## Deep Blue

...I am now in Vancouver.


----------



## SkyHook

>


----------



## Chealion

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
Hi, I'm Chealion / Micheal a 21 year old student. I'm presently at the University of Calgary and work part time for a production and web development company. I've also been a moderator on ehMac since 2004.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
My other interests involve programming, listening to good music, among other things.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
I became involved with Macs when my father bought an LC II for DTP work. Macintosh Basics still holds a special place.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Personally I only own my 12" PB (Rev. B)

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
LaunchBar, Adium, NetNewsWire, Finder.app, LaunchBar

** What general area of this great country are you from?*
Calgary. Hoorah.


----------



## MannyP Design

My name is Manuel.

I'm a graphic & multimedia designer in the National Capital Region (NCR) originally from Fredericton, New Brunswick. I work for a small, but mighty, design and marketing firm on Bank Street where I do all sorts of wierd and wonderful things: graphic design and layout in both the traditional and electronic medium, illustration (2-D and 3-D), interactive media, and the occasional web site. In my spare time I do a little video production and motion graphics as a hobby, watch movies, listen to music, draw, and read comics from time to time (just getting back into it with DC's _Justice_ series and Marvel's _Civil War_.)

I got into Macs about 11-12 years ago when I started a multimedia course at NBCC.

Currently my wife and I own two Macs: A Power Mac Dual 1.8 G5 and a Powerbook 17" 1Ghz G4. We also have two iPods--1 3G and 1 1st-Gen Video iPod.

My favorite programs? Photoshop, Illustrator, ElectricImage3D, FinalCut, AfterEffects, etc.


----------



## 20DDan

*20DDan... I gotta find something to do with that site!*

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
Dan.Male.21.Work in an auto body shop owned by my father (may or may not join the family business). 

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Ever since joining the Apple side of things I've always been interested in using my computer for everything I possibly can. My current interests are DVD's, playing and learning Bass Guitar, customizing my Pismo to have a lot more balls (320GB of HD, G4 550Mhz, among other things hopefully by the end of this year). I am big on self inprovement books, probably not the kind most people would read, 1 eg is "Every Mans Battle".

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
I've wanted a mac for as long as I can remember, I saw a friend buy an ibook and after trying it out I fell in love with the concept of macs. I purchased a titanium pb, then went to a iMac 2Ghz intel, and now with my trusty Pismo. I've had many friends that I've helped over the years with their PC issues... now I simply REFUSE to help them because I hate dealing with PC's. 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
Only own my Pismo now. Owned 3 in total

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Oh man iCal, Safari, Adium Beta, MacTheRipper, Dashboard, WCIII, Doom 3, iTunes, Quicktime Pro to record the group playing, VLC, hate windows media player (thought it does look more compact than the windows version), Aperture, among others...

* What general area of this great country are you from?
KDub area. Originally from Romania (moved here when I was 5yrs old, revolution time)


----------



## overkill

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
My name is Steve and I am a Program Manager for an IT company.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
I am into photography as a hobby, and also I like music, movies, books and travel

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
Friend at work got me hooked on them and once the mini was released, I had my foot in the door.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
Currentl own one Mac. Intel iMac 17" rev A.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
iPhoto, Safari, iWeb, Front Row

* What general area of this great country are you from?
GTA


----------



## RevMatt

Might as well redo this in the official thread, in the fancy new forum.

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

Male, I am. I'm through the far side of 30, and Logan's Run turned out to be fiction, so it's all good. I am married with a lovely 3 year old daughter, and both the honourific and the name that comprise my nick are true.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

Mostly, work and family events, but other off time events include reading, watching House and Battlestar and the occasional movie, and playing World of Warcraft. And beer.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I grew up with Apples, and have never owned anything else. I've also never been anything other than the casual user.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

I've probably owned 4 different models of Mac, and there were some Apple models in the early days, too. I currently have a G4 Quicksilver, and a G3 iBook. Looking to replace both with one new MacBook at some point in the next little while.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Safari, Mail. When I have a machine with a DVD burner and enough memory/power to really use iMovie, I expect I will come to enjoy it greatly.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

The nation's capital!


----------



## modsuperstar

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
I'm a 26 year old male Graphic Designer in and have been doing so since graduating from Durham College in 2001. I've worked at a small printing company doing design since I started my co-op here 5 years ago. I live with my girlfriend of 3 years, Corina.

*Brief summary of some of your other interests*
I'm a big music head, liking music of all sorts. I attend concerts whenever possible. While at these concerts I love taking photos assuming the venue allows me to do so. I also love cooking. I'm not a professional or anything, but I'm pretty good at it.

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
I'm practically a lifer. I've used a Mac since I was in grade 2 I believe while in school, then in 1990 my parents purchased a Macintosh SE(which I now own and still functions). My parents didn't buy a new computer for quite awhile, so the SE was in service for a good part of the 90's. When I went off to college in 1999 I bought a loaded G3 B/W which got me through college and is still kicking around, now running Ubuntu. 2 years ago I purchased a Rev A iMac G5 to replace the aging G3. At work I have a G4 Quicksilver as my workstation.

*What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Camino, Captain FTP, Adium

*What general area of this great country are you from?*
I am from southwestern Ontario in a little town called Paris, where I both live and work. I was born in Ottawa and raised in a small town near there called Richmond until I was 14.

If you know any places south-western ontario looking for a designer, I might be interested


----------



## mikef

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

My name is *Mike*. I am a 33 year professional software developer currently working primarily in Linux with some Win32 systems development. My previous development experience was in Win32 device drivers. I've been a professional software developer for more than 12 years and an amateur developer for 20 years. I have been a regular Linux user since '93 and Windows user since the first days.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

Digital photography, home theatre/HDTV, audio, mountain biking, and outdoorsy stuff.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

Bought my first (and only) Mac in 2004. It is an 12" iBook G4 1GHz. I hope to add something with a little more horsepower to the stable soon. I bought this machine primarily to do some Cocoa development on. I've done a little but nothing major.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

1/1

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

One of the things that drew me to OS X in the first place was iPhoto. I still use it regularly, although I've come to be bothered by some of it's limitations. I use Mail, Safari, Camino, AdiumX, Democracy, and others. on a regular basis.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

Slightly north of the GTA (Ontario)


----------



## duosonic

Wasn't going to re-introduce myself, but then I noticed all the posters here are male, so for the sake of balance …

Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

I'm female, will be 60 in January, been with my current spice 31 years. My ehmac name refers to my 1962 Fender Duosonic guitar, which I dearly love (I am in the process of selling my Epiphone acoustic, but will keep my Fender bass & Acoustic amp, as well, of course, as my Fender Deluxe guitar amp & all my pedals). My civilian name is Leah, so if you see me on ichat, that's me.

I run a "computer consulting" business called Mainline Graphics & Communication, under which cover I do numerous computer & business related activities: tutoring, system upgrading & tweaking, installing memory for those less intrepid than I, helping small business owners develop & implement communications plans, blah, blah, blah. I also work/have worked as: waitress, sous chef, veterinary assistant, gas jockey, social worker, municipal administrator, newspaper editor/reporter/layout person, community economic development "officer"/facilitator, school teacher, typesetter, graphic design production co-ordinator, film carpenter, PA & production co-ordinator, graphic designer, performing musician, music teacher, and a few others I've forgotten.

Brief summary of some of your other interests

music, music, music – blues, jazz, folk, classical, gospel; gardening, fishing (oh, those lovely trout!), local politics, music, visual art (printmaking, painting), modelmaking (dioramas, small-scale topographic model sculpting), reading, nurturing indoor plants, computers, music …

How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

First intro to computers in the early 80s while working as a teacher's aide, co-ordinated the introduction of computers (Commodores!) into the local elementary school; subsequently took a year off to take a college-level course called "Electronic Publishing" which was mac-based & covered publication design, graphic design principles, photography, writing & editing, production co-ordination; started my business in early 90s, also worked for mac-based newspapers.

What are your favourite Mac programs?

OS X, mail, Adium, Safari, Photoshop, Word, OfficeTimer, DropCopy, MacSolitaire, SuperTux, iPhoto, Sleepless, Excel, iGetter, Adobe Acrobat, macjanitor, Quark XPress, stickies

What general area of this great country are you from:

southeastern BC, up in the mountains on the western slope of the Rockies, BC smallest municipality - Silverton. Originally from Brooklyn, NY. How I got here is a very long story …

Dirty secret: my son has a PC. Guess I didn't raise him right.


----------



## winwintoo

Why are there so few females at ehMac?

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

Female, 62, retired from my job as a programmer several years ago, and just recently started working again (telecommuting) 

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

Interests include reading (now listening to audiobooks), crafty things - mostly beading, grandkids (3), the interwebs and "House"

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I was fortunate to be picked for a project developing a database application on the Mac platform at work. It was pretty cutting edge and I learned a lot - and my love for Macs was born. One of the consultants on the project had been an engineer at Apple before he left to form his own consulting business.

The first Mac I used at work was a Mac Plus running OS 3. I remember the upgrade to OS 4 - what an improvement.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

The first Mac I owned was the original Classic - a wonderful little machine. Next I got an LC and then moved up to a IIcx, and kept getting machines a bit faster until I finally got a strawberry iMac which served me well for a couple of years until I got a Graphite iMac. On a whim I treated myself to a G3 iBook when they first came out and made a complete switch to laptops. 

I now own 2 PowerBooks and can see a MacBook in my near future. I also have a 60 GB iPod Photo and a 4 GB nano.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Safari and mail.app

My favourite programs to run on my Mac are PhotoShop Elements and 4th Dimension.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

I live in Saskatchewan, but have lived in Calgary and Edmonton as well as a year in TO back in the 60s but that was a blur  

* you didn't ask but I'll tell you anyway

WINWIN is my license plate - I tell people that it's my retirement strategy but the real story is best forgotten.

My license plate predates my introduction to the interweb, so when I started signing up for things on the net, I decided to use winwin as my handle only to discover that someone was already using it - thus the winwintoo.

Take care, Margaret


----------



## JAGflyer

My name is Josh and I am a 17 year old student from York Region. My biggest intrest is aviation and I aspire to be an air traffic controller or aircraft technician some day. My first (and only) Mac product were iPods. First a 10Gig 3G and now a white 30GB video. Oh ya, I'm from Thornhill which is a suburb in York Region.


----------



## zoziw

I am a 33 year old male in Calgary who works as a credit manager in the natural gas industry. I am married with one child and no pets.

My interests are computers, politics and religion (specifically my own, Christianity). I am also interested in sociology, however, I have no formal education in that field.

I got involved with Macs about 10 years ago through work. The company had just transitioned to PCs but several of their programs could only be accessed via Macs, so there were a few left in the office and I needed to access them from time to time.

I currently own an original Mac Mini with a 1.25 ghz cpu as well as the last revision of the iBook before the switch to Intel.

My favourite Mac programs are iLife and Safari.


----------



## Aros

I am a 16 year old KID.. Im working hard this year at school, beacuse I am finishing a year early to travel. I work at Mountain Equiptment CO OP, which is a sweet job. My parents are both doctors in edmonton, where I live. I have a dog and two sisters

I like computers, but I like mountain biking, backpacking, paddling and running a whole lot more than being cramped up inside. I love graphic arts, silkscreen and photography. And am bulking up my vinyl collection to dj and mix using my turntables and synth. I also play feild hockey competitivly as well as I have a strong bias against stephen harper.

My first mac was an apple classic, my dad used for writing his theisis on, but we soon got a apple IIe until one year santa brought us a performa. We had that for at least 8 years until going through a series of old imacs then getting our PC, (bad investment) while my dad was now using his top of the line pismo. Next our PC broke, literaly so at that point my mom had a 17" pb my dad a 15" pb, and my parents bought all the kids 15" ibook g4s. . we also often get "old" macs from my dads work, and i reciently aquired a 20" imac (bubble bottom with lcd) which I am setting us a media center.

my fav. programs would be talking moose, gizmos and gadgets, itunes and photoshop.


----------



## MaxPower

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
My real name is Warren. I am 35, married with two wonderful boys 2 1/2 and 8 months. I am self employed. I sell and distribute an all natural line of sunscreens to retail and via my web site (below)

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
*see above* As I mentioned I have two boys and I run my own business. I have no time for hobbies. But if I did have the time, I wold be involved more with my photography, traveling, Macs and re-learning how to play my guitar.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
I got involved in Macs around 1990, when my father's business purchased their first computer, a Mac Classic II. It was love at first sight. 

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Since then, I have owned several Macs including a Centris, Duo 230, a Newton, Performa 640, Umax S900, PowerMac G4 (sawtooth), 17" iMac flat Panel and my PowerMac Dual 867 MDD G4.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Anything that lets me do what I need to do.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*
I was born in Hamilton, Raised in Grimsby, Ontario, moved to Lynden, Ontario, back to Grimsby and now I am permanently settled in the little village of St. George, Ontario


----------



## Paulmac

*Hello*

Hello everyone,

This is my first post on eh mac! I am a Canadian living and working in the D.C area. I am 24 years old male and have been using a Mac for the past two years and would never go back to a P.C. Unfortunately I am a Fire sprinkler Designer and do use a P.C at work and it is nothing but problems.

Hope to See you around. 

Paul


----------



## The Great Waka

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

My name is Michael. I'm male, 20 years old, and currently at Ryerson for Theatre Technical Production. This is after spending 3 years at Glendon (York U) changing majors every year and failing to get into film school each of those years as well. So instead I'm studying in one of the arts that I've come to love.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

Film and theatre are my top ones. I've been working in and on film for a few years now, and I've put together a decent resume. At some point I'd like it to be my source of income, but for now I do it because I love it. Theatre I just got into really a year ago, but in seeing the comparison with producing it and producing film, I've come to love the 'live' aspect of it. 

Aside from those, I enjoy fencing, which I've started up again after a hiatus this summer. I love the outdoors, so I like to walk and hike, even though I never did the whole camping thing as a kid. 

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I bough my first mac when I decided that I needed something to edit my films on. I knew that macs where the platform of choice for it, so I jumped into the world of macs fairly blindly, having only ever used OS 9 and earlier at school. Of course, my utter distain for Windows may have helped  . I also joined ehmac back when I was thinking about going to macs, and everyone was very helpful in my switch.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

I own two. My first, my MDD 867, and then later my 15" Powerbook. Both of which I am now looking at selling to replace with a MacBook. 

Also, I have a bunch of accessories, as I have a tendency to buy a lot of them (even if I don't use them much). 

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Aside from OS X itself, there are a few programs that stick out to me. One is Mail, which I love. I have about 8 different email accounts, and I have them all organized perfectly into Mail. It's great.

And of course Final Cut Pro. I really taught myself to use it (so I'm still learning new things once in a while) and I was amazing that I could learn such a powerful program so easily. Says a lot for Apple's programming. 

* What general area of this great country are you from?

Born and still living in Scarborough, although I do spend most of the time in the core of Toronto these days. One day (hopefully soon) I'll be actually moving downtown.


----------



## rhythms

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
My name is Eugene and I'm 33, working as a recording engineer / music producer / photographer / worship pastor. I'm married and we have two awesome little ones.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
other... interests? blogging, Naruto, parenting, movies, evenings out.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
My first Mac that I ever used was a Macintosh Plus that my dad brought home from his work. I enjoyed playing Alice and writing school reports on it. I currently use Macs for music production and photography. And anything else you generally use a computer for.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
The first Mac I owned was an LCII. Then came a Centris 660AV, a PowerMac 7500, a PowerMac G4/350, a Grape iMacDV, a Cube, a Quicksilver 733, a Powerbook 1400c. I currently own the Cube, an iBook G4, and a Mirrored Drive Doors Dual 867. 

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
I spend most of my time in Adobe Lightroom, Photoshop CS2, and Logic & Nuendo.

* What general area of this great country are you from?
Toronto, ON


----------



## overboosted

Hey All, 

im a new member to the board. Im trying to get rid of my PC that i built for school becuase of money issues, but now im forced to sell it and buy a mac, thanks god!

well if anyone wants to buy a custom built PC with all the fixin's let me know.

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
Im a 21 year old male, Audio Engineering Student.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
My interests are DJing, making music and i try and skateboard now and then, but after 3 knee Op's, i cant stand after 10 mins of skateing.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
My first computer was a Mac that was given to me by my aunt, i miss my lil ibook G3 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
i have owned 2 macs to date and after this PC sells, ill be getting #3.
i had my blueberry ibook clam, and my lime g3 imac.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Mac only? Everything! Final Cut Pro and Logic

* What general area of this great country are you from?
Just moved to Halifax For school, and im broke lol.

If you all wanna ask me anything, im always around, hit me up with a PM.

Anyone wanna buy a AMD desktop? didnt think so, but worth a shot! lol.

Rob


----------



## cap10subtext

Hi there,

I'm a student at York University taking a BA Honors in Fine Arts Cultural Studies specializing in Digital New Media. I really like the program and it's given me a reason to learn the ins and outs of Macs again. 

I have a special place in my heart for Macromedia Director because I made my first completed animated short on it and it felt like I was using Mario Paint for the SNES all over again. My all time fav (as in most-hours-logged) program is probably Garageband.

I grew up with a commadore PET and a Vic 20 and let me tell you when we got that Mac Plus it was some kind of fancy. After the plus, we owned (I think) a Quadra, a Mac Portable, a Mac Duo/Dock, a 7600/200, a G3 233 (beige), and a G3 433 clamshell iBook. It was at that point we all took an oath that we'd stop adding to the Mac museum piling up in our attic. That didn't stop us from dispersing them across the country though. My Brother had a trusty little G4 which I believe ended up in Palm Desert, my dad fell in love with my first personal computer, a G3 900 ibook, which I brought to Toronto. Not to be outdone he got himself a G4 iBook. With the sudden death of my G3, I find myself with yet another generation of Mac, the Macbook.

I am a classically trained red-seal cook by trade. I was born in Quebec, raised in Alberta, and I currently reside in Downtown Toronto (yay, apple store at Dundas!) 

I'm constantly pestering the good people of ehMac.ca with my picky technical questions because well... everyone's so dang nice. And they can usually help me with my problems. Hopefully someday I can return the favour. Soooooo... yeah. Good to meet you all.


----------



## Jason H

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
I'm a Male and a Student! I'm currently in Theatre school (Technical Theatre)
** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
I'm a sound guy, thats about it. I love to listen to music.
** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
I fell in love with an unloved iBook at my old highschool a few years back.
** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
I presently own an iBook G4/1ghz and a G4 450mhz tower.
I've owned a fleet of beige g3's, and a b&w g3, and a 900mhz G3 iBook that apple replaced for me.
** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
I'm going to have to say iTunes. Whatever did I do before it.
** What general area of this great country are you from?*
I'm in Toronto, the centre of the universe! :lmao: Right by the lake too!


----------



## AppleAuthority

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
My real name is Michael. I am 15 (believe it or not), and thus am in Grade 10. I have various job functions that allow me to use the latest technical goodies. I am a computer consultant, partly working with my father's computer store. I always have something on the go, and I have quite the knack for jumping on ideas.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
I am quite involved with music. I'm currently in a band as lead guitarist and vocal, and we're working on our first album. I'm also in my school's Concert Band program, playing bass guitar. Hopefully I'll find the time to get a website up to share some of our songs.

I'm quite the automobile nut as well. I aspire to own a Porsche 911 Turbo with a 6-speed manual at some point. Currently there are two cars in the family: 2000 BMW 323i (Silver on Black, Premium Pkg. II), and the new 2006 Volkswagen Jetta (Graphite Blue, 2.5). The BMW is probably going to be replaced soon by a newer Bimmer or Audi, so if you are interested in it, let me know  

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
I've been exposed to computers since 1994 (do the math ). I got my first Mac sometime around 1997(?), being an LC II with System 7. I still used PCs primarily up to 2001, when I got a Blue and White G3 with Apple Studio Display. Nice machine, indeed . From then on I was hooked, and I now currently use a MacBook Pro 15" (1.83 with 1.5 GBs of RAM).

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
I've owned:
LC II
PM Blue and White G3 (300)
eMac G4 (2002)
iMac G4 (700)
PM G5 (1.6)
PB G4 12" (1.33)
iMac G5 20" (iSight, 2.1)

I currently own:
MBP 15" (1.83)
PM 7200/90 (for nostalgia sake)
Newton MessagePad 2000

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Very difficult question. I'd have to say GarageBand is at the top of the list, just because I can spend hours screwing around with settings and different effects as I practise, and the program is extremely simple to use.

iTunes is another favorite. Quicksilver I use nowadays without even realizing it. Parallels is constantly running Windows XP SP2 in the background, provided services whenever I need it. Mail is also a handy program. I get 25+ messages a day not including mailing lists or spam. Mail organizes things very nicely.

Other than that, too many favorite apps to list 

* What general area of this great country are you from?
I was born within Toronto, and now currently live just outside Barrie (considered in an area known as Snow Valley/Minesing). My father is Ukrainian, my mother is British Guyanese. Quite the mix, eh?


----------



## K_OS

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

My name is Nuno I own a satellite store at 287 Harbord St.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

Since I just bought a house doing home repairs is now part of my hobbies but other hobbies inlcude working on my 1972 Austin Mini, photography, FTA signal satellite searchs.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

I got involved with macs back in George Brown college where I took a 3 year graphic design program, at the time of George Brown all I knew was DOS and the use of the Mac made my life easier.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

I started with a 7200/75 and went to a Lombard Powerbook with a G3 and it lasted me untill OS X came out. I sold the Powerbook to finance the purchase of a used G4/450 and it was a beauty of a comp upgraded with a 64mb GeForce video card, 1024mb ram, 2 80gb hd's, I also replaced the built in cd with a Panasonic DVD burner. Following the G4 I bought a used 12" G4 iBook that still had warranty the logic board went on it but Apple refused to repair it because the serial number was not in the range of effected models so I lost a crapload of money on it and I'm still pissed at Apple for that one. My latest Mac is a G4 eMac that I purchased last year I love that Mac it's my best one yet no probs whatsoever even after I upgraded the memory on it to 1024mb.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

favourite programs include Photoshop, GoLive, iTunes, iPhoto, iMovie, and any version of Civilization that's available.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

I am currently living in Toronto, I just bought a house here so I will be staying for a while.

Laterz


----------



## talonracer

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
My name is talonracer... *siiiigh*.. fine, it's Jason. Male, I'm the creative director for a CD/DVD retailer, and have my own freelance design biz as well, where I do logo design, advertising, graphic design, etc.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
Ooh. Love cars, specifically my Eagle Talons, but also most turbo-charged, all-wheel drive cars. Big hockey fan (Go Oilers Go!), getting into lacrosse and like watching the English Premiership. I like to draw, and write poetry. Photography is a casual hobby that I wish I had the funds for better equipment for. Should I ever have the time again, I'll get back into painting.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
Studied on them in high school, and then was re-introduced when I was in my university design courses.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Sadly, none yet. Life's unexpected expenses keep getting in my way.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Oh you tease. How would I know?

** What general area of this great country are you from?*
Originally from central BC. Then spent 7 years in Kamloops, and for the last two years I have lived in Calgary.


----------



## sheamusj

*Intro in A Nutshell*

First, the I love the introductions and re-introductions. As a new member to the ehmac community, getting to know a bit about other members makes me want to become even more involved.

History (and at darn near 60 there's more than a bit)... Born in Antigonish, Nova Scotia in 1947. Celtic ancestry (Highland Scots and Irish). Both parents (deceased) were from small farming communities on Cape Breton Island and both were serving officers in the Second World War.

Personal... Father to eight (now grown) children (3 daughters, five sons), three grandchildren, happily remarried to an amazingly great woman since 1991 (15 years and hoping to make it 50). Should be easy, heck I only have to live to 95!

Work... Late sixties and early seventies, applications system designer and programmed in Basic Assember on IBM/360 systems. In the early seventies left the computer world behind in order to found a consulting practice where I could apply my thinking skill-sets toward solving business problems (mostly economic performance issues). I've worked with clients in Canada, USA, UK, Hong Kong and Mainland China.

Present and future... Working hard to understand Internet related technological innovation (e.g., Web 2.0, blogs, wiki's, YouTube) and... It is not easy for me. The mission: Directing my knowledge and experience over the next ten to fifteen years toward helping young people to turn their great ideas into creating and growing great companies.

Computers... After leaving the computer world behind I swore that I would never again touch a computer until it was so easy to use that I didn't have to think about it... DA TA... 1984 and my first mac. To make my point, my youngest son was age 6 when I brought it home. While I was distracted with something elsewhere in the house, Josh took the Mac out of the box, connected the keyboard, mouse and printer, plugged it into the wall and had all the install disks ready for installation by the time I had returned... Best case of "ease of use". Since 1984 I've owned several Macs (all great) and one (yep, one) PC, a Compaq back in 1998 (it worked pretty good except for Internet virus problems).

My current gear... iMac G3 (green DVD model), 450 MHz, 320 MB RAM, using OS 10.3.9, Epson Stylus Color 860 printer, brand new (bought Friday last) Microsoft Digital Media Pro Keyboard and Microsoft intelliMouse. 

Current Applications used... Safari, Firefox, Microsoft Office Suite including Entourage. Also use Blogger and a number of other free Google services. Access daily... Google, Gmail, YouTube, Digg, Techcruch, Technorati and numerous blogs, and now of course, the ehmac community! :clap: 

Near Future gear... My darling wife is getting one of those new 20 inch iMacs with 1 GB RAM along with new software and printer. She needs larger screen for her studies. Thanks to suggestion from ehmac community member, handle "However", I'm going to upgrade my G3 to 1GB RAM and Tiger, love the idea of getting many more years of great fun out of my already 6-year old beauty. 

Interests... Reading; History; Human Cognitive Processing (in particular, how do people think, learn, communicate and relate to one another); Cooking, a good bottle of wine, especially with great conversation, and technological innovation.


----------



## sheamusj

*Love Your Revolving Cogs Image*

Good to meet you. The visual image located in the avatar space is awesome! :clap: 


« MannyP Design » said:


> My name is Manuel.
> 
> I'm a graphic & multimedia designer in the National Capital Region (NCR) originally from Fredericton, New Brunswick. I work for a small, but mighty, design and marketing firm on Bank Street where I do all sorts of wierd and wonderful things: graphic design and layout in both the traditional and electronic medium, illustration (2-D and 3-D), interactive media, and the occasional web site. In my spare time I do a little video production and motion graphics as a hobby, watch movies, listen to music, draw, and read comics from time to time (just getting back into it with DC's _Justice_ series and Marvel's _Civil War_.)
> 
> I got into Macs about 11-12 years ago when I started a multimedia course at NBCC.
> 
> Currently my wife and I own two Macs: A Power Mac Dual 1.8 G5 and a Powerbook 17" 1Ghz G4. We also have two iPods--1 3G and 1 1st-Gen Video iPod.
> 
> My favorite programs? Photoshop, Illustrator, ElectricImage3D, FinalCut, AfterEffects, etc.


----------



## sheamusj

*Lovely Meeting You*

Really appreciate your introduction, it does bring balance and it increased my "wa". Gasp... Your son and a PC. At darn near 60 myself and with eight grown children, I know that patience is a virtue because... My kids still love me in spite of the flaws. BTW I'm a blues fan myself, love the older stuff (the Lomax collections, Son House et al). You sure live in a beautiful part of the country.



duosonic said:


> Wasn't going to re-introduce myself, but then I noticed all the posters here are male, so for the sake of balance …
> 
> Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> 
> I'm female, will be 60 in January, been with my current spice 31 years. My ehmac name refers to my 1962 Fender Duosonic guitar, which I dearly love (I am in the process of selling my Epiphone acoustic, but will keep my Fender bass & Acoustic amp, as well, of course, as my Fender Deluxe guitar amp & all my pedals). My civilian name is Leah, so if you see me on ichat, that's me.
> 
> I run a "computer consulting" business called Mainline Graphics & Communication, under which cover I do numerous computer & business related activities: tutoring, system upgrading & tweaking, installing memory for those less intrepid than I, helping small business owners develop & implement communications plans, blah, blah, blah. I also work/have worked as: waitress, sous chef, veterinary assistant, gas jockey, social worker, municipal administrator, newspaper editor/reporter/layout person, community economic development "officer"/facilitator, school teacher, typesetter, graphic design production co-ordinator, film carpenter, PA & production co-ordinator, graphic designer, performing musician, music teacher, and a few others I've forgotten.
> 
> Brief summary of some of your other interests
> 
> music, music, music – blues, jazz, folk, classical, gospel; gardening, fishing (oh, those lovely trout!), local politics, music, visual art (printmaking, painting), modelmaking (dioramas, small-scale topographic model sculpting), reading, nurturing indoor plants, computers, music …
> 
> How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> 
> First intro to computers in the early 80s while working as a teacher's aide, co-ordinated the introduction of computers (Commodores!) into the local elementary school; subsequently took a year off to take a college-level course called "Electronic Publishing" which was mac-based & covered publication design, graphic design principles, photography, writing & editing, production co-ordination; started my business in early 90s, also worked for mac-based newspapers.
> 
> What are your favourite Mac programs?
> 
> OS X, mail, Adium, Safari, Photoshop, Word, OfficeTimer, DropCopy, MacSolitaire, SuperTux, iPhoto, Sleepless, Excel, iGetter, Adobe Acrobat, macjanitor, Quark XPress, stickies
> 
> What general area of this great country are you from:
> 
> southeastern BC, up in the mountains on the western slope of the Rockies, BC smallest municipality - Silverton. Originally from Brooklyn, NY. How I got here is a very long story …
> 
> Dirty secret: my son has a PC. Guess I didn't raise him right.


----------



## sheamusj

*Kind Greetings*

Wonderful introduction... Thank you! I love the beautiful quote at the bottom of your post, think it went something like, "I love my computer because all of my friends live there". BTW, one of my sons here in Toronto is engaged to a wonderful girl who originally hails from Saskatoon. Also, for you and all the other lovely women in technology... There is a great concept, "Girl Geek Dinners". Check out "London Girl Geek Dinners" and/or my young friend, Sarah Blow (Founder, LGGD), maybe you can organize something cool like this.


winwintoo said:


> Why are there so few females at ehMac?
> 
> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> 
> Female, 62, retired from my job as a programmer several years ago, and just recently started working again (telecommuting)
> 
> * Brief summary of some of your other interests
> 
> Interests include reading (now listening to audiobooks), crafty things - mostly beading, grandkids (3), the interwebs and "House"
> 
> * How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> 
> I was fortunate to be picked for a project developing a database application on the Mac platform at work. It was pretty cutting edge and I learned a lot - and my love for Macs was born. One of the consultants on the project had been an engineer at Apple before he left to form his own consulting business.
> 
> The first Mac I used at work was a Mac Plus running OS 3. I remember the upgrade to OS 4 - what an improvement.
> 
> * How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> 
> The first Mac I owned was the original Classic - a wonderful little machine. Next I got an LC and then moved up to a IIcx, and kept getting machines a bit faster until I finally got a strawberry iMac which served me well for a couple of years until I got a Graphite iMac. On a whim I treated myself to a G3 iBook when they first came out and made a complete switch to laptops.
> 
> I now own 2 PowerBooks and can see a MacBook in my near future. I also have a 60 GB iPod Photo and a 4 GB nano.
> 
> * What are your favourite Mac programs?
> 
> Safari and mail.app
> 
> My favourite programs to run on my Mac are PhotoShop Elements and 4th Dimension.
> 
> * What general area of this great country are you from?
> 
> I live in Saskatchewan, but have lived in Calgary and Edmonton as well as a year in TO back in the 60s but that was a blur
> 
> * you didn't ask but I'll tell you anyway
> 
> WINWIN is my license plate - I tell people that it's my retirement strategy but the real story is best forgotten.
> 
> My license plate predates my introduction to the interweb, so when I started signing up for things on the net, I decided to use winwin as my handle only to discover that someone was already using it - thus the winwintoo.
> 
> Take care, Margaret


----------



## sheamusj

*Great to Meet You*

Thanks for taking the time to introduce yourself to the community. I just joined the community myself so from one newbi to another "howdy and best wishes".:clap: 



Aros said:


> I am a 16 year old KID.. Im working hard this year at school, beacuse I am finishing a year early to travel. I work at Mountain Equiptment CO OP, which is a sweet job. My parents are both doctors in edmonton, where I live. I have a dog and two sisters
> 
> I like computers, but I like mountain biking, backpacking, paddling and running a whole lot more than being cramped up inside. I love graphic arts, silkscreen and photography. And am bulking up my vinyl collection to dj and mix using my turntables and synth. I also play feild hockey competitivly as well as I have a strong bias against stephen harper.
> 
> My first mac was an apple classic, my dad used for writing his theisis on, but we soon got a apple IIe until one year santa brought us a performa. We had that for at least 8 years until going through a series of old imacs then getting our PC, (bad investment) while my dad was now using his top of the line pismo. Next our PC broke, literaly so at that point my mom had a 17" pb my dad a 15" pb, and my parents bought all the kids 15" ibook g4s. . we also often get "old" macs from my dads work, and i reciently aquired a 20" imac (bubble bottom with lcd) which I am setting us a media center.
> 
> my fav. programs would be talking moose, gizmos and gadgets, itunes and photoshop.


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome to the Community*

Glad to meet you. How do you like D.C.? Sounds like you have a very neet job! :clap: 


Paulmac said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This is my first post on eh mac! I am a Canadian living and working in the D.C area. I am 24 years old male and have been using a Mac for the past two years and would never go back to a P.C. Unfortunately I am a Fire sprinkler Designer and do use a P.C at work and it is nothing but problems.
> 
> Hope to See you around.
> 
> Paul


----------



## sheamusj

*Love the Animation*

Glad to meet you. How in the heck did you create that terrific animation. :clap: You should also check out Manny's fab anamation of revolving cogs. Looking forward to reading your posts!


rhythms said:


> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> My name is Eugene and I'm 33, working as a recording engineer / music producer / photographer / worship pastor. I'm married and we have two awesome little ones.
> 
> * Brief summary of some of your other interests
> other... interests? blogging, Naruto, parenting, movies, evenings out.
> 
> * How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> My first Mac that I ever used was a Macintosh Plus that my dad brought home from his work. I enjoyed playing Alice and writing school reports on it. I currently use Macs for music production and photography. And anything else you generally use a computer for.
> 
> * How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> The first Mac I owned was an LCII. Then came a Centris 660AV, a PowerMac 7500, a PowerMac G4/350, a Grape iMacDV, a Cube, a Quicksilver 733, a Powerbook 1400c. I currently own the Cube, an iBook G4, and a Mirrored Drive Doors Dual 867.
> 
> * What are your favourite Mac programs?
> I spend most of my time in Adobe Lightroom, Photoshop CS2, and Logic & Nuendo.
> 
> * What general area of this great country are you from?
> Toronto, ON


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome Rob*

Glad to meet you and best of luck with selling that equipment. Feels like (lack of) money may be getting you down... So, chin up! One of my grown sons found it very difficult being "student poor", eventually got some part-time consulting work. The added time demands were tough as he was a full scholarship student but he loved having some dough in his pocket. He said it was worth the extra effort.



overboosted said:


> Hey All,
> 
> im a new member to the board. Im trying to get rid of my PC that i built for school becuase of money issues, but now im forced to sell it and buy a mac, thanks god!
> 
> well if anyone wants to buy a custom built PC with all the fixin's let me know.
> 
> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> Im a 21 year old male, Audio Engineering Student.
> 
> * Brief summary of some of your other interests
> My interests are DJing, making music and i try and skateboard now and then, but after 3 knee Op's, i cant stand after 10 mins of skateing.
> 
> * How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> My first computer was a Mac that was given to me by my aunt, i miss my lil ibook G3
> 
> * How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> i have owned 2 macs to date and after this PC sells, ill be getting #3.
> i had my blueberry ibook clam, and my lime g3 imac.
> 
> * What are your favourite Mac programs?
> Mac only? Everything! Final Cut Pro and Logic
> 
> * What general area of this great country are you from?
> Just moved to Halifax For school, and im broke lol.
> 
> If you all wanna ask me anything, im always around, hit me up with a PM.
> 
> Anyone wanna buy a AMD desktop? didnt think so, but worth a shot! lol.
> 
> Rob


----------



## sheamusj

*Greetings!*

Welcome to the community. Looking forward to reading your posts and best of luck with your studies.


cap10subtext said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm a student at York University taking a BA Honors in Fine Arts Cultural Studies specializing in Digital New Media. I really like the program and it's given me a reason to learn the ins and outs of Macs again.
> 
> I have a special place in my heart for Macromedia Director because I made my first completed animated short on it and it felt like I was using Mario Paint for the SNES all over again. My all time fav (as in most-hours-logged) program is probably Garageband.
> 
> I grew up with a commadore PET and a Vic 20 and let me tell you when we got that Mac Plus it was some kind of fancy. After the plus, we owned (I think) a Quadra, a Mac Portable, a Mac Duo/Dock, a 7600/200, a G3 233 (beige), and a G3 433 clamshell iBook. It was at that point we all took an oath that we'd stop adding to the Mac museum piling up in our attic. That didn't stop us from dispersing them across the country though. My Brother had a trusty little G4 which I believe ended up in Palm Desert, my dad fell in love with my first personal computer, a G3 900 ibook, which I brought to Toronto. Not to be outdone he got himself a G4 iBook. With the sudden death of my G3, I find myself with yet another generation of Mac, the Macbook.
> 
> I am a classically trained red-seal cook by trade. I was born in Quebec, raised in Alberta, and I currently reside in Downtown Toronto (yay, apple store at Dundas!)
> 
> I'm constantly pestering the good people of ehMac.ca with my picky technical questions because well... everyone's so dang nice. And they can usually help me with my problems. Hopefully someday I can return the favour. Soooooo... yeah. Good to meet you all.


----------



## imactheknife

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

My Name is Mark Trites-Professional- I work in the construction Industry and work as a professional Tile setter, and Painter. I love new construction and Renovations.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

I love using Macs, rollerblading, working, travelling to places I have never been (I love Ontario for that) I love buying rare and unique things as I collect stuff (retro/ metro)

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I got involved with macs in 1996 when I bought a Mac plus from Value Village for 14 bucks. It was the best money I ever spent. It got me involved with getting to know computers better.


* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Ever since the first Mac I have seriously owned over 40 mac computers. A few of them were duplicates etc but for the most part they were all unique. I have also gone to therapy to help with that!:lmao: I uesed to have a list somewhere! Ever since that Plus I have never looked back to windows thank God.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

All of them, I love itunes, imovie, iphoto etc...the ease of use and the ability to show people who don't own macs how easy it is to do stuff. I love OSX...no questions...it's stability and rock solid foundation.


* What general area of this great country are you from?

I was born in North York (Toronto) Ontario in 1973. We lived in Bramalea for a few years and then moved to the country (torbram/ mayfield) just off of Airport road north of Brampton. My family then moved west (Alberta) when I was 4 and grew up in the Red Deer area. I spent many years in Calgary as well. Since 2000 I lived in Peterborough and Collingwood Ontario. I now reside in Guelph, Ontario.


----------



## ZipperZap

*Hello!*

I'm ZipperZap and I'd like to join your community.


----------



## MannyP Design

sheamusj said:


> Good to meet you. The visual image located in the avatar space is awesome! :clap:


Thanks... people seem to be drawn to my avatar--I think it has hypnotic powers.


----------



## MaxPower

sheamusj said:


> First, the I love the introductions and re-introductions. As a new member to the ehmac community, getting to know a bit about other members makes me want to become even more involved.........


Welcome sheamusj.

Pop by the Shangri-la Clubhouse. There you'll find good friends and good conversation.


----------



## ZipperZap

*ZipperZap has landed!*

I'm ZipperZap and I'd like to join your community - I've been lurking around and it seems to be a place peopled with pretty fine folks!

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

My Name is Scott - been male since birth and have no desire to change that and I'm currently retired. I was an educator for 35 years ... and learned a lot!

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

'Other interests' include ... a history buff - all kinds of historical interests ... photography, diving, fishing, flying, ocean related activities, avid traveler - I've been all over N. Am. from Pt. Barrow to Central America - father of four and grandfather of five {so far), deleriously/happily married for the past twenty four years and am good cook, as well! Two cats and a dog round things out, nicely. 

Oh, and a bird flew in - landing on my youngest daughter's head - a few weeks ago, needing to be fed whatever it is that parakeets eat. Jenny took care of that - and the bird decided to stay.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

'Involved' since 1984 ... 'my first' was a Mac II ... then a 2C ... then an si ... and a Quadra ... and then a lot more! 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

At the moment I have a Power Book, a flatscreen and duel processer G4 upstairs. I also have a Dell notebook PC around here, somewhere, but rarely ever see/use it. My Macs and I have been a pretty close 'team' since I bought the first one.

* What are your favorite Mac programs?

I've owned most of them and have used each to some degree or another. My most useful - by far to date - has been Photoshop. I've just completed a three year documentation/digitizing of all of the family records/photos - many that that**extend back to 1652. It's been formidable, to say the least, but now all of the children and grandchildren each have it all on DVD's now - and forever. 

I also dabble with video conferencing, on occasion. 

I also send out daily humor to friends and friends of friends daily - and have done so since a little after the inception of the net.

* What general area are you from?

I am generally from the west.


----------



## retrolab

Hello everyone, I was referred to ehmac by a co-worker and it looks nice around these parts. I'm looking forward to becoming a regular 

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

My Name is David - I'm a web designer at a downtown office, & do freelance work on the side. I'd love to work in the east coast but not sure demand is enough for consideration.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

Sports are important. Soccer, snowboarding, tennis & volleyball are the regulars. I come home from the office and actually like going in front of my computer, so I like digital media. I love watching episodes of Samurai Jack & Futurama on DVD and yearn for the return of both.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I took Plastics Engineering right out of high school and realized how un-interested I was for it all except one class which was Drafting & Design using Autocad & Cadkey. This is when I decided to take my arts interest and combine it with that of the computer. Took Fine Art & then Digital Media Design. DMD program was my first 'real' encourter with the MAC and I was impressed. Sure I despised the one button, circular mouse, and the fact the sometimes programs just close when they felt like it but dammit they were darned solid 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Right now I own an ibook that I barely use (find laptops uncomfortable) and would like to save for a nice desktop.

* What are your favorite Mac programs?

Photoshop hands down. Been using it on the PC and now that I use it on Mac its so much better and works on a steadier basis.

* What general area are you from?

I live in the west end of Toronto


See you all around the boards


----------



## Deep Blue

Welcome down on the farm Retrolab and ZipperZap. We're a pretty accommodating bunch. Hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hello Retrolab and ZipperZap,


----------



## macpablo

Who you are
Well, Terry would be my name. I've had it quite a while now. I am 30 years old, have a wonderful wife and two kids, oh I also have a dog. Today I am a stay-at-home dad, (the hardest job in the world) I was a logger up until April of this year. (Had an incident at work that changed my life). Now -now I am planning to go back to school for the Arts, I am also training to become a counselor for people who have to deal with mental illness. and as of to day that is whom I am... but there's always tomorrow.

Brief summary of my other interests
Other interests of mine are photography, foreign films, drawing, painting, reading old books, and being outside, I love outside 

How I got involved with Macs, and how I am currently involved.
Used them in high school. Graphic Arts Class, was if I remember it was a Mac Plus, and a couple of Mac Classics. I now use my mac for photography stuff, design & digital painting, drawing, whatsoever. I use it mostly to work out, and store ideas.

How many/which Macs I have?

Yesterday - Colour Classic
- Powerbook 190cs
- iMac
- B/W 350 

Today - 17" G5 iMac

Tomorrow - ?

My favorite Mac programs?
Painter IX, Photoshop, Illustrator, and iPhoto... ohhhh almost forgot iCal I have to write everything down or it doesn't exist.

General area of this great country are you from?
Originally from the center of BC, But now I reside on an island, surrounded by the ocean.


----------



## thedave

howdy, all..
well, i just bought my first mac mid july, and this site was recommended to me by a friend as a good way to get to know the mac world. i spent some time scanning posts for answers to my mac-noob questions before joining and posting myself, and am now finally getting around to this. hopefully at some point i'll be able to help someone else, too... though it seems the folk here are FAR more knowledgeable than I. anyhoo.. 

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

I'm a dude; a perpetual unofficial student; a professional dabbler (bike mechanic, web designer, salesman, treeplanter, chef, etc.); an amateur dilettante (pianist, painter, graphic designer, soap boxer, hair cutter, gourmande, quasi cultural connoisseur)

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

i guess i sort of covered that in the last section. here's one, though: the purpose of capitalization, except in regard to proper nouns. i don't get it - just don't see the use. we all know this is a new sentence - that's what periods and question marks are for, right? any insights you might have would be greatly appreciated.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

i had long heard legends of the beauty, power, and smooth-functioning magic of the macintosh, and had always dreamed of owning one myself, but had never been able to afford one. This past tree-planting season was particularly profitable, however, so I made the leap mid july. I bought the macbook pro 2.0ghz, and networked it with my PC (thinking I'd still want to use it for some stuff). After I found out about parallels & bootcamp, I wound up using my PC as nothing more than a file server for my MP3 collection. I sold my PC two weeks ago, upgraded to 1 gb of RAM, and I haven't looked back since. 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Just the one... mbPro 2.0ghz 1gb ram. At some point, though, I'd like to get a mac desktop. probably not 'til after next planting season, however 

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

quicksilver. love it. I'm not a big fan of the mouse, as a rule, so finding quicksilver was a godsend.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

from toronto originally, but have lived in the beautiful montreal for a few years now, and i'm loving it. to my mind, toronto is to montreal as PC is to Mac... smaller community.. WAY better looking.. seems to just work a lot better... and now with bootcamp, they can both switch seemlessly between two different languages  mon mac, je l'aime  - est-ce-qu'il y'a des francophones ici dutout?


----------



## sheamusj

*Yes is an Understatement*



« MannyP Design » said:


> Thanks... people seem to be drawn to my avatar--I think it has hypnotic powers.


Can't stop thinking of the beauty of your avator and the possibilities of your capabilities to visually communicate complex ideas in elegant, simple and powewrful ways. :clap: What I call "profound communication".


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome to the ehmac Community!*



ZipperZap said:


> I'm ZipperZap and I'd like to join your community.


Great to see your post and looking forward to your future contributions to the ehmac community


----------



## sheamusj

*Thank You and Will Do*



MaxPower said:


> Welcome sheamusj.
> 
> Pop by the Shangri-la Clubhouse. There you'll find good friends and good conversation.


 Shangri-la clubhouse here I come! Many thanks for your warm welcome to the ehmac community! :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

*Great Introduction*



ZipperZap said:


> I'm ZipperZap and I'd like to join your community - I've been lurking around and it seems to be a place peopled with pretty fine folks!
> 
> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> 
> My Name is Scott - been male since birth and have no desire to change that and I'm currently retired. I was an educator for 35 years ... and learned a lot!
> 
> * Brief summary of some of your other interests...


I too have an interest in History and Dr. G and I share with you an interest in education. Again welcome! :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

*Great to Meet You David*



retrolab said:


> Hello everyone, I was referred to ehmac by a co-worker and it looks nice around these parts. I'm looking forward to becoming a regular


Yoda says, "welcome to the ehmac community and regular contributor hope you will be". :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

*Lovely Introduction Terry*



macpablo said:


> Who you are
> Well, Terry would be my name. I've had it quite a while now. I am 30 years old, have a wonderful wife and two kids, oh I also have a dog.


Sure appreciate you taking the time to (re)introduce yourself for all we ehmac community newbi's.


----------



## sheamusj

*Great Meeting You*



thedave said:


> howdy, all..
> well, i just bought my first mac mid july, and this site was recommended to me by a friend as a good way to get to know the mac world. i spent some time scanning posts for answers to my mac-noob questions before joining and posting myself, and am now finally getting around to this. hopefully at some point i'll be able to help someone else, too... though it seems the folk here are FAR more knowledgeable than I. anyhoo..
> 
> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> 
> I'm a dude...


Welcome to the community! I heard from multiple reliable sources that Montreal may be filled with creative intelligent fun-loving people. What do ya think? :clap:


----------



## MLeh

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

Greetings all - My name is Elaine, and I've been a female for as long as I can remember. Came with all the requisite parts, too, which resulted in the production of a lovely daughter almost 17 years ago. Been married for almost a quarter of a century to a wonderful man (who, interestingly enough, is also the father of my daughter).

Profession? Umm... I sell stuff. Seriously - self employed travelling sales person type for the past 18 years. But not the sort of things you'd expect a woman to sell. So, if hydraulics crank your handle, or mechanical aspects of machinery get you drooling ... I'm your woman.

Prior to that: office stuff, and my original field was in geophysics type stuff in Calgary. Why'd I leave? Can we say 'NEP'? 

The "MLeh" comes from my original board name on another board - MonsterLady, which has, over the years been reduced to a rather endearing 'ML' by those who know me best. MLeh just seemed the appropriate 'Canadian' version to use.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

Work & travel keeps me busy most of the time, but I'm a bit of a cyber-mum to a bunch of people that I've met via webboards, AIM & IRC. Most of my time with them is spent reinforcing positive traits, and telling them to 'go outside, eat healthy food & get a good night's sleep'. They call me 'mumsey'.

Aside from that: I love music. I'm involved in my local church where I'm the choir director. Also, as a mum, pertaining to my daughter's activites I do volunteer stuff like being the bookkeeper for the choir she's in, and I'm generally carting around boxes of chocolates or tins of maple syrup, or choir CD's which I'm always trying to flog to friends and neighbours for the latest choir or school band fund-raising efforts.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

Computers are tools. My first experience with computers was programming in Fortran - keypunch cards - and my first experience with PC's was the Digital 'Rainbow'. When the Macintosh was introduced I realised finally here was a computer that I could use most efficiently. Never seen a reason to switch. My PC using friends ask me to help me with their computers, and I have to keep telling them I'm NOT that much of a geek - because with a Mac I don't have to be.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
MacPlus - still in a box in storage - System 6 currently on it
PB 170 - donated to a school - System 7
6100/60 (Pizza Box) - sitting in the storage room - System 8.5 on it, but I think it would run 9.1

6500/250 - sitting on the other side of my desk for all those cool OS 9 games that won't run on OSX.
PB G3 - Pismo - my husband uses it now
iMac G3 (Blueberry) - originally my daughter's, donated to our church
iMac G4 (17" LCD 'Pixar') - my daughter's current computer - she'll probably get a new laptop (either MacBook or MacBookPro) to use when she goes of to Uni next year as she is heavily into music/video stuff. 

If anyone has a use for the 6100/60, or a old dot matrix ImageWriter LQ, or a Personal LaserWriter (not the AppleTalk version), send me an PM, and I'd be happy to donate them to a good home. (You pay the freight). Once the daughter has her new laptop, I'll be able to steal her iMac and boot it into OS 9 for the games thing, so I might even be convinced to part with the complete 6500/250 with Personal LaserWriter & 17" Monitor if someone needs a starter package that will only run OS9.

PB G4, 15" 1.25 GHz - my current computer, and no plans to upgrade it in the near future 

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
AccountEdge, Mail.app, Adium

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

I'm _from_ Calgary, but I live in coastal British Columbia now.


----------



## Bruno_NB

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

I'm a 23 yr old student (taking an indefinite study break) living in Bathurst, NB. I will be beginning my 3rd year (B.Education at the University of New Brunswick -Fredericton) as soon as I am financially able to!

*Brief summary of some of your other interests.*

I've got a passion for cars, computers and the Habs. I love to work with children having disabilities (autistic spectrum disorders) in the public school system. 

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
I've been a Mac owner since 1997 or so (first bought a PB 3200c, then an iMac (indigo G3-500) and currently a Powerbook G4 12in which I've got no need to upgrade for a while as it fits my needs.

*What are your favourite Mac programs?*

I love working with OSX, surfing the 'Net using Firefox and T-Bird for E-Mail. I also run a Linux distribution (a Ubuntu live CD) whenever I feel the need!


----------



## Garry

*My Reintroduction..*

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

Here I am, a guy from Calgary, doing graphics at a TV station for their morning show. In January, I'm being let go due to restructuring. This means I'm in limbo career-wise right now.

*Brief summary of some of your other interests.*

My main passion is film. I have an interest in all aspects of it. I just finished 10 days at the Calgary Film Festival, taking in 15 movies, 3 film talks and as many parties as I could to help get my name out there.

I'm presently developing some ideas for a short film.. you never know, it may take off.

I'm also running the Calgary Screening Club, people who get together and see a movie, then relax and talk about it after. We're always looking for members!

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
I've been a Mac owner since they came out! I started with an original Mac, and upgraded as many times as possible. I've run the Gamut.. Original Mac, Mac Plus, Colour Mac, Centris 610, Power Mac 7200, Emac, and now a G5 iMac.
I seem to be the mac expert in my circle of friends.. They come to me for advice and training. This is why I think I should be working at an Apple Store somewhere. I've trained more people than I can count or remember on various Mac programs and the O/S. Some people call me a "Mac Zealot", I prefer to be called a "Mac Evangelist"

*What are your favourite Mac programs?*

My favourite Mac programs are Safari, Mail, Photoshop, Final Cut Pro Production Suite. I'll try any Mac programs if they look interesting to me. I just finished editing and creating a DVD with iLife from my family vacation to Disneyland.

Anyway, that's me. I thought I'd reintroduce myself to the group.


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome*



MLeh said:


> ** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
> 
> Greetings all - My name is Elaine and...
> 
> I'm _from_ Calgary, but I live in coastal British Columbia now.


Thank you for the lovely introduction! :clap:


----------



## sheamusj

*Great to Meet You*



Bruno_NB said:
 

> *
> *


*

Welcome to ehmac community. Best wishes for good success in your studies.*


----------



## sheamusj

*Good to Meet You*



Garry said:


> *Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
> 
> Here I am, a guy from Calgary, doing graphics at a TV station for their morning show. In January, I'm being let go due to restructuring. This means I'm in limbo career-wise right now.


Thank you for taking the time to (re)introduce yourself. Sorry to hear about your being let go due to restructuring. We'll be pulling for you to quickly get a (great) new job.


----------



## MacDaddy

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
Hi, I am Kray, I'm 27 years old, I live in Calgary and sneak around in the dark peeping in people windows trying to get a glimpse of their universal remote controls.
I was born and raised in the backwoods of BC by Blind Albino Pygmie Dwarfs and was thought to have been growing a 3rd arm in my first three years, turns out it was just a tree branch that had lodged itself in my armpit.

*Brief summary of some of your other interests*
I have an unhealthy obsession with my cat, Macintosh computers and Peanut butter and Celery (Not all at once mind you). I also enjoy video production, but shy away from my desire to create porn, photography and listening to music (Helps keep my mind occupied)

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
Who said I was involved with a Mac? It's all lies I tell you! It's heresay! Nothing happened, I swear.

*How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
I have a B&W G3 that I hacked with some lighting, a DP G5 and an original Snow iBook. I have a crapload of classic Macintosh computers, can't remember which ones, so that will have to do till I retrieve them from my Aunt's basement to get the models.

*What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Final Cut Pro, PhotoShop, Aperture, Toast, Transmit, Adium, Dreamweaver, Cleaner,
Rumpus, IE 5.2 (HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA, sorry, couldn't resist.).


----------



## sheamusj

*Good to Meet You*



MacDaddy said:


> *Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
> Hi, I am Kray, I'm 27 years old, I live in Calgary and IE 5.2 (HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHA, sorry, couldn't resist.).


Love your sense of humor! :clap:


----------



## mrjimmy

sheamusj,

You're fast becoming the official EhMac greeter!


----------



## sheamusj

*Greetings Mr. Jimmy*



mrjimmy said:


> sheamusj,
> 
> You're fast becoming the official EhMac greeter!


A pleasure to meet you!

Thank you! 

Returning the kindness and courtesy extended to me by the ehmac community,


----------



## Dr.G.

ZipperZap, I am now starting my my 36 year in teaching. I have taught in rural, suburban and urban schools, from grades 2/3 up to high school, and now at a university level. My wife talks about me retiring, but I tell her that "I have many miles to go before I sleep."


----------



## MaxPower

mrjimmy said:


> sheamusj,
> 
> You're fast becoming the official EhMac greeter!


And at this rate he may very well catch up to Dr.G.


----------



## sheamusj

MaxPower said:


> And at this rate he may very well catch up to Dr.G.


Love your sense of humor MaxPower!


----------



## mikeinmontreal

Dr.G, a little off topic, but after having lived in Canada for a while, are you still a Bulldog, or better yet, do you still hate the Gators? FSU fan by the way. Cheers!


----------



## thedave

sheamusj said:


> Welcome to the community! I heard from multiple reliable sources that Montreal may be filled with creative intelligent fun-loving people. What do ya think? :clap:


hi sheamusj,
i've certainly found montreal to be so - the combination of a low cost of living, incredibly cheap university (if you're a resident or studying in french), somewhat more left-leaning politics, and a culture that feels, well, more like a culture (whatever that means..) seem to attract a lot of creative-type folk. the big ol' downside is finding work if you're an anglophone 
but so far, for me at least, that's far outweighed by all the good - i highly recommend it as a place to come hang out in for a while, at least. job market aside, i know lots of anglos worry about not speaking french, or their french not being good enough, but i've found the overwhelming majority of francophones to be very welcoming and accomodating - so long as one's willing to make an effort to speak their language (afterall, they're all expected to speak english anytime they go anywhere else in canada... and often in quebec aswell).
all that said.. i am starting to miss toronto a bit


----------



## Jacklar

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

Hey. My name is Chris (male-student), I'm currently studying Political Science in my second year, but planning to switch into an Advertising program.. w00t for uncertain career paths.. 

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

Sports, Cars, Politics, Macs, Photography, Social Life.. just living, loving and laughing.. 

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I came into contact with some money in my senior year of high school.. money that was in trust.. and I was planning on getting a new computer for university in the fall. Thought about Macs like two years before it but never considered it because of the money. Got a large portion of money, found a ad on ehmac for a 12' Powerbook.. and I bought it.. blindly never used one before in my life..

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

1, 12' PB 1.33ghz

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Adium, Mail, iPhoto, so many.. life is easy with my Mac..

* What general area of this great country are you from?

Ottawa


----------



## sheamusj

*A Pleasure Meeting You*



Jacklar said:


> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> 
> Hey. My name is Chris (male-student), I'm currently studying Political Science in my second year, but planning to switch into an Advertising program.. w00t for uncertain career paths.. Ottawa


Chris, thank you for taking the time to (re)introduce yourself to the ehMac community!


----------



## col127

*hi!*

hey there!

i've been around on the ehmac.ca forums for a really long time now, just never got around to posting anything. i'm from richmond hill, ontario.

i own 4 macs. i bought my first mac in the spring of 2001, before getting into a four year design program (york/sheridan program). it was a dual g4 450 mhz. i still have this mac because i can't seem to part with it. it served me well! a few years later, i bought myself a 12" 1 ghz powerbook. i needed something portable and i need something with good power, so the 12" worked great for me. a year later, i bought myself a 2 ghz dual g5 powermac (non-intel). about a year after that, i won a 17" imac g5 from the yorkdale apple store.

i'm a huge mac enthusiast. i've gotten lots of friends to switch over. those friends, in turn got their friends to switch too. 

anyways, that's enough about me! just wanted to say hello!


----------



## sheamusj

*A Pleasure Meeting You*



col127 said:


> hey there!
> 
> i've been around on the ehmac.ca forums for a really long time now, just never got around to posting anything... just wanted to say hello!


Happy to see your post. The ehMac community appreciates your willingness to contribute! :clap: 

BTW one of my sons went to Sheridan for three years then a fourth year at Humber. Got offered a great job within two weeks of completing college.


----------



## sjb

Okay, I'll bite.

Haven't been here lately. I'm a mom of two (both girls aged 3 and 1) and work from my parents' home managing an investment portfolio. In a previous life, I was a social worker.

My dad bought our first Mac in about 1985 and we have owned Macs ever since - first the original (we bought a second disc drive and ultimately a 20 mg external hard drive for it - how would we ever use up all that space :lmao: ). When said hard drive was dying we bought a colour classic. When I left home I bought a Power Mac 6500 and a year later my dad bought the first iMac. Last year I got an iBook G4 (the better to be on the computer and still hang out where the kids are) and very recently my dad bought a new Intel iMac.

Despite the 20 odd years of Mac ownership I'm still not very technologically inclined - I find that a lot of stuff discussed here (especially in troubleshooting) is way over my head. Please excuse this if you are reading my pleas for help!


----------



## sheamusj

*Wonderful to Meet You*



sjb said:


> Okay, I'll bite.
> 
> Haven't been here lately. I'm a mom of two (both girls aged 3 and 1) and work from my parents' home managing an investment portfolio. In a previous life, I was a social worker... Despite the 20 odd years of Mac ownership I'm still not very technologically inclined - I find that a lot of stuff discussed here (especially in troubleshooting) is way over my head. Please excuse this if you are reading my pleas for help!


SJB, I appreciate you taking the time to (re)introduce yourself.

You sure have your hands full with two little girls, wow, ages 3 and 1... You are lucky!

BTW I've been hanging out with Macs for 22 years and I barely know anything compared to many others within the ehMac community.


----------



## Just_Doug

I live about 10 minutes outside of Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. Two kids, too many computers. Into camping (including winter camping), video editing and the odd computer game.

The rest is classified.  

Heard about this place from Groovetube and I'm told another couple of mutual on-line acquaintances are here as well.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Just Doug


----------



## Just_Doug

Ottawaman said:


> Hi Just Doug


Back at ya bud.


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome to the ehmac Community*



Just_Doug said:


> I live about 10 minutes outside of Kitchener, Ontario, Canada. Two kids, too many computers. Into camping (including winter camping), video editing and the odd computer game...


A pleasure meeting you!


----------



## braintree78

*New to ehMac - almost new to Canada*

Hi there,

Male, early thirties, originally from the Caribbean, resettled in Eastern Canada. 

-PowerBook G4-


----------



## sheamusj

*A Pleasure Meeting You*



braintree78 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Male, early thirties, originally from the Caribbean, resettled in Eastern Canada.
> 
> -PowerBook G4-


Welcome to the ehMac community! :clap:


----------



## AndyB

Names Andy and yes I'm male, I live in Halton Hills, Originally from the UK.
I work for a mass merchandiser and look after the building/opening of new stores.
I enjoy digital photography, woodworking, gardening, autosports and the odd beer or two.
Owned PC's since around 1990, bought and keyed my first Mac 2 weeks ago.
It's a MacPro 2.66 with 2 gigs and 2 Sdrives which is overkill for me as I play with photos, surf the net and do my banking. I bought a Mac yes because I got sick of viruses and programs like Norton and ZA etc. leeching from my system and ultimately providing zero protection. Do I sound bitter? My nephew, a young lady in graphics and my sister in Oz all convinced me to go Mac. 
No favourite progs yet in fact I'm in the middle of what for me is a very steep learning or should I say re-learning curve. But I will win and to help me win I joined ehMac which I googled. So far it's been a big help.


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome to the ehmac Community*



AndyB said:


> Names Andy and yes I'm male, I live in Halton Hills, Originally from the UK.
> I work for a mass merchandiser and look after the building/opening of new stores.
> I enjoy digital photography, woodworking, gardening, autosports and the odd beer or two.
> Owned PC's since around 1990, bought and keyed my first Mac 2 weeks ago.
> It's a MacPro 2.66 with 2 gigs and 2 Sdrives which is overkill for me as I play with photos, surf the net and do my banking. I bought a Mac yes because I got sick of viruses and programs like Norton and ZA etc. leeching from my system and ultimately providing zero protection. Do I sound bitter? My nephew, a young lady in graphics and my sister in Oz all convinced me to go Mac.
> No favourite progs yet in fact I'm in the middle of what for me is a very steep learning or should I say re-learning curve. But I will win and to help me win I joined ehMac which I googled. So far it's been a big help.


A pleasure to meet you AndyB!

I'm sure you will be very happy with you new MacPro. BTW what are Sdrives and how did you get two in your new Mac?


----------



## AndyB

sheamusj said:


> A pleasure to meet you AndyB!
> 
> I'm sure you will be very happy with you new MacPro. *BTW what are Sdrives and how did you get two in your new Mac?*


SDrives=Super Drives Macs word for DVD player/burner and it was a buy 1 get 2. Well actually you buy the 2nd drive and they give you one when you buy the Mac


----------



## rampancy_fatalin.

My name's Justin, and I'm a new grad student in ecology and evolution at UNB Fredericton. I've been lurking around here for a while, partly because I've been busy with school and partly because I've been usually spending my time on other forums like AppleNova and AppleInsider. 

I'm originally from Toronto, where I spent a lot of my time upgrading and modding my Dual 1.25 Ghz MDD G4, with more than a little help from Steve Smedley, the fellow in the UK behind aqua-mac - when I wasn't busy trying to survive my undergrad program at U of T. 

I have to say, the ordeal I had to go through to get a Pioneer DVR-111D and a good Firewire/USB drive case for it makes me miss College and Spadina, where a good fifteen minutes and less than $80 would get me a great DVD burner and an equally great case for it. Oh well. The people here are actually about a nice as people back in Toronto said they would be...


----------



## sheamusj

*Welcome to the ehmac Community*



rampancy_fatalin. said:


> My name's Justin, and I'm a new grad student in ecology and evolution at UNB Fredericton. I've been lurking around here for a while, partly because I've been busy with school and partly because I've been usually spending my time on other forums like AppleNova and AppleInsider.
> 
> I'm originally from Toronto, where I spent a lot of my time upgrading and modding my Dual 1.25 Ghz MDD G4, with more than a little help from Steve Smedley, the fellow in the UK behind aqua-mac - when I wasn't busy trying to survive my undergrad program at U of T.
> 
> I have to say, the ordeal I had to go through to get a Pioneer DVR-111D and a good Firewire/USB drive case for it makes me miss College and Spadina, where a good fifteen minutes and less than $80 would get me a great DVD burner and an equally great case for it. Oh well. The people here are actually about a nice as people back in Toronto said they would be...


A pleasure to meet you Justin and very best wishes for great success in your studies at UNB Frederickton!  

Enjoyed your comment regarding "College and Spadina"... It so happens that I was there yesterday.


----------



## rampancy_fatalin.

sheamusj said:


> Enjoyed your comment regarding "College and Spadina"... It so happens that I was there yesterday.


Thanks! It's a little frustrating not being able to get some of the stuff here I'd been used to getting there, like cheap optical media. The bookstore here's stocked with a really good selection of items (for a university and city like this), but the problem is that it's horribly overpriced. 

Still it's uncanny how many Mac users there are here.


----------



## MacJunky

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
Ian aka MacJunky and known to the locals as MacBoy. I am male, I repair and mod Macs.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
What other interests?

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
Grew up with them and now repairing and modding them.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
1Ghz PowerMac G4 AGP Graphics (Sawtooth), 768MB RAM, Radeon 7000 64MB DDR PCI, Rage 128 Pro 16MB AGP, 120GB/80GB HDs, Apple Combo SD-R1312/52x CREATIVE CD-ROM, 10.4.8.1/10.4.0/ Server/10.3.9/9.2.2 
ATX server case, 480w Demon Silver Chrome PSU, 3x blue 80mm/3x black 50mm fans
17" DELL D1028L CRT @1600x1024
15" ACANA Professional 15Sp CRT @ 1280x1024
(seen here: http://img332.imageshack.us/img332/8615/10017842ka1.jpg )

400Mhz B&W G3 Rev 2 (Yosemite), 32MB RAM, Radeon 7000 32MB DDR PCI, x2 450MB HD, 32x Apple CD-ROM, no OS ATM (lacks PSU and case)

300Mhz B&W G3 Rev 1 (Yosemite), 256MB RAM, Radeon 7000 32MB DDR PCI, 80GB HD, 32x Apple CD-ROM, 10.4.7/9.2.2 ATX case, 300w ATX PSU

450Mhz SE DV iMac (Kihei), 512MB RAM, 8MB Rage 128 VR, 80GB HD, 10.4.7/9.2.2

333Mhz Rev D Strawberry iMac (Life Savers), 160MB RAM, 6MB Rage Pro Turbo, 6GB HD, 10.4.7/9.2.2

400Mhz PowerBook G3 Series Bronze Keyboard (Lombard), 384MB RAM, 8MB Rage LT Pro, 40GB HD, 10.4.0 Server/9.2.2

300Mhz PowerBook G3 Series Rev 2 (PDQ), 256MB RAM, 4MB Rage LT Pro, 5GB HD, 10.4.0 Server/9.2.2

200Mhz PowerMac 7300 (Montana), 160MB RAM, 4MB onboard gfx, 2GB HD, 8.6

80Mhz PowerMac 8100 AV (Cold Fusion), 80MB RAM, 4MB PowerMac AV card, 160MB HD, 8.1

25Mhz PowerBook 160 (Brooks), 8MB RAM, 512k VRAM, 120 MB HD, 7.1.1
33Mhz PowerBook 150 (Jedi), 16MB RAM, 120 MB HD, 7.1.1
33Mhz PowerBook 150 (Jedi), 8MB RAM, 120 MB HD, 7.1.1
25Mhz PowerBook 145 (Colt 45), 8MB RAM, 230MB HD, 7.5.3
33Mhz Performa 580CD, 52MB RAM, 1MB VRAM, 500 MB HD, 8.1
33Mhz LC 575 (Optimus), 36MB RAM, 1MB VRAM, 2GB HD, 7.6.1
33Mhz LC 575 logicboard (Optimus), 16MB RAM, 1MB VRAM
8Mhz Macintosh Plus (Mr. T), 4MB RAM, 20MB HD
8Mhz Macintosh Plus (Mr. T), 1MB RAM

I currently own all of the above and 6 peecees that shall remain un-identified.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*
Creston, B.C.


----------



## FeXL

MacJunky said:


> ** What general area of this great country are you from?*
> Creston, B.C.


mmmm...Kokanee 

Oh, yeah, welcome to ehMac!


----------



## sheamusj

MacJunky said:


> ** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
> Ian aka MacJunky and known to the locals as MacBoy. I am male, I repair and mod Macs... Creston, B.C.


A pleasure to meet you Ian! :clap:


----------



## Dr.G.

"Dr.G, a little off topic, but after having lived in Canada for a while, are you still a Bulldog, or better yet, do you still hate the Gators? FSU fan by the way. Cheers!" Mikeinmontreal, I am still a fan of "them dawgs", but I don't actually hate any team ................... other than the LA (nee Brooklyn) Dodgers, since I was born a New York Giants fan in New York City.


----------



## Dukenukem

Hello there,

I am so glad that I found this community.

So...male, 33, living in Waterloo ON, originally from Bulgaria. I am a "switcher", looking to buy my first Mac, probably Mini.

Cheers


----------



## sheamusj

Dukenukem said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am so glad that I found this community.
> 
> So...male, 33, living in Waterloo ON, originally from Bulgaria. I am a "switcher", looking to buy my first Mac, probably Mini.
> 
> Cheers


A pleasure to meet you Dukenukem and welcome to the ehMac Community!

You will LOVE Mac, the new Core 2 Duo is awesome! 

BTW I believe Carbon Computing has a Mac store in Kitchener/Waterloo. Also I recommend you purchase David Pogue's book on Tiger (OS 10.4.8), the August 2006 printing from the Missing Manual Series. It is an incredible reference source and you will quickly learn a ton of great (and fun) stuff. 

You might consider going to Carbon and asking for a demo of Mac capabilities and ask to play with PhotoBooth, you'll have a ton of fun with it. (note: PhotoBooth is part of Tiger OS).

Looking forward to reading your posts here often!


----------



## supereggie

Hello ~~~
I am Yong. I moved to Canada about 6 years ago all the way from China. I am now a Ph.D student at McGill University. Besides a couple of hours I spend in the lab everyday to get my head permanently damaged, I play around my Mac and drink beer. My first Mac was an iBook G3 500, which was given to me as a gift from my girlfriend. Since then, I have owned an iBook G4, two Powerbook G4 and an iMac G5. Now I am typing a MacBook Black. My experience with Mac has been great except I spent almost all my savings to upgrade at least once a year. Maybe I should ask help from Dr. Phil.


----------



## Jeremy Banks

ehMax said:


> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)


I'm a male high-school student.


ehMax said:


> * Brief summary of some of your other interests


Programming, web design, obesessing over product I can never afford.


ehMax said:


> * How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.


The first computer I used was a Macintosh Plus (1 MB of memory) that my dad used in university. Dungeon of Doom for the win!


ehMax said:


> * How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?


Uh... none, yet. I'm planning to grab a MacBook soon.


ehMax said:


> * What are your favourite Mac programs?


Not sure I'm really qualified to say anything yet. 


ehMax said:


> * What general area of this great country are you from?


Toronto, eh?


----------



## thatcomputerguy

supereggie said:


> Hello ~~~
> I am Yong. I moved to Canada about 6 years ago all the way from China. I am now a Ph.D student at McGill University. Besides a couple of hours I spend in the lab everyday to get my head permanently damaged, I play around my Mac and drink beer. My first Mac was an iBook G3 500, which was given to me as a gift from my girlfriend. Since then, I have owned an iBook G4, two Powerbook G4 and an iMac G5. Now I am typing a MacBook Black. My experience with Mac has been great except I spent almost all my savings to upgrade at least once a year. Maybe I should ask help from Dr. Phil.


Yong, well, for better or worse, you are not alone in being new-mac obsessed, but at least you came to the right place for support and understanding.


----------



## Wako

Hey, what's up people! You may have noticed me a little on these boards, I'm kinda new here, just started posting. My name is Guillaume, and (obviously) I'm from Quebec. I think I have ADD, as I fail to concentrate on stuff for more than 5 seconds (except if it's computerized mental stimulation --> programming). W/e.

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
Male, Computer Engineering student at McGill University

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
I like to travel a lot. I've been in a lot of different, cool, places! I love programming, gaming and the like. 

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
My mother's ex boyfriend (she was with him for like 13 years, he was basically my father) was always talking about how Apple was better, yet he never owned a Mac. When they came out with iLife 04 and the Keynote, we bought a 17" iLamp loaded, then my brother and I each got our own PowerBooks, and so on. 

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Household has 6 Macs ATM, 1.25 Ghz iLamp being the oldest.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Life stuff, Eclipse, anything that will overcome boredom!

** What general area of this great country are you from?*
L2read! Quebec (Close to Montreal)


So yeah, this is me. I love Macs. Everyone I touch becomes an Apple fanboy. My girlfriend, whom had never touched a computer before she met me, can now tell you everything between the Clamshell and the newest MBP models. I'm a little over the border... 

I love programming, I do Java, Flash, some C++, but whenever I try to learn a language it's natural. Well they all have the same logic anyway. I learned Lua (if we can count that in) recently, too. I'm always trying to build websites and the like, but I think it's cause of what I suspect to be ADD, I can never finish them. I wanted to start building websites as a side income, but ... well ... I failed .

I'm also a classified-ad junkie. I spend all my day on them, even if I don't need stuff. It's a way to focus my attention, but it ain't necessarely good either...

Anyway, peace!


----------



## sheamusj

supereggie said:


> Hello ~~~
> I am Yong. I moved to Canada about 6 years ago all the way from China. I am now a Ph.D student at McGill University. Besides a couple of hours I spend in the lab everyday to get my head permanently damaged, I play around my Mac and drink beer. My first Mac was an iBook G3 500, which was given to me as a gift from my girlfriend. Since then, I have owned an iBook G4, two Powerbook G4 and an iMac G5. Now I am typing a MacBook Black. My experience with Mac has been great except I spent almost all my savings to upgrade at least once a year. Maybe I should ask help from Dr. Phil.


A pleasure to meet you superreggie and thank you for taking the time to introduce yourself to the ehMac community! :clap: 

Looking forward to reading your posts over time!!


----------



## sheamusj

Jeremy Banks said:


> I'm a male high-school student.Programming, web design, obesessing over product I can never afford.The first computer I used was a Macintosh Plus (1 MB of memory) that my dad used in university. Dungeon of Doom for the win!Uh... none, yet. I'm planning to grab a MacBook soon.Not sure I'm really qualified to say anything yet. Toronto, eh?


Welcome to the eMac community Jeremy! :clap: 

And, very best wishes for success in your studies and... For the time when you will get your new Mac!!


----------



## sheamusj

Wako said:


> Hey, what's up people! You may have noticed me a little on these boards, I'm kinda new here, just started posting. My name is Guillaume, and (obviously) I'm from Quebec... Anyway, peace!


Welcome to the ehMac community and it is a pleasure to meet you Wako! :clap: :clap: 

Looking forward to rading your posts over time!


----------



## kwmike

My name is Mike, I live in Kitchener,Ontario. I am new to this Mac thing, still recovering from years of abuse by Microshaft. I currently have;
iMac G3 333
iMac G3 350
iMac G3 450
G3 B&W 350
G4 Power PC 400 Yikes
G4 Power PC 400 Sawtooth
G4 Power PC 450 Sawtooth
eMac G4 1Ghz

I miss my Windoze Machine, I could use it to prop open my door when I am carrying another Mac into my place.


----------



## sheamusj

kwmike said:


> My name is Mike, I live in Kitchener,Ontario. I am new to this Mac thing, still recovering from years of abuse by Microshaft. I currently have...


Hi Mike!

Thank you for taking the time to introduce yourself to the ehMac community! :clap: 

I've been reading your posts and threads over the last little while and sure appreciate your contributions! :clap: :clap: 

Best best wishes to you for a fab Holiday Season and for a great year of health, happiness and productivity in 2007!


----------



## Rampant AV

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.*

Howdy Folks. My name is Stephan. I'm a 34 year old male. Happily married. I am a Freelance Audio-Visual Technician (Fancy term for someone who sets up projectors and audio systems for corporate functions).

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

I love the outdoors, fishing walking, etc. I am trying desperately to get photography gigs as I'm tired of my current vocation. I love to read, play snooker,shoot darts, basically any pub games.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

Got tird of dealing with PCs. Bought a 20" iMac G5 about 2 years ago and never looked back, and neither did my Mac.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

iTunes, iPhoto, iCal, Handbrake shhhh.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

Toronto

Cheers,

Steph


----------



## sheamusj

Rampant AV said:


> ** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.*
> 
> Howdy Folks. My name is Stephan...


Welcome to the ehMac community Stephen and it is a pleasure to meet you! :clap:


----------



## Demosthenes X

Well, I'm a university student. I bought my first Mac to take away with me (proud moment), but I've worked with Macs for years and always loved their stability and simplicity compared to PCs. Never could justify one at home on account of price, but university was a special case.  I hail from Victoria, but I'm at school in Kingston.

Other interests include cars and writing.


----------



## Dr.G.

Luckily, we still have Sheamus as our official greeter. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## gggfff

Hey everyone. New here. Found out about ehmac from another message board. Anyways my names Howard, and I'm form T.O. Currently in my last year of university for accounting. 

Just bought my first mac......a second generation 2ghz macbook and loving it. Still can't beleive how fast this little machine is, it blows away my old Pentium M. I installed XP via bootcamp, and was shocked to find out that it runs windows better and fast than a PC . And office mac looks so much better than office on a PC.

Happy holidays!


----------



## Dr.G.

Afternoon, Howard. Sheamus, our official greeter here in ehMacLand, will be with you shortly. How did you come up with the name "gggfff"?


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## Dr.G.

HowEver, that person in the PC/Apple ads is intentionally a dope. Howard is a smart person. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## gggfff

Dude. LOL. I know the name Howard accompanied by the accounting profession.... might give off impressions of a middle aged man going through his mid life crises......But I'm only 21 and look nothing like that guy in the Mac ads...lol. If anything I resemble the hipper, younger dude better. But I really don't like him at all. In fact, I wanna punch him in the face every I see that stupid smug on his face.


----------



## Dr.G.

Howard, violence is not an alternative. Now, breathe deeply and say, "I shall love all things Mac, bright and beautiful" four times. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

I started coming here in March 2006 but I was hiding for awhile and just started coming back on here again recently.

My name's Kelly, I am a Technical Support Consultant (Tier 1) for Rogers Hi-Speed Internet. I live in Nova Scotia. I have an iBook g4. My mom had a boyfriend when I was younger and he was into Macs and that's how I got influenced, I don't think I would be as interested in computers or Macs if he hadn't been around me at such a young age. I love the iCal, it's awesome.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Scott, from Kanata... Computer Programmer / DBA; mostly Oracle. I dj, had been on hiatus for some time but am getting back into things. Vinyl; house, d n' b, hard trance. Hoping to have 2 CDs out asap. Own an eMac and am buying a MacBook next week. I despise microsoft...if only I could convince my boss that I NEED to use a Mac at work.

My avatar is a picture of my standing on the front door step of the "Cosby Show House" in Grenwhich Village.

Cheers,

Scott


----------



## jhollington

Hello all... I've popped in here occasionally in the past as a lurker, but decided it was about time that I finally sign up, as this looks like a great general Mac community for those of us Canucks! 

Although a veteran of the computer and I.T. space, since my day job is an IT consultant, I'm a "switcher", having bought my first iPod in the fall of '04, and then having finally given in about a year later to the resulting desire to get a PowerBook. At this point, I'm now a die-hard convert, and other than a cob-webbed PC in the corner that I use for testing purposes, I've managed to convert to an all-Mac world at home.

In my other major hobby I'm the token Canadian over on the iLounge editorial and admin team, so you'll probably see me hanging out around there quite a bit.

Other than that this looks like a great place, and I look forward to becoming a more active participant.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Scott, from Kanata... Computer Programmer / DBA; mostly Oracle. I dj, had been on hiatus for some time but am getting back into things. Vinyl; house, d n' b, hard trance. Hoping to have 2 CDs out asap. Own an eMac and am buying a MacBook next week. I despise microsoft...if only I could convince my boss that I NEED to use a Mac at work.
> 
> My avatar is a picture of my standing on the front door step of the "Cosby Show House" in Grenwhich Village.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Scott


Cool pic!


----------



## olias

*It's all about Me*

I'm an Electrical Designer for Honda Canada. No, not designing the cars but the machines that build them. we build 1600 cars and trucks a day. I got tired of the Windows world and started using Gentoo Linux for about a year. I later bought a PC laptop and got frustrated trying to make Linux work on hardware that only cared about Windows. So I then sold it a bought a Powerbook. That started my Mac love affair and our family now has 3 Macs. I've also help a few guys at work to switch as well.

Nice to meet you all,

Olias


----------



## gnickers

It appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks. Why not take a few moments to ask a question, provide a solution or just engage in chat


----------



## Katsmeow

Hi, I'm Kayla. Someone recommended this board. I AM CANADIAN. Je parle français. Ma mère est québécoise donc je suis moitié française.

Granted, I didn't examine the board name too closely but I only just realized the reason for the eh. I didn't know it was a Canuck board even though it has .ca.


----------



## gggfff

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Scott, from Kanata... Computer Programmer / DBA; mostly Oracle. I dj, had been on hiatus for some time but am getting back into things. Vinyl; house, d n' b, hard trance. Hoping to have 2 CDs out asap. Own an eMac and am buying a MacBook next week. I despise microsoft...if only I could convince my boss that I NEED to use a Mac at work.
> 
> My avatar is a picture of my standing on the front door step of the "Cosby Show House" in Grenwhich Village.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Scott


post some sets! lol


----------



## Munchie

Well Lets see now that I have gotten a few people attention and not intentionally

Male
Certifications: Martial Arts Instructor, UMAB Certified, IPSC Certified, PMAB Certified, Diploma Specialized Electronics, C of Q Mechanic (Passenger and Truck Coach), Diploma Youth Work, Diploma Behavourial Forensics, CompTia A+, Network+, Security+, Linux +, MCP XP, MCP 2003 Server, MCSA, MCDST, CNA. Diploma Computer Systems Engineer, ACDT, ACHDS. ASL Level 3

Current Goals: Certifications/ Designations include CCNA, ACPT, ACSA, CISSP and Thwate Notary.

What I Do : Network Security Systems Consultant.
Where I am from : Charlton Ontario

Who have I worked for : Correctional Services Ontario, Ontario Public School Boards, General Motorsof Canada, Florida State Thermal Energy Commision, Apple Stores, Microsoft Tier 3 Premiere Support and Myself.

My Macs Past Present Future :, Lisa, Apple 512K, Macintosh II, LC575, Mac Cube, iBook Clam Tangerine, Emac Graphite,iMac DV SE,Quick Silver, Sawtooth, Blue and White Yosemite

Currently Own: MacPro Quad Xeon 2.66, iBook Clam Tangerine (2), IPod 60 gig Video, iSight, iDog, Creatures, Blue and White G3, Power mac 9600 and soon to be the proud father of a virgin TAM.

Mac Options: Original Software System 6, 7.5, 8.0, 9.2, OSX, Jaguar, Tiger


My view on life, I dont read the paper or listen to the news, 
the tragidies that surround us are enough to give us the blues. 
Look into the eyes of the person before you and see the hope, 
at some time in the future terrorism will have us all up in smoke.....................


----------



## Monkeyman eh?

I'm Max, and I'm a recovering pc user.

I'm very sorry, I've seen my error, and I won't do it again.


----------



## Firstuser

*Introduction from Firstuser*

It makes me feel good to find such a thriving community of Macintosh users. I've been a Mac user for almost 24 years now -since August 1983. Before any of you point out that the Mac wasn't launched until 1984, I was a member of the Apple International Marketing team and had the first Mac in Canada in 1983 - so that makes me the "firstuser" - at least in Canada The first Mac I owned had a "Twiggy drive", a 5 1/2" double sided floppy for storage. Fortunately, that was quickly upgraded to the 3 1/2" diskette of the production computer. The Mac was serial # 000003 and I wish I still owned it.

I've been a Mac user ever since, although unfortunately I have to use a Wintel machine at work.  

I'm now working in a software development company that has developed a code generating robot for which automatically builds .Net applications - but I use a Mac at home and have become very adapt at using the home machine to handle work from the office.

My hobbies are photography, travel and cooking and I live out on the wet coast in Vancouver.

As I have family spread around the world, the Mac is great at producing DVDs in a variety of standards and formats to keep the family up to date with news. iMovie, iDVD and iPhoto are my three most used apps.


----------



## gnickers

It appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks. Why not take a few moments to ask a question, provide a solution or just engage in chat with another ehMac.ca member in any one of our forums?


----------



## Blu

Hi I'm Blu. I've been lurking since I got my mac a year ago. I've learnt so much from this board. I decided on a mac as my first computer because it seems so much more practical, and less stressful plus it looks great. I call it my baby.

I reside in Toronto moved here from Winnipeg. I miss the 'peg...the people not the cold.


----------



## lotus

Where is our " Official Greeter " Sheamusj?

Seems he has been missing since his Christmas vacation. :-(


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, we were saying the same thing about you in The Shang.


----------



## lotus

Dr.G, with so many new members I find it difficult just to read all the posts. I try to keep up with all that is going on, but don't get around to posting.

For the last 3 hours I have been in a parking lot waiting for a tow truck and I do not have any nice words for CAA. Would you believe the gas tank fell off my car! It was my suggestion that they send a flat-bed truck as there was no way they could tow the car, but no, they just sent a regular tow truck. He took one look and called dispatch to tell them he needed a flat-bed. 

Why is it that mechanics and service managers ignore any thing a woman tells them? Reminds me of the time I took my car into a garage with a minor problem and the mechanic told me he couldn't fix it and I needed a new engine. Lucky for me one of my son's friends was a mechanic and I had him check it out. After about 10 minutes and $3.00 my car was like new.

Sorry to get off the track of this thread, but I am not a happy camper.

And just where is Sheamusj????


----------



## Dr.G.

lotus, an amazing story. 

Not sure where Sheamus, Carex, Matt or Peter S. went. At least the fairest flower of The Shang is still alive and well. Paix.


----------



## Darien Red Sox

I am from Darien CT USA and discovered ehMac by watching a Google video on the Apple Store in Tronto. I curentley have 3 Macs in my house hold, a G5 2GHz Dual with 10.3.9, A 6500 with a G3 upgrade with 9.1, and a PowerBook 540c with 7.5.5 installed, and an 30GB iPod Video, my sister has a 512MB iPod Shuffle (1st Gen.). Next year I hope to get a MacBookPro for when I go off to colloge.

Outside of my Mac Life I am an Eagle Scout in troop 35 and am serving on the Scout Master Staff. I enjoy camping, hikeing, biking.

As you can tell by my name, I am a Red Sox fan and enjoy watching baseball a lot, as well as lising to Red Sox podcasts redsox.mysportsradio.com

I video tape school sports for airing on TV. I have videotaped Ice Hocky, Foot Ball, B-Ball, Swiming &Diving, Track, and Wersing, as will as school plays and conserds.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Where is Tronto?
What is a conserd?
What is wersing and ice hocky?

Thanks.


----------



## Pennfana

I've been here for awhile, so I thought I might as well introduce myself. 

Anyway, my name's Laura and I'm from Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario. My grandfather was actually the person who introduced me to the Mac; he loved to tinker with electronic things (he was a ham radio operator) and he owned an old VIC-20 for several years. One day, a friend of his showed him his Mac—I think it might've been a Macintosh II, but I'm not quite sure—and soon my grandfather bought his own. Long story short, he became very fond of the Mac and, from about 1992 until his death in 1997, he taught a class at the local Senior Citizens' Centre about how to use computers—specifically, the Mac.

As for my immediate family—we didn't have a family computer until about 1996, when we bought a Performa 6360. Between that and a relatively long history of familiarity with the Mac, it's probably no wonder that the Mac is still my favourite computer. I did have to use a Dell for a couple of years (I still have no idea how my father talked my mother into that one, though I've got to admit that it ran well enough until the motherboard got fried during a thunderstorm), but when I bought my laptop I chose an iBook G4 and haven't regretted it since then.

Now, for the non-Mac essentials...I'm a musician of sorts (I sing soprano for a local choir and I play the violin and the bagpipes), a bookworm and an occasional writer. (Haven't published anything, but I'd like to someday, though it won't break my heart if I don't manage to.) It's a little inaccurate to say that I have three cats, cats being the way that they are...perhaps I should say that three cats have me?

Eek—I think that's enough of an introduction for now! I don't usually talk about myself this much, honest...anyway, I'm looking forward to being part of this community. I may not say much, as I tend to underestimate the extent of my own knowledge, but I do enjoy reading the threads, at least.


----------



## teknokracy

Wow, so it's been a heck of a long time since I signed up to ehMac and finally got around to posting!

So many years, so many Macs. Do I really want to list them all? Sure. In order that I owned them 
LC520, Centris 610, iMac 333, PowerMac G4/450, PowerBook G3 Pismo, PowerMac 8600/300, PowerBook G4 1.67, PowerMac G4/450 (again), iMac (Lampy) G4, iMac graphite, iBook G3/500 (the one with all the problems). And now, buying either a G4 cube or another Pismo. I don't have the money for a newer mac but someday, I will. (Ok well I did buy a 1.67 PowerBook, the fully loaded one with 3-year AppleCare for a grand total of $3300 but ended up selling it to my Father when I ran in to financial trouble!) My penchant for PC gaming has steered me towards PC rigs for the last few years, but I think now that I'm outgrowing the games, I can safely resume being a Machead.

About me personally, I've lived in the Vancouver area all my life, in West Vancouver specifically for the last 15 years and I love it! So much to do, so much to see. Sometimes it's hard to make time for a nice evening of listening to music or doing something creative on my many Macs. I work in the film industry, for Technicolor, doing film to digital transfers and all the associated stuff. I do get a chance to use one of the G5s there often, which makes me very happy on many levels. And I suppose the other pertinent information would be that I'm 20, single, and love off-roading, cycling, photography, music, and gaming.


----------



## Sirius74

I could've sworn I did an intro a while back, but whatever. :lmao: 

I'm caucasian male in my early 30s; I've been a Mac user for about 9 yrs now; I started with an cobalt iMac G3 and now work with a 20" iMac G5.

I used to live in Toronto, now in Oshawa and yearn to go move back to Toronto sometime soon.

I love anything and everything to do with Japan. I have a NA and JP PS2 (the Japanese one is so I can play my Super Robot Wars/Taisen games. My favorite animes are by Go Nagai, my fave webcomic is MegaTokyo. Um....I also love to read and am an avid movie buff.

OK, so I suck at these intro threads! lol Anywho, glad to be back, and if anyone wants to know anything else about me, just ask. For the most part, I'm an open book. =(^.^)=


----------



## heavenlyevil

Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
* Brief summary of some of your other interests
* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
* What are your favourite Mac programs?
* What general area of this great country are you from?

Hello everyone. Since I've been posting a bunch I felt it was time I introduced myself.

I'm currently a student at Wilfrid Laurier University in Waterloo, Ontario studying Philosophy and Classical Studies. Thankfully in three weeks I'll be done here, since at this point I desperately need a break from school. In September I'll be moving to London to get my Masters in Library and Information Science at UWO.

I got my first computer 3.5 years ago, and my first Mac in November of last year after being completely frustrated with the world of PCs and Windows. Ick. I'm so happy I switched. My MacBook Pro is much more reliable and way more fun to use than my crappy Dell was.

Apple's tech support is a dream to work with after all the crap I was put through before. This machine had the screen inverter whine, and so I called and then brought it in to get that looked at. Though the tech couldn't get it to make the noise in the couple days he had it, he noticed my screen was not evenly lit [apparently at all, I was just used to a lesser product and didn't notice how bad it was] and so replaced the screen, the inverter, and any related cables.

There was no arguing and complaining or lists of redundant questions keeping me on the phone for hours. I just said what was happening and had it taken care of without all the bull****.

Needless to say, it's been a great few months so far and I'm looking forward to many happy years with this computer.


----------



## Raven_CDN

Allo, hows life for all? Anyway i am Engineering student going to UNB for electrical engineering. Found this place while trying to find a fix to get my behmoth of a printer to connect to my computer through Airport express, found the solution here too  . Own one nice last gen Powerbook g4, and its my baby. Orginally I hated macs having worked tech support at the elementry school on 1st gen imacs, apple IIe's and many that ran OS7 i belive. When they broke they were devil to fix, and I will never understand how children can wipe a harddrive every week, sigh so many long nights. Upone entering Uni and seeing a friends new powerbook and fiddlin with it i was hooked, so much sleek and sexy than pc's.


----------



## Dick Hertz

djstp said:


> Hi my name is Todd... I like long walks on the beach, romantic candlelight dinners... erm... who am I kidding here
> 
> Im a male, 35 going on 16, by trade im a professional Chef, trained in upstate NY ( Culinary institute of America, Hyde Park NY ).


I must ask: Do you have your mise en place together?


----------



## cap10subtext

Careful Dick, he's CIA, he'll take out your knee caps.  

Oh, sorry, too soon for another bad cooking joke?


----------



## Nina Danne Marshall

Hi, my name is Nina, i'm almost 20, and a student in Montreal, QC. I also do a bit of freelance illustration and graphically based web design. I am originally from south east new brunswick, but moved to Montreal when i turned 18. 

i currently own a mac mini, and use Imacs at school, and i'm saving up to buy a mac book. 

that's basically it!


----------



## SINC

Hi Nina, and welcome to ehMac. I hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Vexel

It's great to see more Easterners coming into the mix.  Welcome Nina.


----------



## Dr.G.

"It's great to see more Easterners coming into the mix." Vexel, not enough Canadian "far easterners", however.  Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Nina


----------



## Darien Red Sox

I am a Red Sox fan, which you probley all ready know. I am also a studend at Darien High School. I am a Eagel Scout and Assistent Scout Master for Troop 35. Outside of Mac's and Baseball I have a strong intrest in avation.


----------



## messed_kid

Hello, my name is Stephan, and I'm a macoholic.:lmao: 


I am a 19 year old male.....from a petite town called Uxbridge Ontario, although I am currently visiting my parents in Germany.

I own a 1.83ghz 13.3" macbook. 60gb, 1gb RAM (upgrade separately )

The story of why I got my macbook last summer..started when I was looking for a laptop for college. And just out of curiosity wandered onto apple.ca. The more I read about apple...the more I fell in love with it.

And now, have been a mac user for 10 months now, and lovin' every minute of it.


Just wanted to say hey..because you're going to be seeing/hearing/reading a lot of me in the future.


----------



## SINC

Welcome messed_kid. Hope you enjoy our Mac community.


----------



## Vexel

Indeed, welcome, Messed_Kid!


----------



## Sirius74

Welcome Nina, Darien and Messed_Kid! I hope you enjoy yourselves here.


----------



## messed_kid

Sirius74 said:


> Welcome Nina, Darien and Messed_Kid! I hope you enjoy yourselves here.


I already am enjoying myself. 

ehmac ROCKS! :love2:


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Nina, Darien and Messed_Kid!
See you around


----------



## MMMMMike

Hey folks,
In the past week I became a first time Mac owner and ehMac member. 
I picked myself up a Mac Mini (1.42mhz) . 

I'll mainly use the Mac for surfing, creating video for my vlog and maybe playing some Halo (Heavy Weapons).

I've learned a lot over the past week, but I'm loving the move.

See yah around,
Mike


----------



## SINC

Welcome Mike. Sit back and enjoy the experience.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi MMMMMike

That mini will suprise you.
Enjoy


----------



## JeJe

I'm JeJe, from Montreal. Glad I found the forum


----------



## Dr.G.

Bon jour, JeJe. Welcome to ehMacLand.


----------



## SINC

Indeed, welcome JeJe and enjoy the site. It has a wealth of knowledge.


----------



## messed_kid

Welcome to the dark side JeJe beejacon


----------



## Sirius74

Welcome MMMMMike and JeJe! I hope your stays here are long and enjoyable ones.


----------



## Zen Masta J

Hey all, I'm J. I've been lurking here for a while, so I thought I'd finally post something. I'm a male from Toronto, currently taking an MBA part time. By day, I work in Marketing for a fairly large company in the beverage alcohol industry.

I've been using Macs for about 17 years now, so I guess I'm an old pro. My mother used to bring her Mac Classic home from work, and I'd end up doing more with it that she ever thought possible. Eventually got my own, and have been a Mac user ever since.

I currently use a 1Ghz eMac (now a public workstation) and a recently purchased 2.2Ghz 15" MBP. The laptop is my 5th Mac.

My top 3 favourite apps of the moment are:
- MenuMeters
- Sidenote
- Overflow


----------



## jjhennigan

*hey there*

hi i'm not sure if I already introduced myself....I'm Rod. Just got a mac so i'm pretty excited. thought this would be a good forum to join! I'm from Toronto btw.



-------------


----------



## polywog

*Hey everyone*

Hi folks,

I'm Chris, from Gatineau, Quebec. I'm a telephony and networking consultant by trade but dabble in just about anything. I've been working with Macs since the mid to late 80s, first for desktop publishing. Later on I got my hands on a G4 through work. But I finally decided to buy my very own iMac two months ago, and haven't regretted it for a second.

I've always liked iTunes, but I find just about every app that ships in the box is at least competent if not great. Anxious for my iLife 08 and iWork 08 to get here, I've been playing with the iWork demo and it's fantastic. Have to say, I'm a little disappointed in iChat since I really like using voice conferencing with Google Talk. Hope they address that in Leopard.

I've rambled on long enough, nice to meet you all.


----------



## scandy

*Made the switch...*

Hey everyone,

Just ordered my new mac mini (2.0ghz with 2gb ram) from apple.ca... I've been debating making the move for a long time now, but haven't had the spare funds laying around until now.

I've got limited experience in using a mac, so please dont get annoyed with the heaps of questions to come once my new mini arrives in the mail


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## RicktheChemist

.


----------



## scandy

Hey,

I'm out in Edmonton. From the sounds of it, the new mini should be here on Aug 21st or so. Can't wait!


----------



## SINC

Welcome scandy. Nice to see another neighbour join the clan here at ehMac.


----------



## ordinaryworld_

so supposedly i can't post an ad? whyyyy?


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## JRMurray

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

I'm a male prof who teaches half-time and co-chairs my department the other half at a large university college (soon to be a regional university) <http://www.kwantlen.ca> in the suburbs of Vancouver. I'm getting close to 50 (47 right now ... sigh), and I've been playing around with computers since the Timex Sinclair 1000, which I bought in 1983. 

I've owned many, many computers--the Timex Sinclair 1000, a C= 64, a C=128 (!), and a couple of Amigas--but have mostly used Windows in one form or another since 1991. I've always thought that Macs were cool, however, and I've finally made the plunge, taking advantage of the educational discount on the Apple Canada web site. By the way, my twin brother, a dyed-in-the-wool Windows guy (needs AutoCAD for his engineering business), thinks I'm nuts to buy a Mac, but ... whatever.

*Brief summary of some of your other interests.*

Uhhh, hockey, hockey, and hockey (Go Canucks!) ... ummmm, and my wife and kids.  I also have a new Canon XTi, so I should include photography in there, too. Oh, and anything associated with flight--would love to learn to fly for real, but since she-who-must-be-obeyed has nixed that idea ("too dangerous"), I do a _lot_ of flight simming on my desktop PC.

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

Mentioned above. I actually don't have my Macbook yet, but hopefully, it will arrive via Fedex today. About the Macbook, it's the white one, custom-configured with 2gb RAM and a 160gb HD.

*What are your favourite Mac programs?*

Dunno yet, but I'm looking forward to iPhoto for my hobby and iWork '08 (which I've bought) for work.


----------



## amborg

*Introduction*

My name is Ann, I am an English Teacher in Italy and my husband is a computer technician, specialized in Macintosh. I know this is a Mac Community in Canada, but my husband and I are hoping to move to Canada. My hubby is the one that "converted" me to Mac, after I made a few attempts to throw my PC out the living room window. I have a PowerBook G3, my husband upgraded the hard drive to a 40 GB from I think an original 12GBish. My favorite program, well that would be iCal.
Ann


----------



## Phoxx

My name is Mike. I just joined this forum while searching for a place to talk and find out about the new iPods. iPod Touch looks great!


----------



## knowlzey

Hey everyone. I'm Brett and I've been an avid Mac user for 3 years starting with the 'ol eMac and now an Intel iMac. My family has succesfully been converted as my brother and sister both have MacBook Pro's and my pops has an old iBook. Glad to be here.


----------



## Chantal

_* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)_
My name is Chantal, and it should be fairly obvious that I am female. I am a computer geek by profession. I am currently working on my Bachelor of Science in Computing and Information Systems (CIS).

_* Brief summary of some of your other interests_
My main interests are: Anything MINI Cooper, online gaming.

_* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved._
I saw a MacBook Pro and decided I wanted to buy it. (hee hee) The MBP is to replace an older laptop with a very small screen. It's too hard to see what I am doing when I'm coding. That's my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

_* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?_
I am currently a Mac virgin, but that will change when my MBP shows up today or tomorrow. I'm sure FedEx has my IP address flagged because I keep refreshing the tracking page. beejacon 

_* What are your favourite Mac programs?_
Not sure yet.

_* What general area of this great country are you from?_
Ajax - a few minutes east of Toronto


----------



## scoobydude

*hey there*

hey im sean...whats up! i live in toronto. ive been a mac user for about 3 years..i still have my laptop in one piece! (which is impressive for me considering how clumsy i am!)


----------



## Sirius74

Hello and welcome Sean! I hope your stay here is a long and enjoyable one.


----------



## pipincan

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

A young-ish 38 yr old male senior programmer/analyst specializing in full life cycle devlepment of insurance software using COBOL as the main language on a variety of platforms (Solaris, AS/400, Windows, etc). Currently single, if you're interested ladies.  

*Brief summary of some of your other interests.*

Brighton & Hove Albion football club, bowling, travelling, Japanese culture (lived and worked in Tokyo for four years), live music, comedy clubs, cycling, good food and alcohol.

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

Bought one three years ago for personal use and never looked back.

*How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

Three year old PowerBook G4 1.5 with a failed hard drive which will be replaced at the weekend.

*What are your favourite Mac programs?*

iTunes, Opera, NeoOffice, ThunderBird.

*What general area of this great country are you from?*

Currently living in downtown Toronto and have been here two years, but originally from England.


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## pipincan

HowEver said:


> Is that within a 3 year AppleCare period? If not (_i.e._, if you're not just speaking about replacing a hard drive), and you're buying new, you might want to wait a few weeks (if you can) for the release of the Leopard operating system; or news about upgrades to the existing line.


Whoops..... perhaps I should have mentioned that i'm just replacing the hard drive, not the PowerBook. I'll only be buying a MacBook Pro when the following occur:

Leopard is released.
Updated MacBook Pro (possible at MWSF 2008)
Updated 30" ACD. (Not glossy)


----------



## uglybetty

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
*
I am a 23 yr old female nursing student who knows relatively little about computers in general (let alone Macs).

*Brief summary of some of your other interests.
*
Anything that involves friends, going to the bar, and traveling... and nursing the ill I suppose. I also like to write elaborate posts to make myself seem more interesting than I actually am.

*How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
*
We used to use Macs in elementary school because our computer lab was filled with them. I usually would spend the time there drawing stupid pictures in claris works. I just bought my first Mac this summer after a disasterous turn of events with my archaic Dell laptop and my iPod that left me heartbroken enough to stir enough pity in my father for him to offer to help me buy a new computer.

*How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
*
MacBook Pro

*What are your favourite Mac programs?
*
umm, Safari I guess... does that even count?

*What general area of this great country are you from?
*
Ontario, the Kawartha Lakes region.


----------



## imobile

uglybetty said:


> *Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> *
> I am a 23 yr old female nursing student who knows relatively little about computers in general (let alone Macs).
> 
> *Brief summary of some of your other interests.
> *
> Anything that involves friends, going to the bar, and traveling... and nursing the ill I suppose. I also like to write elaborate posts to make myself seem more interesting than I actually am.
> 
> *How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> *
> We used to use Macs in elementary school because our computer lab was filled with them. I usually would spend the time there drawing stupid pictures in claris works. I just bought my first Mac this summer after a disasterous turn of events with my archaic Dell laptop and my iPod that left me heartbroken enough to stir enough pity in my father for him to offer to help me buy a new computer.
> 
> *How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> *
> MacBook Pro
> 
> *What are your favourite Mac programs?
> *
> umm, Safari I guess... does that even count?
> 
> *What general area of this great country are you from?
> *
> Ontario, the Kawartha Lakes region.


Welcome.
I, only found this wonderful 'place' only a week ago! ( purely by Google chance!) though I've been a Mac Addict for over ten years!


----------



## Sirius74

Welcome Pipincan, UglyBetty and iMobile! I hope your stay is a long and enjoyable one.


----------



## joi-anthemX

*Hey everyone!*

Hi, my name is Koreen, I'm 18 and I live in Southern Alberta. A few weeks ago I purchased my very first Apple computer (13" MacBook Intel Core 2 Duo 2.16GHz laptop) and fell immediately in love with it. I joined ehMac because most people I know have PC's and I needed a little help getting used to everything. 

I know a little about computers, but not much and I can see there are very knowledgeable people on this site which is awesome. Great for us noobs anyways. There is so much to know! I'm really excited to learn all kinds of stuff and everyone here seems so friendly and helpful. 

This is a great site and I hope it lives a full life... see you around!


----------



## SINC

Welcome joi!

Nice to see another Albertan here who has converted to a Macbook.


----------



## Sirius74

Hello and welcome *joi-anthemX*! I hope your stay is a long and enjoyable one.


----------



## robertman12

*Introduction*

I have been hiding in the corner around here for a while... 

my name is robert, I currently live in Fort Mcmurray alberta, I currently have a pc setup however I have been dreaming of making the switch for 3 years... At the moment, I am working to save for a house and can not justify switching, and my acer laptop is holding out too darn well(Acers are crap but this one is on its 3rd year!! I don't understand).... I can't wait till it breaks then I can beg my girlfriend to let me buy a MBP D ) anyway! Nice to read all your posts Guys (and girls) you really have a great sometimes odd sense of humour! haha 

Hope to see more great post and great stuff in the Classifieds!!!

have a good one!

Robert


----------



## Zer0tails

*May I please Introduce myself....*

Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

I am currently a student at the University of Toronto studying political science. Outside of school I work at the Citizen Lab that focuses on exposing and circumventing Internet censorship and surveillance worldwide.

Brief summary of some of your other interests.

I am interested in open source + politics. human rights, hacktivism, and electronic civil disobedience. I like to collect stickers, and books, and old computers. 

How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I was really attracted to the whole "think different" philosophy. Plus I also loved using the Power Mac G5 at work with dual monitors. 

How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Made the switch this year to an intel core 2 duo macbook white, 2.16 gHZ, 2GB ram, 160 GB hard drive, super drive. I would have loved the MBP because of its greener led screens but 3k on a notebook is out of reach for students like me. I say students like me because in class there are tons of people with MBP's. I run os x with ubuntu.

What are your favourite Mac programs?

I love everything, the whole OS. 

What general area of this great country are you from?

Currently living in downtown Toronto. Originally lived in San Fran, CA, and Singapore.


----------



## Macinguelph

Hi, I'm a 37 year old male. I am an automotive service manager who deals with the grudge purchase of car repairs all day.

I have always been interested in cars, home renovations/repairs and more recently, the inner workings of computers. I also love music - mainly listening.

I got involved in Mac's when in late 84 or 85 when I tagged along with my Dad ( a school principal) to his school in late August to get a few things ready for the new school year. In a box in his office was a fresh shipment of a "Fat Mac" - 512K Macintosh. Without really reading anything, I had it up and running Macpaint in about 30 minutes. We got to play with that unit many times on weekends and holidays. Later he bought an early 90's Performa. I have always been a Mac user and have always felt like I'm in a foreign land on a Windows PC.

My first personal purchase was a 1999 350Mhz iMac slot loader. I still have that one although it has been modified extensively. The power supply and/or flyback switch went on it this year. I then bought a new 20" iMac 2.16GHZ core2Duo (currently 1GB Ram - I want to upgrade soon) and then started reading articles about Macs on-line. I started to diagnose the problem with the old iMac through discussion articles on the Apple forum and determined the problem with my unit. Meanwhile, my mother-in-law gave us an old PC that was sorely lacking in power (PentiumIII) and with my general discomfort with Windows, I started to look and see if anyone had ever taken the good motherboard out of an iMac to install it in a PC tower. Sure enough, there are many such examples and with detailed wiring diagrams and a soldering iron, I was able to restore the old G3 to its former glory. It is slow as hell and the old hard drive from the PC whirrs and clicks, but it runs Panther alright and my daughter uses it for internet purposes.

My favourite program would have to be iTunes - my jukebox. I also enjoy iPhoto and of course Safari and Firefox.

I currently live in Guelph ON, but am originally from Burlington.


----------



## Zer0tails

Macinguelph said:


> Hi, I'm a 37 year old male. I am an automotive service manager who deals with the grudge purchase of car repairs all day.
> 
> I have always been interested in cars, home renovations/repairs and more recently, the inner workings of computers. I also love music - mainly listening.
> 
> I got involved in Mac's when in late 84 or 85 when I tagged along with my Dad ( a school principal) to his school in late August to get a few things ready for the new school year. In a box in his office was a fresh shipment of a "Fat Mac" - 512K Macintosh. Without really reading anything, I had it up and running Macpaint in about 30 minutes. We got to play with that unit many times on weekends and holidays. Later he bought an early 90's Performa. I have always been a Mac user and have always felt like I'm in a foreign land on a Windows PC.
> 
> My first personal purchase was a 1999 350Mhz iMac slot loader. I still have that one although it has been modified extensively. The power supply and/or flyback switch went on it this year. I then bought a new 20" iMac 2.16GHZ core2Duo (currently 1GB Ram - I want to upgrade soon) and then started reading articles about Macs on-line. I started to diagnose the problem with the old iMac through discussion articles on the Apple forum and determined the problem with my unit. Meanwhile, my mother-in-law gave us an old PC that was sorely lacking in power (PentiumIII) and with my general discomfort with Windows, I started to look and see if anyone had ever taken the good motherboard out of an iMac to install it in a PC tower. Sure enough, there are many such examples and with detailed wiring diagrams and a soldering iron, I was able to restore the old G3 to its former glory. It is slow as hell and the old hard drive from the PC whirrs and clicks, but it runs Panther alright and my daughter uses it for internet purposes.
> 
> My favourite program would have to be iTunes - my jukebox. I also enjoy iPhoto and of course Safari and Firefox.
> 
> I currently live in Guelph ON, but am originally from Burlington.


That's cool! Welcome to the forums


----------



## Edwill

Hello!

My name is Edward, and my surname I'll keep it secret, 'cause it's almost unpronounceable. 

I was born 70 years ago in Lithuania, in a Polish family. We went through the *living HELL* of the barbaric Soviet, and German, occupations, incl. atrocities of the II WW. Ironically, we were saved from a forced deportation, and almost certain death in Siberia, as millions of others, by... Hitler's invasion of the USSR in June 1941. 

46 years ago, I was *very* lucky to be able to leave the Evil Empire, and to start normal life in Denmark, then in our - best in the world - Canada. For 30 years I worked in Toronto, mostly, as a civil technologist in engineering design offices. Now, I'm enjoying retirement with my wife, traveling around Americas and Europe, writing to different (mostly European) political forums and media, studying languages and European history of the last few centuries, playing board and word games on Internet, doing some volunteer work, and taking brisk long walks.

I got involved with computers 6 years ago, in a RV park on Mexican border, 'cause Internet helped me then to improve my Spanish, and allowed me to play chess.  Back in Toronto, I bought HP Pavilion 521n desktop, and after three years Dell Inspiron 1150 notebook. After taking some on-line computer courses, reading and experimenting, I think, I'm an average computer user. 

APPLE computers caught my attention years ago, because of their good looks and technological superiority. My knowledge of the recently bought iMac (20" - 2.4GHZ - 1GB) is nothing to brag about, but wait... till I'll finish reading "Macs For Dummies". My late Polish professor is my role model. He, at his "youthful" age of 85, has learned his *tenth* language... Greek (!). Following his footsteps I'm determined to learn, soon, the difference between Bit, and Byte, and on *ehMac.ca* a little more.


----------



## cdncableguy

Well it looks like no one is new here. Well I am. Just found the site and am enjoying it. My name is Tim. I am a cableguy, incase you couldn;t figre it out. I live in Edmonton Alberta. I am a PC guy that i slowing switching over to the Mac. I bought my wife a macbook when she was going to open a Yoga studio. That venture fel apart but the macbook didn't. My Dell laptop is on its last legs. The harddrive is dieing. As is XP. I am thinking about getting a macbook maybe pro for myself. My brother in law is picking me up an iPhone from Vegas. I should get it this weekend. 

I enjoy the outdoors. We do a lot of backcountry camping and hiking. And of course technology. My wife thinks I spend more on tech than she does on all her crap. I think she is wrong but who knows.


----------



## illectuallydemented

my name is michael...and i'm not an alcoholic...during the day...haha.

i am a car part picker during the day who's graduated in the field of visual merchandising, did a quick stink in a tool and die making program but figured that i don't like standing in front of machines and hated the retail world with a passion.

by night and weekend i am a photograher who enjoys anything outdoors, all seasons except spring, eating, dancing, and enjoying the simplest things in life. 
a neo-hippy artsy fellow who dislikes fashion trends and using capital letters at the beginning of sentances. 

my interest in macs started a couple of years ago after my friends started to buy them and told me how good and simple they were. as time went by, i realized how much simpler my photo editing workflow would become and so i eventually knew i had to have one. i didn't really have any other choice but to buy one when my pc completely crashed about 2 months ago. i was strapped for cash but i wasn't going to buy a cheap pc and then have to upgrade once again and then save enough money to buy a mac. 

at the moment i'm using the new imac 20" 2.4ghz intel core 2 duo,2 gb ram, 320 gb hd, super drive, 10.4.10 

i was born and raised here where i live in scarborough.

it's not so much a mac based program(s) but working in adobe photoshop and lightroom on a mac with this lcd screen is like heaven.


----------



## bigfreak

*hello cleveland!!!! i mean EhMac world!!*

Hello my name is Andy

I'm a 30 something stay at home dad/web design business owner.

I'm a very new Mac user. I recently came into a MacBook Pro and have loved it!


I absolutely LOVE this machine!!!!

As i mentioned, i own a small web design/hosting business out of my house and switching to the Mac has been great.

i'm still trying to get used to the machine and what it can do for me, so i'm sure i'll have a lot of questions for you all!!!

my interests are; softball, golf, and hanging out with my 2 kids. I also enjoy motorcycle racing. Recently went to the Isle of Mann to see the Centenery TT road races. AMAZING.

i think that's it for now


----------



## Sirius74

Hello, greetings, and various other salutations to all new comers! I hope your stays are long and enjoyable ones.


----------



## Sualocin

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

I am a young adult male, ex student, currently working the greatest grunt job of my life. I'm really paranoid, not in the bad "aliens in 51" kind of way, but in the "the less the government knows about me the better." Anyways, it makes it difficult for me to share too much.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

I'm trying really hard to get into the creative arts, I like to write and draw, I do neither very well. I'm learning to play the guitar, which is fun.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

In grade 7 I was home-schooled over the internet, the computers we rented were 68K macs, then Powermacs, then in grade 9 we all got iMacs. I haven't looked back since.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Not too many, I was a student then not working for awhile and macs are hard enough to afford as it is. I bought my first iMac for $600 after it blew up about 3 years later I got another one at my universities clearence sale for $20. Another of lifes lessons.
I'm currently cruising around on a 1Ghz G4 Quicksilver.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Hands down Little Snitch...you just try and call home you dirty program

* What general area of this great country are you from?
West


----------



## Sirius74

Hello and welcome *Sualocin*! I hope your stay is a long and enjoyable one.


----------



## Low-gun

Hey! My name is Logan and.... obviously I'm new to the forums.  

A little bit about myself eh? Well I'm a 25 year old ex-student who is, like most grads with an undergraduate degree, realizing it can be little more than an expensive piece of paper! :lmao: I'm working here in Halifax in the hospitality industry while I work towards enrolling in a 3d animation program. That's right! My dream is to go from underemployed arts student to underemployed artist, but hey, all kidding aside, it's part of the reason I've come back to using Macs. 

I began using Macs in the mid 90's when my father managed to find himself an old Macintosh SE. Even though it was small, B&W and didn't have a HD, I was really taken by it's GUI OS and user friendliness. After a few years and a few upgrades, we retired that old SE and relegated it to duties more fitting to it's... abilities, namely as a storage device for recipes. Then came our brand new Powermac, which was a real treat, as it was color, had a built in sub-woofer in the tower and ran all the latest software (which to me @ the time, a 14yr old, mean it ran Warcraft 2  ) During my 2nd year of university, I acquired an older Windoze machine and when that failed me I cheaped out and purchased a newer Acer. When that died on me, I was saved by my dad who donated his old Yikes! 350mhz G4 to me and though it filled the void my latest comp is thrilling. I've just obtained a refurb 17'' iMac 2.0 gig core 2 duo and I'm in love! 

As far as software goes, Leopard has just been a joy, though I've noticed a few hiccups. Now that I know that Safari has tabbed browsing  , it's become my #1 browser. 

Well that's enough about me, I'm not much for talking about myself, but i am one who likes to voice his opinion and thoughts... so you should be hearing from me soon!


----------



## Canuckmakem

Hi... I'm Simon.

I joined.... stayed a little while and then left... now I'm back.

I'm the ONLY ONE of my friends who use a Mac which sucks as I have NO-ONE to chat with on iChat 

I work as a service technician and I install and maintain, ATMs for all the major banks, point of sale equipment for grocery stores and gas stations.

I have two Mac's (see my signature) and picked up and old G3 iMac for my four year old to mess about with.

Just here to meet new people and geek out....

.... give me a shout.

(Oh and I just joined the ehmac group on Facebook)


----------



## Sirius74

Hello and welcome (back in some cases)! I hope your stay is a long and enjoyable one.


----------



## spoonie

Hey, long time mac user, first time poster.

nice place you have here


----------



## Sirius74

Hello and welcome *Spoonie*! I hope your stay is a long and enjoyable one.


----------



## tdogg

Hi, I'm T, new to this forum and new to the MAC world. I have to admit, I invested in one because they were pretty...but I love it. I won't go back. I'm a little slow on how things work, because they are much different than the windows PC that I had prior. 

I'm a SAHM of two boys and mainly use my system for email, forums and MSN. That has to be one issue that I had... figuring an MSN Messenger that would work. Thankfully, I have figured it out. I also enjoy FACEBOOK, but like everything else, its slowing. 

This is my very first mac. I don't think I ever had one, except maybe my parents had one many many moons ago...but I don't remember. 

I'm from AB, just east of Edmonton. Small little community, great for raising our kids. My DH is a serving member of the DND. 

Thanks for all your help so far, I hope to join in on more conversations...although I can't be much help!


----------



## braintree78

*Re-introduction- volunteer proofreaders out there? exhange of services?*

Hi,

I am M. and male. Formerly from Montreal now living in the GTA. 

My powerbook G4 died on me about 1 month ago. Need a new screen, new casing, perhaps a DVI port. Who knows what else. Have no clue where to get those or if at all worth it.

I first got involved with Macs back in the Dominican Republic, when computers where not all very common over there. I want to get involved again, perhaps by fixing my old one, or buying a new one sometime soon and hopefully by Xmas.

No favourite Mac program in particular that I can currently think of, but have worked with many for office matters.

That's a re-introduction. That said, other interests include writing, and now I am in search of a volunteer ehMac proofreader for 19 pages for this poetry translation, Any takers? Oh... I can throw in translation of some work from English into Spanish, if you are into it. You'd just need to read it for common grammatical errors that you can think about. No need for perfection in your effort, just a good honest one.


----------



## cliffx

Just wanted to drop by and introduce myself, been a lurker for a while while I had a G3 iBook, just took delivery of a C2D macbook the middle of last week and getting things tweaked to my liking. Looking forward to visiting these forums more often.

Cliff


----------



## skinnyboy

Hello

I recently switched from a PC to a mac.

I'm using an iMac that is currently running Mac OS X version 10.4.11.

Going to be asking a lot of questions.


Ciao


----------



## ramoose

ehMax said:


> Hello everyone! And welcome to ehMac.ca: Canada's Mac Community! We hope you will enjoy your stay and become an active, positive presence to this little corner of the web.
> 
> This thread is here for you to introduce yourself _(Or re-introduce yourself) _and to allow us to get to know you better! After-all, community is what ehMac.ca is all about!
> 
> Please feel free to be as brief or as detailed as you feel comfortable with. _(Be careful about giving away too much private, personal information) _
> 
> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> * Brief summary of some of your other interests
> * How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> * How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> * What are your favourite Mac programs?
> * What general area of this great country are you from?
> 
> Let's continue to foster a sense of community here! ehMac.ca Newbies / Lurkers, press that *New Reply* button!


male,professional
hockey/hockey coach/volunteer
daughter introduced macs
2
illustrator
GTA


----------



## Sirius74

Hello and welcome all newcomers! I hope your stays are long and enjoyable ones. Also, Happy Holidays everyone!!!


----------



## mtlroger

*Introduction*

Hello,
My name is Roger, and I am a 44-year-old College professor living in Montreal. I am into music, the environment, and social change. I also have a question: how do you post a "new" question? Thanks and I am looking forward to this forum.


----------



## Doctor P

I'm a second-year communcations student at Simon Fraser University in Vancouver. I enjoy drawing, programming, and film, which is actually why I got a macbook pro; I understood that they were supposed to be great for creative applications, and once boot camp came along there was no reason not to get one. I don't really have a favorite mac program, just a bunch of different ones that I use a lot. I don't really think of programs in terms of favorites, but I guess I use photoshop, textwrangler, VLC and itunes a lot.


----------



## test7

Hi, I'm test7, and I like to party.


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

test7 said:


> Hi, I'm test7, and I like to party.


Hey gorgeous, you winking at me?


----------



## FeXL

Actually, he looks like he's got heartburn... 

Welcome!


----------



## avolve

Just wanted to introduce myself - an aussie moving to Winnipeg...

I have been active on MacTalk Australia for some years and have checked out these forums on and off or a couple years now 

hope your enjoying the cold


----------



## Ottawaman

Welcome.
That's a big move.


----------



## hbp

I've been here a while, just wanted to say hello. Love my macbook, this place is a great resource. Take it easy.


----------



## avolve

Ottawaman said:


> Welcome.
> That's a big move.


I am not looking forward to the flight - more so given all of my gear. I have to seriously downsize on mac gear, sadly, and only the PowerBook and iPod will make it...

No matter how many times you do the flight (6 times so far for me) it never gets pleasant! If the iPhone is released for my arrival, it might help


----------



## retromacintosh

hi guys,
My name is opik, and I am from Indonesia. I am into general trading and contractor supplier in my country. And  is my "second wife"


----------



## carleymarie

Hey!
My name is Carley-Marie,

* Who you are

I am a University student in my second year of my HBA in English and BEd in primary/junior education

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

I am a television/Starbucks addict. 

I have over 125 seasons of tv shows on dvd. My top four favourites are Gilmore Girls, Buffy the Vampire Slayer, Veronica Mars, and Alias.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved/How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

In high school I had a media studies teacher who was obsessed with Macs and plugged Apple (and Red vs. Blue) every class.

When I was about to start my first year in University I fell in love with the MacBook. It took me an additional year of research and pro/con lists, but in November I got my first Mac (specs in signature).


----------



## Black

Hey the name's Nick

* Who you are
*
I am a 17 year old guy from Gatineau, Quebec (although i spend all my time in Ottawa).* *I am finished High School and am attending an Adult Education center to finish a needed Math course for College.*

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

*I recently got into the whole Mac thing, i love it.
I want to be an entrepreneur of some kind when i am older, definitely in the field of computers.*

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved/How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
*
I got involved in Macs because i was fed up with Microsoft's crappy OS and constant war against Virus'
I own an iMac (2Gb RAM, 320HD,2.8Ghz,24")*


----------



## StageDive

Name's Steve.

-Who you are:
I'm a 16-year old student from Ladysmith, BC, who just moved there from Fernie, the opposite corner of BC,
and the only real mac addict in the family.

-Brief summary of your other interests:
Parents only agreed to buy a mac a couple of years ago, it's a late 2006 iMac, 2.33 ghz. interested in 3d design and digital media fields. Looking at UBCSA for some Architecture stuff after high school.

- How you got involved with macs, and how many/which macs do you own?
First mac, only mac, but I've loved macs all my life.


----------



## therunt

This is Dave, checking-in from the bottom of the heap! ["It's a hold-up"!  ]. 

I landed on ehMac.ca an hour or so ago and will endeavor to find out much more. I've had my first Mac for around 18 months [details below or somewhere] and could not be more pleased. For those that have welcomed me already, thank You and glad to be here, everyone! :clap:

runt


----------



## John Pryor

I'm John from Edmonton, Alberta. I'm a stay at home dad of a very active 3 year old. I also run a small t-shirt shop through cafepress that I just started about a year ago.

The first computer I ever used was an Apple ][ in junior-high school. (yes I'm that old)
I bought an Apple ][c second hand in my senior year. after that I was with out a computer for many years until I was given my father in-laws old pc in 98. When I finally upgraded I was talked out of a mac by the salesman:-( in favour of an HP.

When my wife gave me an Ipod mini for my birthday a few years later my pc would not run the software or connect the Ipod so I was convinced by a "friend" to by a Dell (he worked for them):yikes: 

How ever with my cafepress shop I have been making designs that are pushing this computer to its limits and beyond Also my wife has started using the computer a lot more so a second one is in order as well as an up grade for me.

We are saving up to replace what we have with a mini for her and either a high end Imac or a low end Mac Pro for me. 

I have 
Ipod mini 4gb
Ipod Nano 4gb

The wife
Ipod shuffle 2gb XX) Washed and dried before found
Ipod Nano 2gb


----------



## SINC

Welcome aboard John. I'm not far away, in St. Albert.


----------



## ajharris1970

Hello all.

AJ Harris. I'm a Technical Architect who works and lives in the Ottawa area. Computer engineer by training.

I've coveted getting a Mac for some time now but just recently made the jump as my primary Windows PC was starting to show its age and the emulation software was now strong enough that I could run the legacy Windows apps I needed to without much hindrance.

I've only been a member of this community for a short while but it's proven to be enormously helpful so you have my gratitude.

Have an iPod touch for my music and video needs and just recently ordered a new Mac Pro to replace ol' Betsy.


----------



## mc3251

Hi again,
I'm Michael, and I live in Victoria. I owned a Mac Plus a zillion years ago and last October or November made the leap back to mac when I bought a 24" iMac and a MacMini. I am still pretty much a smitten kitten, and I haven't even upgraded to Leopard yet.

I work for the BC Government doing what I've been doing for the past 17 years or so-running all of the IM/IT (info management/technology) for one of the ministries. I've only been in my current job for about 5 years-prior to that I worked in the newspaper and video game industries. My jobs have been blessings because I get to work with incredibly smart and creative people, and I have gotten to see what both Windows and Mac can do in large environments when they are well managed.

In my spare time I do lots of art (pastels, drawings), photography, and gym/running. I adore my iPod and am grateful to my kids and all the other young'uns who keep introducing me to wonderful music.

I have an English Bulldog who is a fair flower of bulldog femininity.


----------



## spitfire

Hey guys

Found this website through Google.. (what a surprise) so I decided to hop on seeing that I didn't get my mac too long ago. 

I am a first year University Student in the Bio-Med program with Computer Science as minor.

I am a photographer, graphic artist, website designer/developer in spare time and is the reason why I got a mac. I am a computer geek so be careful around me cause I like to extend ones argument to ridiculous proportions and then criticize the results haha!  Just Kidding.

Oh and more importantly. I am Canadian!


----------



## reh

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

I'm a 25-year-old male working as an IT Manager at a commercial printer.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

Camping, cottages and patios. I love being outside in the summer. Not a big fan of winter though. Also: beer, wine, Audis, motorcycles, photography.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I've been using Macs since a very young age. Both parents work(ed) in the creative/ad world. I do use Windows and Linux machines daily, but my computer has always been a Mac.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Too many list. I still have an Apple IIe stored away somewhere, if that gives you any idea.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

I don't think I have a favourite program. I use Safari, Mail, Terminal, Adium, Photoshop and Lightroom on a daily basis.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

The centre of the universe: Toronto, ON. I also spend a lot of time in Ottawa, ON.


----------



## kezia

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
21-year-old male student studying Business Administration (maybe getting into marketing...).

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
I'm interested in most things creative. This includes watching & making movies, playing guitar, reading (favourite books: A Song of Ice and Fire), visual design, etc.

I'm also a big fan of the Toronto Maple Leafs.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

My first real experience with a Mac was when my dad bought a G4 Tower. Quite the powerful machine back then (~5-6 years ago I think). I worked in Final Cut Pro for a few video projects (personal and for my dad's business); FCP was one of the main reasons I fell in love with Macs.

Since, a couple friends have purchased a Powerbook G4 and a Macbook Pro. Using these has only cemented my decision that I will "switch" for my next computer. This switch will probably happen by August, when I will buy a MBP 15".

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

None.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

Final Cut.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

St. Catharines, ON.


----------



## joemulder

I can't believe I have to do this again..
my user name somehow got killed..
by MS..
haha

Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
25-year-old male student studying psychology

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
want to become a doc. in psychology


* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I am working with iphoto.
everyday..to make dvds for people..

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

4

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

ichat

* What general area of this great country are you from?
ottawsa, ON.


----------



## Ottawaman

Howdy!


----------



## ditkoofseppala

Ottawaman said:


> Howdy!


I posted my introduction an hour ago and it didn't appear . . . wha' hoppen? I used some handwritten bbcode formatting; is that a no-no?


----------



## Ottawaman

ditkoofseppala said:


> I posted my introduction an hour ago and it didn't appear . . . wha' hoppen? I used some handwritten bbcode formatting; is that a no-no?


Sorry to hear that.
I don't know the answer. PM the Mayor.


----------



## ElizabethD

Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
I'm a female and work in an office. I am older than Paris Hilton, but younger than Cate Blanchett.  

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Since divorcing a huge control freak, I'm starting to develop my own interests again.


* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
My cousin converted me by selling me one of his Macs.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
Just one.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

So far, it is ITunes

* What general area of this great country are you from?
After living in Alberta for a few years, I'm back in my home province of Saskatchewan.


----------



## RyanMac

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
23-year-old, male, journalist.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
I am an avid sports fan/participant. I am a journalist by trade with a focus on politics. I also love to read and I am a bit of an amateur video producer. 

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
I needed a laptop and the macbook was intriguing. I've been a proud mac owner for exactly one year now. I love the media apps that came along with my purchase.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Just the one macbook, although I will purchase a desktop when my current PC expires.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Pages, iMovie, iDVD, Garage Band.. there's too many to name.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*
From Ontario.. living in Halifax.


----------



## zenith

ElizabethD said:


> * Brief summary of some of your other interests
> Since divorcing a huge control freak, I'm starting to develop my own interests again.


You forgot to mention the huge pot of money you got in the divorce settlement. :lmao: beejacon


----------



## ElizabethD

zenith said:


> You forgot to mention the huge pot of money you got in the divorce settlement. :lmao: beejacon


You silly ass!  

Be nice or I'll post your baby pictures on this site. :baby:


----------



## james_squared

*Hello,*

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*

Male. Professional...well, perhaps not too professional. May go back to being a student on part-time basis to do some math courses and then may go back to school on a full-time basis to get another degree of some sort.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*

Playing with my little girl who is 13 months old and a real handful. I watch the Vancouver Canucks play hockey on the teevee and read the occasional book although I'm not reading anything exciting at the moment. I have been known to do some mountain biking and snowboarding, but not usually at the same time. I also enjoy playing with the 3 cats that let us live with them and I do like watching CBC television.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*

Purchased an iBook in 2002 and I still use it at work on a daily basis. Not everyday because I don't go into work everyday. Perhaps if I find some money I'll consider purchasing a PowerBook or a Mac Mini.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*

1 iBook. My wife has owned 1 eMac, which we gave to my brother and now she has 1 iMac, which she is kind enough to let me use.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*

That will vary with the time of day/month/year. For browsing I use Camino. For work I use MS Word because I like its nice integration with MathType. I've been playing a bit of Kill Monty and Lux Delux lately. But, probably my favourite program at the moment is Graph Sketcher. I really like stickies and iCal, too.

** What general area of this great country are you from?*

I grew up in Delta, BC and I have lived in Prince George, BC; Golden, BC; Guelph, ON; Kamloops, BC; North Vancouver, BC; and Cranbrook, BC.

I've only posted here a few times in the last few years and I'm not too sure how much posting I'll do in the near future. I was surprised to see so many of the "old" names around.

James


----------



## SilverMaple

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
Female working at a branch of the Toronto Public Library.

** Brief summary of some of your other interests*
Photography, Photoshop, music, drawing, reading, big fan of Montreal Canadians and football. 

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
I was thinking about getting a Mac and met someone who gave me some great info which made me decide to buy one nearly 2 years ago. 

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
A MacBook Pro 15" which I purchased in May 2006.

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Photoshop, iTunes and iPhoto. 

** What general area of this great country are you from?*
Born in Montreal but have lived most of my life in Toronto.


----------



## tango

Hello friends

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
female, student
* Brief summary of some of your other interests
being way too busy, procratinating, snowboarding, music, outdoors
* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
my parents only ever owned a mac, because both their jobs required it, and I've been using macs ever since... except when I bought a PC for university and had to replace the hard drive and other inner workings multiple times in the three years it was warrantied, now I'm back with a vengeance 
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
classic mac (not sure which model).. I think this one just got retired because it was time to move to colour, I think it's still in my parents' basement
mac LE.. monitor died and inner stuff too, I think
G3 Snow.. exploded, literally, 8 years old though.
G4... adorable. love it, but not as much as my
base model 13.3" MB, just about a year old, gotta get me some Leopard soon...

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
iTunes, Garage Band, Photobooth
* What general area of this great country are you from?
originally from Ajax (outside Toronto), been in Ottawa for 3 years now for school

edit: fixed some spelling boo-boos
edit 2: fixed MORE spelling boo-boos


----------



## Ottawaman

You know Tango is code for a terrorist?  
Welcome aboard!


----------



## tango

I was fully unaware of this. I'm only a terrorist if you get scared of niceness.


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## Ottawaman

and this too...


----------



## tango

Ottawaman said:


> and this too...


That's highly exciting! I support any drink that is made by exploding fruit!


----------



## Ottawaman

tango said:


> That's highly exciting! I support any drink that is made by exploding fruit!


ha lol
Just don't get it in your eyes.


----------



## KC13

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
male, unemployed:-(
* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Anything and everything tech related.
* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
I was an Amiga guy, but got seduced by the Mac IIci, then the Quadra 840av. My job at the time took me into evil PCland where I have resided since. Recently, I was gifted a 6400/200 and a Beige G3 and it has rekindled my Mac interest.
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
I have owned a single copy of almost every 680x0 Mac, some I had several of, but only kept my "babies", the IIci and 840av until recently as noted above.
* What are your favourite Mac programs?
PageMaker and all the OS flavours!
* What general area of this great country are you from?
Ottawa


----------



## Ottawaman

Another Ottawa person!
Welcome aboard.
Cheers!


----------



## KC13

Thanks, glad to be here!


----------



## mdelachaise

Hello, my name's Mike and I'm a recent mac convert. I bought a MacBook with a 2.4ghz core 2 duo, 2gb ram and 250gb hd. I grew up with Mac's in school and I owned an iMac long ago.


----------



## cap10subtext

Welcome!


----------



## ericsan

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
Hello Guys,
Been lurking here for awhile, finally want to introduce myself in this forum.
I originally came from Indonesia and work in Vancouver at Mac Station (Yaletown location) as Service Manager. So if you have any problem with your mac and you are in Vancouver area please do not hesitate to come to the store and look for me.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
When I was studying at UCLA about 11 years ago started to do mac repair.
and now as my job title my daily job is fix broken macs.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
I currently only own one upgraded PowerMac G4, Intel Mac MIni and Early 2008 Macbook Pro 15". Sold my Imac G5 17" recently.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Obviously is Disk Warrior and Techtools Pro.
But I like NetNewsWire and Adium which I use everyday.

* What general area of this great country are you from?
I live in Vancouver since 2004 and love it so much compare to Los Angeles. 

Nice to see you guys around. 
Eric


----------



## croths

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
My name is Maureen and I'm female. I'm retired and newly widowed, still getting the hang of that part.
*Brief summary of some of your other interests*
Due to the big change in my life a lot of my interests have vanished but I love books, read all the time. I also used to love bird watching and crosswords and constantly browsing the Internet.
*How you got involved with Macs* 
Vista!!!
*How you are currently involved*.
I'm brand new to the world of Mac, only had mine two weeks. 
*How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
One but it's beautiful.
*What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Too soon to say really.Trying to get used to Pixelmator instead of Paint Shop Pro, which I really miss.
*What general area of this great country are you from?*
Southern Ontario. I used to live up in Sudbury area but after my husband passed away I moved six hours down south to where my kids and grandkids are. I'm originally from England, came to Canada 31 years ago.

I was searching for some help in getting the hang of my Mac and found this forum. It's bookmarked, expect to see silly questions from me now and then.


----------



## MaxPower

Welcome Maureen.

Sorry to hear of your recent loss. You'll find the members here very helpful and friendly. Don't be afraid to ask questions either. Someone will always have a solution for you no matter how big or small.


----------



## cap10subtext

ericsan said:


> * Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> Hello Guys,
> Been lurking here for awhile, finally want to introduce myself in this forum.
> I originally came from Indonesia and work in Vancouver at Mac Station (Yaletown location) as Service Manager. So if you have any problem with your mac and you are in Vancouver area please do not hesitate to come to the store and look for me.
> 
> * How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> When I was studying at UCLA about 11 years ago started to do mac repair.
> and now as my job title my daily job is fix broken macs.
> 
> * How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> I currently only own one upgraded PowerMac G4, Intel Mac MIni and Early 2008 Macbook Pro 15". Sold my Imac G5 17" recently.
> 
> * What are your favourite Mac programs?
> Obviously is Disk Warrior and Techtools Pro.
> But I like NetNewsWire and Adium which I use everyday.
> 
> * What general area of this great country are you from?
> I live in Vancouver since 2004 and love it so much compare to Los Angeles.
> 
> Nice to see you guys around.
> Eric


A welcome to the Mac fixer, Eric, too!


----------



## Corbeau

*Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
My name is Jean-François and I'm a male close to 40. (Said b-day will be celebrated during a weekend in Vegas with the boys. Yeah baby!) I'm exactly between my old career (reporter) and my new one (high school teacher, French (first language) and history.
*Brief summary of some of your other interests*
Sport-touring on my motorcycle in the summer. For me, waking up and going on an 800-km ride on my VFR is not unusual. In the winter, I telemark ski.
*How you got involved with Macs*
1991, community college, "a.k.a. journalism school", can't recall what model of Macs the lab was running, but the screen was 9" and limited shades of grey. And I learned PageMaker 3.0 on it. It was also my first experience with the MacLink software. (Which, even back then, worked very well, thank you very much.) Then worked in newsrooms with slow PowerPCs, then various shades of eMacs. I recall using an eMate, once, to file a story from the field...  
*How you are currently involved.*
Soon to be the owner of a white, basic MB, needed for a two-month reporting contract. Why not PC? One word: Vista and bloated. OK, that was two words. Current XP home desktop has been crapping out on me so much that I no longer store any data on the HD. That Gateway will be replaced by the end of the summer with a refurb alum iMac. Call it the family 'puter. Plus a Mini, if and when both my children (7 and 11) fight too much over the iMac. All linked through AirPort Express at first, then Airport Extreme when I reach the limitations of the Express. There _will_ be some kind of external HD for Time Machining and Superdupering.
*How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Zero, but that's about to change in a big way.
*What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Photoshop, Quark and Dreamweaver, if I can find cheap (and legal, of course) copies. Can't wait to discover iLife and iWork 08.
*What general area of this great country are you from?*
Ottawa. And, btw, I'm looking for someone with steadier hands than mine to install a forthcoming 2 GB of RAM from canadaram into my just as forthcoming 13.3" MB.


----------



## SMB1980

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
I am a 27 year old female, PhD student in molecular genetics, from Southern Ontario.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
I own one! I have a 13" white macbook and its my first mac computer. I made the switch from the evil microsoft world about 11 months ago and havent looked back! I wrote my Masters thesis on my macbook and hope to do the same with my PhD thesis in 3 years time.

** How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
I own a 2nd generation iPod Nano 4gig in silver and my white macbook. Thats it! I had a 1st generation iPod in white also but it mysteriously disappeared at a conference I was at.....lost or stolen, cant say for sure!

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Dont know if i have favourites although I do use Safari a fair bit and I like that! I like Transmission as it is easy to use and VLC, but pretty sure those arent unique to mac.


I think thats about it, I found this forum while having some problems with my mac and it seems like a supportive community so I think I'll stick around 

~SMB


----------



## jimwww

Welcome all.. very helpful people here...


----------



## chimo

*Typical site noob 1st post (and hello)*

After over 20 years of using PCs exclusively, I finally purchased an iMac. (24", 2GB, 2.8GHz Dual Core, 320GB HDD). 

It all started with getting an iPod 30GB, then a 32GB iPod Touch. I was so impressed with the attention to detail of Apple products that the switch was done with much less worry than I expected.

Even though I like getting into the nuts and bolts of PC hardware, I was getting a little tired of maintaining the PCs at home. That, and the fact that my step-daughter will likely be using a Mac for the program she enrolled in, pushed me to pick up a Mac a little earlier than I needed so that I would be up to speed to offer any tech assistance that may be required. 

I am very impressed with the iMac and OS X Leopard. The learning (unlearning??) process isn't too bad - lots of info to be had out there by searching the web (and, of course, this site).


----------



## cap10subtext

Welcome to EhMac, chimo.


----------



## DieHard

*hello guys*

hi, am new to this site. i recently became a member here, nice looking forum here. hope that my stay will be fun


----------



## cap10subtext

Dear Die Hard, you rock. Especially the part where that dude is on the rooftop. 

P.S. Do you know Mad Max?



(The above will only have made sense if you are a Simpsons fan).

Welcome to ehmac.


----------



## kiltguy

*New Guy on the block*

Another converted joins the ranks, thanks to a customer of mine I met at the highland games yesterday. I have a few quirks to iron out but will use the search function first. Looking forward to getting the best out of this MacBook
Cheers


----------



## cap10subtext

If it ain't Scottish, it's crap!!!

Welcome to ehmac, Kiltguy.


----------



## rebekahqc

*finally got my mac*

Greetings,
I joined this forum while planning to switch to mac. I had ( and will have more I'm sure) newbie questions. Y'all have been kind and helpful. ( No, I' not from Texas but near by, New Mexico) I finally got my macbook pro 2.6 ghz in June. It is my first Mac and first lap top. For now, I have it set up with apple keyboard and an HP 22" screen. I will be doing some traveling for work this year and next and look forward to staying connected. We used my daughter's university identity (shush) to get the education discount AND free iPod Touch. Wow, My children and clients are awed by my new found geekdom. One thing I especially love on mac is iCal and syncing my appointments and contacts. Tahnks to all, Rebekah in Montréal


----------



## cap10subtext

Welcome to ehmac, rebekahqc!


----------



## rebekahqc

thanks eh


----------



## luther13

OKAY NOW DON'T BE MAD BUT, I'M NOT AN AVID MAC USER.
I AM A GENUINE beejacon FRICKINGbeejacon CANADIAN, THOUGH.
I DO THINK I CAN HAVE QUITE A GOOD TIME HERE, SO I'LL BEGIN.
THANX


----------



## SINC

Well it's a start luther13. Welcome aboard, (Mac or not yet). 

Ya might turn off the caps and stop hollerin' though.


----------



## luther13

oops , sorry bout that.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Now, try that for your sig, and the *bold* too, if you please. 


----------



## delinquente

¡¡¡llɐ oʇ sɹǝǝɥɔ ¡ǝʇnuıɯ ʎɹǝʌǝ ƃuıʌol puɐ oʇuoɹoʇ uı ǝʌıl ı ˙(ɔɐɯɥǝ ɟo uoısɹǝʌ ǝuıddılıɥd) ƃnɯlıɥd ɟo ɹǝqɯǝɯ ɐ oslɐ ɯ,ı 'ǝɹǝɥ ʍǝu ɯ,ı puɐ uɥoɾ sı ǝɯɐu ʎɯ ıɥ


----------



## winwintoo

delinquente said:


> ¡¡¡llɐ oʇ sɹǝǝɥɔ ¡ǝʇnuıɯ ʎɹǝʌǝ ƃuıʌol puɐ oʇuoɹoʇ uı ǝʌıl ı ˙(ɔɐɯɥǝ ɟo uoısɹǝʌ ǝuıddılıɥd) ƃnɯlıɥd ɟo ɹǝqɯǝɯ ɐ oslɐ ɯ,ı 'ǝɹǝɥ ʍǝu ɯ,ı puɐ uɥoɾ sı ǝɯɐu ʎɯ ıɥ


Ok, how did you do that?

Margaret


----------



## winwintoo

˙ʇı ʇoƃ ı


----------



## delinquente

winwintoo said:


> ˙ʇı ʇoƃ ı


nice good job! I'm gonna tell you how but I guess I'm too late!


----------



## ryerman

it's been a while for me now i guess!

anyway, just postin to say hi


----------



## fjnmusic

delinquente said:


> ¡¡¡llɐ oʇ sɹǝǝɥɔ ¡ǝʇnuıɯ ʎɹǝʌǝ ƃuıʌol puɐ oʇuoɹoʇ uı ǝʌıl ı ˙(ɔɐɯɥǝ ɟo uoısɹǝʌ ǝuıddılıɥd) ƃnɯlıɥd ɟo ɹǝqɯǝɯ ɐ oslɐ ɯ,ı 'ǝɹǝɥ ʍǝu ɯ,ı puɐ uɥoɾ sı ǝɯɐu ʎɯ ıɥ


I've always thought we need more dyslexic members. So how did you do that?


----------



## winwintoo

fjnmusic said:


> I've always thought we need more dyslexic members. So how did you do that?


We could tell you but then we'd have to..................

............and I don't have the stomach for it, so if you promise to be good and use the power responsibly, I'll whisper it in your ear.

Margaret


----------



## Dr. Thrilride

Hi: lots of chatter, which I guess is normal. so, without being too much of a geek, I'll introduce myself

My name is Russ and I'm a working professional. My firm develops climate change software on Macs in Filemaker Pro. We run 3GHz 8 cores with 4 or 8 megs of Ram. I'm an 'older' fellow and don't mind admitting that my first mac was a 128K, graduated to an SE 30 colour, I was so cool so I thought. 25 years later or thereabouts, I've always had macs in the office. Everyone works on macs here. We have one Windoze machine since we run AutoCAD and ArcInfo. 

I'm in Vancouver and have come here to get help with my iPhone classic...

c-ya


----------



## Rounder

Hey all, just thought I'd introduce myself. 

My name is Corey, and I'm here to help you all with your iPhone problems  haha j/k. I'm a professional working for the Federal Gov't, in Ottawa. I'm originally from a small town in New Brunswick. 

I don't have a Mac yet, but it's coming, my Dell is about to get the boot pretty soon so I can buy an iMac. Windows sucks  

Apart from that, I've had an original iPhone since last November, and recently bought a 3G with Rogers. I know my way around the suckers!


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Russ, hi Corey,
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Rounder

Thanks mate.


----------



## Ottawaman

How are you enjoying Ottawa?


----------



## Rounder

Well I've been here for about 4 years now. It's ok, it's not my favorite city in the World, but the job is holding me here for now until I decide to move on. What about you?


----------



## Ottawaman

We've been here about 9 years. I like it, but find the housing expensive.


----------



## Rounder

Yeah housing is definitely expensive here. I live downtown and it's pricey. But, don't get me wrong, there are great things that Ottawa has to offer, like festivals, lots of bike trails, great restaurants.... just sometimes people get to me here. People are really conservative here and keep to themselves a lot. Pretty much the opposite of the Maritimes


----------



## Ottawaman

Well, I feel the same way.
Cheers.


----------



## Rounder

Glad I'm not the only one!! Cheers.


----------



## mc3251

Welcome to you both. I think you'll find this an interesting and somewhat typical online Mac community. Lots of smart people, lots of hardware hunger, occasional outbreaks of rampant fanboyism, and lots of interesting discussions on lots of topics.
I am from Victoria. My name is michael and I've been here since last fall when I bought my first mac since the 80s. I am a CIO and have been leading IT groups and computer teams for lots of years (which makes me an "older guy" too.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Hence the turtle.

Maybe I should be a cockroach then??

:lmao:


----------



## mc3251

Whatever works. 
The women in my family are like cockroaches, in that they just don't die. My mother is 89 and my aunt is 95 and they are both still outwitting the 70 something young 'uns at bridge. 
Hopefully they shared the longevity gene.


----------



## JoeyDee

What'sup folks!

I'm Joey! and i totally love this freaking community! I love how everyone is friendly (well atleast it seems like it) -

-joey


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, JoeyDee. If you want friendly, this is the place. Come over to the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread if you want to see true friendship. Paix.


----------



## JoeyDee

Dr.G. said:


> Greetings, JoeyDee. If you want friendly, this is the place. Come over to the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread if you want to see true friendship. Paix.


Thanks alot Dr. G - also just read your comment on the Obama thread. 

-Joey


----------



## Dr.G.

You are welcome, JoeyDee.


----------



## Niteshooter

Hello, my name is Kevin and I am a macaholic.....

Ok just kidding, I'm a photographer/technician here in Toronto. Studied film at Ryerson in the early 80's then the industry imploded so wound up working for Toronto Camera for a few years as well as travelling and studying still photography in France, Japan and the States. 

Have been at the Toronto Star for nearly 20 years first working the darkroom and now in the EI department. Lots of changes since I started there no more film just digital.

How many Mac's? Erm well too many, did I mention I collect them and they are reproducing like bunnies in the basement? It is a cheap hobby to get into since most of the ones I own were given to me. Space, that _can_ be a problem.

I started on Macs at work where we had IIfx's and now MacPro's and G5's I am bilingual in that I can use a PC though I prefer the Mac interface.... 

Since the 80's we've been part of a Mac online community called OneNet (yes it still exists though in a somewhat smaller version) which formed back when we had to connect over telephone lines via modems to servers in distance parts of the country, you could create some pretty exciting phone bills doing this! We ran the regional hub for OneNet at one time which was a PowerBook 100 locked in my deskdrawer which called OneNet Boulder, MacQuarium in Austin Texas, Insane Domain in Chicago, DigitalDomain in hmm was out in DC somewhere and a bunch of local sites including TVO.

The software used was/is made by a local company in Markham which was called SoftArc it is now owned by Opentext called FirstClass and was actually at one time a frontrunner for the now deceased Apple eworld (aka empty world).

It's good to see that boards still exist and thrive and now that we can access them without the horrific teleco costs or having to pay for multiple phone lines running into the house....

If you are really curious there is a link in my profile to a very old style website of mine.

Kevin


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Kevin. Glad to have you here in ehMacLand.


----------



## outaru

Hello everyone..

I'm Joenel aka outaru... from manila, Philippines..


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Joenel, and welcome to ehMacLand.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Welcome, and thanks for the giggle.

*Machoe.* I must have missed that one before??


----------



## outaru

Thanks for the warm welcome guys...

luv it..


----------



## Dr.G.

Joenel, my father was in the Philipines during WWII. Exactly where are you located in that fine country?


----------



## outaru

There are lot's of US bases in the country way back then..

I'm in Antipolo right now..


----------



## outaru

iJohnHenry said:


> Welcome, and thanks for the giggle.
> 
> *Machoe.* I must have missed that one before??




hahaha.. yes Mac Hoe... a mac lover..:love2:


----------



## Dr.G.

I shall have to look on a map to see where Antipolo is located.


----------



## MrNeoStylez

Hey!

My names Neil Voutt, I am a student living in Peterborough Ontario. and although i dont own a mac i plan on getting the iphone and one day a nice little mac book or an imac..

I do alot of gaming mainly Tf2, CS:S, Command and Conquer 3. and some more stuff so thats why im a windows boy.

But i also enjoy photography and video editing which are awesome on a nice mac. 

I hope to be active in this community and love reading my news on EhPhone.com 

Cheers!


----------



## ged

Hi;

My name is Gerald and I have an iBook G4 Panther. When I was set to get a computer my daughter suggested I get a Mac as it was easy to use and senior friendly (I'm 71). She was right and it is a great little machine. 

I was an Avionics Tech in the RCN/CAF and everything was tubes when I started out. Transistors were just coming along. I don't think anyone could envision the technology that is in our little Macs.

I'm enjoying this site though much of it is beyond me. Too bad I couldn't upgrade my memory as easily as you can the computer.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Neil, Hi Gerald.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Hi ged.

Hang in there, it will come.

I'm 68, and late to the home computer thing myself.

And only an Apple owner since Feb.08.


----------



## ged

Hey, iJohnHenry:

Glad to see senior citizenry is being well represented.


----------



## Dr.G.

ged, glad to see more Atlantic Canadians as well.


----------



## ged

Thanks, Dr.G. By the way, Mark Twain is one of my favourite authors. Few today can match his humour.


----------



## CostaBunny

*Rachel (Gibraltar) soon to be in Calgary*

Hi My name is Rachel

I am a self-confessed thirty-something geek and proud of it.

I have recently returned to the fold having been a windoze sell-out since I sold my beloved Mac LC to get a x86 (everyone at college and work had them)....  

Well now I am back with my Mac Pro and Air and happier than ever  

I am currently negotiating with a company in Calgary for a job and x-fingers its mine. (if not I am still comming that way so look out Canada!!!!)

I love all geeky things - technology, hardware, software well everything really. I also am passionate about my photography ( www.rachel-clark.com - need to finish and upload lots more portfilio work)

I am an active member on Macrumors and it was canadaguy on there that led me here. I have a feeling I'll be right at home with you peeps  

Well thats about it for a brief intro (I can go on and on and on if I don't tether myself to the time)


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Rachel,
MR is a cool place, and I think you will find that EhMac is too.
See you around.
OM


----------



## Dr.G.

"Thanks, Dr.G. By the way, Mark Twain is one of my favourite authors. Few today can match his humour." Very true, ged, very true. Come over to the Shangri-la Clubhouse thread (we call it The Shang) for our nightly Twain readings. You can get a free cup of tea/coffee at the Cafe Chez Marc.


----------



## iJohnHenry

Hi Rachel.

Nice to see you here from MR.

Seeing you anywhere is a treat, actually.

:heybaby:


----------



## lily18

Hi everyone,

I'm female, a first year university student. I live in New Brunswick, and I've been a Mac user for a few month now.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Lily18.
What do you study?


----------



## lily18

I'm taking general Arts but will probably major in psych.


----------



## chef-ryan

Hello all

I am a new guy to the mac world... i just ordered my first mac .. then again i used to have a mac ... back when moniters were in grey scale.. i am from the rockie mountians and will be happy when my new macbook gets here


----------



## SINC

Welcome to ehMac chef-ryan. Jasper east, eh? That sounds like Hinton to me.


----------



## chef-ryan

it is close to hinton yes....but i am neither in hinton or jasper..lol... i reside at the overlander mountian lodge


----------



## SINC

Was at the Overlander once for a Christmas party with the staff of the Parklander in Hinton.


----------



## chef-ryan

cool.... well i am new here and we have a new chef..lol


----------



## iPhoneInCanada

Hey everyone, it's iPhone Fan here from iPhoneinCanada.ca! 

My iPhone was my first Apple product, and it got me hooked. I just picked up a new 13" MacBook a week and a half ago and I'm so happy with it right now. Good bye Windows XP! I'm lucky to have never experienced Vista as my main OS! LOL.


----------



## thatcomputerguy

Glad to have you with us. :clap: I got hooked nearly 20 years ago and although am still stuck using windoze at work, Mac is my os of choice wherever and whenever possible.

one of the new aluminum MacBooks? if so, i'm jealous.


----------



## mc3251

ged said:


> Thanks, Dr.G. By the way, Mark Twain is one of my favourite authors. Few today can match his humour.


We should start a "what's your favourite Mark Twain quote" thread-share the wisdom and humor..../michael

Oh, and welcome to EhMac!!


----------



## iPhoneInCanada

thatcomputerguy said:


> Glad to have you with us. :clap: I got hooked nearly 20 years ago and although am still stuck using windoze at work, Mac is my os of choice wherever and whenever possible.
> 
> one of the new aluminum MacBooks? if so, i'm jealous.


Yes, one of the new aluminum MacBooks. 

I must say it's a great start for my first Mac experience. Loving the design of this thing and the screen is not as bad as people are making it out to be.


----------



## Tent

Hello
Wandered in from the Wet Coast of Canada.  

Been using a Mac since they first came on the market... doing graphic design on a teeny, tiny screen, with only 4 crashes per hour. How far we've come! 

Babying a G3 400MHz PowerPC with 256 RAM to stay alive.


----------



## SINC

Hi Tent and welcome aboard. You will find a friendly bunch of folks here willing to assist you with any problems you might have, or just join in the discussions.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Tent. Welcome. Both coasts are wet. Right?


----------



## mapsgirl

Hello everyone! I'm new to this community.

I'm a female, I'm 33 and I'm married to a Mac user. I don't work on Macs everyday (which is a shame) because the field that I'm in only has software for PCs (which is a shame). I'm a cartographer/GIS analyst buy day and self-taught getting-better web designer when I have time.

Our house currently contains 2 Macs (and 1 PC)...the main one is our G5. But we also have an old G4. :lmao: 

Our family consists of 2 parents (me and my hubby), 2 little girls and 1 dog. We enjoy camping and being outdoors. Oh, and we live west of Toronto.

I look forward to learning more from all the Mac people out there!


----------



## SINC

Welcome to ehMac mapsgirl. I hope you enjoy your time here and become a regular contributor. What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## mapsgirl

SINC said:


> Welcome to ehMac mapsgirl. I hope you enjoy your time here and become a regular contributor. What kind of dog do you have?



She's a Lab/Rott X...we like to call her our "Rott'n Lab"


----------



## SINC

mapsgirl said:


> She's a Lab/Rott X...we like to call her our "Rott'n Lab"


Hehehe, that's pretty good. 

Reminds me of the brussel sprouts my wife makes. I call 'em "rotten little cabbages".


----------



## Tent

Ottawaman said:


> Hi Tent. Welcome. Both coasts are wet. Right?


Only on days ending with a "y".  

(but rain turns to snow and makes the skiers very happy!)


----------



## brashley46

*Hi*

I'm a 62-yr-old semiretired hospital worker in Toronto; I inherited this flower-power iMac from a political campaign office, and I need to upgrade it. I'll probably get a bit more RAM, but can anybody tell me how easy (or not) it is to replace the G3 processor with a G4?

I'm also thinking of replacing OS X 10.3.9 with Ubuntu 8.04 ... anybody know how easy that might be?


----------



## danalicious

Hi All!

I'm a newly converted Mac user from BC. I am so thrilled to find this site and look forward to chatting.

I am now in the process of trying to convince myself to finally toss the HP laptop and replace with it a MacBook. I think a few more days of Vista problems, random shutdowns, and overheating and I will have reached my limit...:lmao:


----------



## mc3251

Welcome to ehMac. 
This is a very helpful and friendly community, and I think you'll find it helpful. I switched about a year and a half ago and have never regretted it. I have an iMac and a MacBook Pro-one of the last generation which were a very good deal when the new ones came out.
You'll have no difficulty finding people here who don't like Windows.

My name is Michael and I live in Victoria.


----------



## Lawrence

Hi all,

I'm a gardener, I work for a cemetery, I love my job.
I work seasonally for 3 seasons out of the year and take the winters off.

I'm an artist during the winter months and rely on my hobby income to get me by.

I graduated from the Ontario College of Art in 1980,
Specializing in Photography, Sculpture and Photo Electric art.

I dabble in a lot of fields and prefer to mess around with Hi tech art,
That's not to say I have spurned traditional art, I have just put it on the back burner.


----------



## Drysilver

Hey good to see another Londoner!

I love the outdoors, and am currently pursuing a BA in Computer Science with my trusty Mac gear at my side


----------



## Drysilver

About Ubuntu, I run many different operating systems on different computers... my suggestion is to stay with Mac OS unless you want to change the way your mind thinks of computers... Ubuntu can be compared to the transition from Calculus to Algebra... you know the basics, but to get all the way to where you want, you may need to work more than you want. But once you get used to it, most people stay with it forever. Gotta build the city before you can enjoy it!


----------



## SINC

Welcome aboard Drysilver. Hope you enjoy ehMac!


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Drysilver.
Welcome. Perhaps you can help us - lol


----------



## Drysilver

Thanks for the welcome everyone


----------



## Ottawaman

Your iPod has an Aluminum Keyboard?


----------



## Drysilver

Ottawaman said:


> Your iPod has an Aluminum Keyboard?


 Sometimes I wish I could put one onto my iphone, haha... in the cold it gets hard to type sometime.


----------



## shawrules34

My name is Doug, currently live in White Rock, British Columbia. I have an iMac G4, 1.25GHz and a 266MHz Bondi Blue iMac G3 which acts as my foot rest whilst I am using the G4. Although I do have 14 other computers around my house (No, I'm not super-rich or an IT professional, just a pack rat!  ). All my friend, Winslow users, obviously do not approve of my Mac hobby, but the dam thing just looks so great on my desk, so it is well worth it. 

The only thing I can't stand are the darn keyboards, but I will learn to adapt with time.

I go to Elgin Park where we sadley, do not use Macs for anything. I love cooking, Snowboarding (although I'm not very good!) and Home Theater. I plan on going into marketing when I'm older. I'm also hugh, standing at 6'7. 

Oh, I created my username when I was like 12, and It's never taken when signing up for things. As you can tell, its "Shaw" and "Rules", which was from when I first got broadband internet and thought it was really fast. 34 is just a formality and I really do not know why I said all this...


----------



## mc3251

Welcome to ehMac. You'll find the usual collection of lovable and irascible types here, and the usual range of behaviours.
WRT keyboards, there is a lovely logitech mac keyboard that my wife uses and loves, bristling with mac-specific buttons. Personally, I find the "chiclet" keyboards to be very, very fast, but it did take some getting used to.


----------



## MissKeto Designs

> Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
Hi! My name is Erin and I am a female, I guess a professional - I work from home with three dogs underfoot, so sometimes it feels weird to call myself a professional  I am a designer, illustrator, painter, and working on being a > children's book writer/illustrator. I am also working on a green magazine and was looking for paper, and somehow got here! Lucky!


> Brief summary of some of your other interests
Aside from my artistic interests, my interests are outdoorsy. Walking, boating, boarding of all forms. But mostly I hang out with my Mac.

How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved
My mom brought home my first apple computer, the little tiny screen with the giant beige box around it and a techni-colour apple on the front? Ahh, memories.
Since that day I have pretty much stuck with Macs while watching my friends call tech support.


> How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
2 - a book version that is very outdated but I refuse to toss, and my MacPro. 


> What are your favourite Mac programs?
Adobe Illustrator. I have a time-to-time love affair with Photoshop too


> What general area of this great country are you from?
Golden BC, and still in the interior of this fine Province, now in Cherryville

**Also the reason I am posting is to ask for someone's advice about blogs. I was told by a fairly good source to start a blog to get my websites more notice...so I did. But now nobody is looking at my blog! Anyone?**

The Illustrative Blog of Erin Foggoa (fo • go) is my blog.
My websites are greenanimalproject.com and missketodesigns.com


----------



## Drysilver

MissKeto Designs said:


> > Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> Hi! My name is Erin and I am a female, I guess a professional - I work from home with three dogs underfoot, so sometimes it feels weird to call myself a professional  I am a designer, illustrator, painter, and working on being a > children's book writer/illustrator. I am also working on a green magazine and was looking for paper, and somehow got here! Lucky!
> 
> 
> > Brief summary of some of your other interests
> Aside from my artistic interests, my interests are outdoorsy. Walking, boating, boarding of all forms. But mostly I hang out with my Mac.
> 
> How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved
> My mom brought home my first apple computer, the little tiny screen with the giant beige box around it and a techni-colour apple on the front? Ahh, memories.
> Since that day I have pretty much stuck with Macs while watching my friends call tech support.
> 
> 
> > How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> 2 - a book version that is very outdated but I refuse to toss, and my MacPro.
> 
> 
> > What are your favourite Mac programs?
> Adobe Illustrator. I have a time-to-time love affair with Photoshop too
> 
> 
> > What general area of this great country are you from?
> Golden BC, and still in the interior of this fine Province, now in Cherryville
> 
> **Also the reason I am posting is to ask for someone's advice about blogs. I was told by a fairly good source to start a blog to get my websites more notice...so I did. But now nobody is looking at my blog! Anyone?**
> 
> The Illustrative Blog of Erin Foggoa (fo • go) is my blog.
> My websites are greenanimalproject.com and missketodesigns.com



Welcome to the Mac forums! Merry Christmas!


----------



## HQX

*About myself.*

I am Chris Hayes, High School Senior and resident computer geek, I live in America. Wo-hoo! I just got started in Macs. My first Mac I got last week. It's a Quadra 660AV. No OS. Still trying to get a OS. All five of my other computers I own are: A custom gaming rig(Windows XP Home SP2, 2.4 GHz AMD Athlon 64, 1 80g HD, 1 40g HD, 2.5g RAM, 512mb GeForce 8500GT), A Toshiba Satellite (Windows Vista Home SP2, 1.4GHZ Intel Dual Core, 2.5g Ram, 120g HD, 256 Intel Integrated Video [which sucks like you wouldn't believe]), A Compaq Armada (Windows XP Home SP2, 850MHz Pentium III, 512mb RAM, 20g hard drive, and a whopping EIGHT MEGABYTES of video memory), I also own a Commodore 64 (need I say more???), and a Commodore 128 (Ditto). I collect old video game systems and have a Gameboy B&W, Gameboy Color, NES, Atari 2600, and an Atari Lynx. I am learning computer programming and already understand BASIC fluently and have written small games with it. (I know it's NOT the latest and greatest) I also am learning Visual Basic. I hope to be a computer techinician/computer programmer, but my dream job is to found my own computer company. I built a small computer with parts from old Texas Instruments calculators and a portable DVD player screen (with help from my father who is my computer inspiration). It wasn't that hot, but it would turn on and ask for removable media and it could understand BASIC 4.5 so I mainly used it to play my homebrew games. I got started in the computer world at the age of eight when my father bought me all the parts to build a Pentium MMX computer for Christmas and told me if I could assemble it then he would buy the software and some games. I assembled it in two days. Never seen any kind of computer but a Apple IIe before that. 

Pretty much put, I love computers in general. I'm not the zitty pimply nerd that I may have just described either. I also enjoy playing the guitar (my influences include David Gilmour of Pink Floyd, Mark Morton of Lamb of God, Jeff Hanneman of Slayer, Roger Waters and Syd Barret of Pink Floyd, Jimmy Page of Led Zeppelin, The Edge of U2, John Lennon, George Harrison, Ringo Starr, and Paul McCartney of the Beatles and Eddie Vedder of Pearl Jam). 

Well, that's me in a paper bag guys! Also if anyone has any old Macs they don't want - I WILL TAKE THEM AND PAY SHIPPING! I don't have much money though - comes with being 17 and all my parts have been paid for with a discount by a IT friend of myself or traded for. I saw an advert for a Color Classic the a fellow scrapped and it made me choke up that nobody took the poor little thing. I'm a collector of all things computer so please contact me and we can discuss it! Don't scrap them! They're history in physical form!


Thanks for reading my ridiculously long post about me guys!
HQX


----------



## Kuma

Hello - I thought I should expand my circle of mac using friends. So I have swung by here to introduce myself.

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
I'm male English Teacher residing in Sapporo, Hokkaido, Japan (That's the big cold island at the top). I do originally come from Australia and I'm too old to be discussing my age publicly, yet young enough at heart (and I'm single too).

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
I love to ski and watch sport. Love walking, hiking and photography - this year I plan to do much more.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
I was pretty down on Macs all my life.. my friend got the original 1984 Mac and I had a IIe - I was not impressed at the simplicity of it. Later I moved to DOS based computing and was a mega gamer this naturally saw me migrate to Windows 95, 98 and ME.

I did occasionally use Macs when I was at Uni and I was tempted to by a Powerbook for study way back in 93. But I didn't.

It wasn't until I first came to Japan and that I was giving up such hardcore gaming that I decided to really look at the Mac. The Powerbook Ti had just been released and I was sold. I wasn't committed to the platform though until I got a taste of OSX. From 10.0.0 I have been hooked ever since.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
I have owned
Powerbook Ti (2000-2004)
Powerbook (2004-2007)
iMac 24" (last of the white iMacs) (2006 - 
MacBook Pro (2007 - for sale)
MacBook (2008 -

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Snitch
iLife
iWork
Aperture
and almost anything by Blizzard (I still game a bit).


* What general area of this great country are you from?
Umm none.. been to Vancouver, Toronto and Montreal and I have a ton of Canadian buddies. (And I love ice hockey does that give me some special bonus point:heybaby: )

Looking forward to getting to know you guys.

Cheers


----------



## Mac C Mice

So here we go.

_> Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)_
Hi! I'm Johan and of course I'm male. I'm MAC-chanical  engineering graduate and just completed it.

_> Brief summary of some of your other interests_
I love my job, I love travel, I love music (mostly all genres). When came across to technology, I love Mac - the innovations and design seems they lead among others.

_> How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved_
I'm glad got PowerBook G4 as my first PC. It was five years ago (Dec 2003) when I bought it. It still in glorious helping me do my work, presentation, surfing, music and internet. 

_> How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?_
Currently, I owned a PowerBook G4 12" DVI 1GHz and iPod Classic Silver 80GB.

_> What are your favourite Mac programs?_
I'd rather to use Apple software than 3rd-party. But the most favorite app is iTunes b'cos I listened musics and watch movies alot. Also, Keynote for best presentation software and Adobe's for my graphic software.

_> What general area of this great country are you from?_
I live in far east of the globe - Malaysia. I love my home. Please PM me if you want knowing more about my home.


----------



## mc3251

Welcome Kuma and Johan. I hope that you enjoy our community.
Cheers,
michael


----------



## sawatzky

*New... but not new???*

I tried to sign up to ehMac, but found out that my username and email was already taken... so I reset the password, and now this account is all mine!!! So... how long have I been a member?


Oh BTW, I'm Daryl from Winnipeg.


----------



## mc3251

For years, and you've caused considerable trouble.


----------



## dtx

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
Male, I'm a retail manager for a electronics chain.
* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Guitar, xbox, linux, blackberry, general geek and music lover.
* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
New mac user, decided to stop fussing about with Ubuntu trying to make it look like OS X, and just get a Mac!
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
1 Macbook 2.0GHz, will be getting a Mini for my home theater (Plex!)
* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Firefox (waiting for Chrome for Mac), Adium.
* What general area of this great country are you from?
From Toronto, living in Calgary

 feel free to PM me if you're in Calgary, or just want to chat. I'm happy to help with tech questions or just chit chat.


----------



## lumpy cheeseman

ok i'll bite...

lets see...in order:

Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
I'm a male laborer, I grew up rebuilding my house with my dad, during which I learned about electricity, general construction, concrete, and more. My dad was also a computer tech, and I picked it up from him, eventually digging deeper into things where I ended teaching him stuff...kind of ironic as he taught at the local community college hahaha. I dropped out of high school due to lack of interest on behalf of my teachers (i actually failed 3 classes because I got ahead of everyone else and the teachers weren't willing to work with an advanced student). I did graduate though, I took what is known down here as the "tap-out test". It's a test you can take at age 17 or 18 to determine if you know the curriculum enough to recieve a diploma without actually finishing school I passed with flying colors. Kind of interesting actually....I took an 8 hour test in 2 spurts of 2 hours (I had to book out early each day to get to work lol). I later went to a trade school for electrician, a course I ended early because I couldn't find an apprenticeship anywhere within 25miles of where I lived. Couldn't afford to drive further, so I wasn't gonna continue paying for the class. During high school I garnered an interest in cars, after school I ran into a fella who became a friend and we know have a car club. Quite the interesting group, we build cars (occasionally), we write fiction, and we have fun.

Fast forward to today, I still write, I work for a guy in the woods working on cars when we can get them, and I still do computer work when people have money to pay.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
I enjoy bicycling, reading, building things, working on cars, playing games and surfing the web.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
I used some at school, which I don't have to say was boring...since they were all limited....(Btw, does anyone know what those HUGE imac looking ones were? i've not seen them online....but i'd like to get one to see what it can do. they had like 17 or 18 inch screens..were colored...and i think they ran os9). Since then I've come across a few beige variations sitting on curbs, I brought them home to play with. OS9 always bored me and I didnt have the internet so all they ever did for me was play Diablo and Starcraft.

Eventually I traded some car audio for a Powerbook Wallstreet and some other things. The powerbook had OSX on it, I forget the variation, but I brought it with me to a friends house and surfed the interwebs with with, and started finding software. I traded it and an athlon homebuilt tower that I cobbled together in trade for a g3 B&W, I scrapped up a pile of ram for it, and installed OSX and started learning more about the software available, and it was fun. I traded it for a different computer, a Dell. Moving forward...to this past Aug, I moved to PA here, starting working for the guy I work for now, who happens to be an avid Mac user. I started using his iBook G4 1.25ghz for a bit, and first paycheck, I blew 100 bucks on a 1ghz (first gen) eMac and another 20 for a stick of ram. 1ghz, 1gb, and rockin and rollin. I also got a couple of g3 iMacs (see my original posts from back in aug lol) from my boss, and i traded the whole shebang for my current Powerbook. Since Aug I've downloaded (opensource) and torrented (obviously not oss) prolly 20gb worth of software for osx (for those that hate me for torrenting, rest your minds, the only thing i had to torrent was ilife 06), and I love not being dependant on the BSOD anymore. After having used nothing but OSX since Aug, I finally fired up my Dell laptop last month (only because I had to get it ready to sell to a friend lol) and looking back at XP, the only thing I miss is Windows Explorer (sorry...but I hate finder with a passion), and the rest of XP looks like crap. Go Apple.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
I think starting from the first Mac I picked up off the curb (an apple IIe i think, one of those little 10 inch screens, in black and white, with a mouse) to now...I think I've had prolly 12 Mac's.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
The programs I use the most are Adium, Firefox, iTunes (only because of my ipod and the fact that winamp isnt available for OSX), World of Warcraft (I share an account with a friend, when he signs on I get back to work lol), Transmission, iLife 06 (specifically iwebs, and iphoto so i can load pics into iwebs), Cyberduck, and macjournal.

* What general area of this great country are you from?
the country below it 



long winded? yes.. but i'm bored...waiting for rust encapsulator to dry on some parts so i can reinstall them.


----------



## KC4

Hi, my name is Kim – 48, female.

I really like this ehMac site that I recently “discovered”…(yeah, like Christopher Columbus “discovering” North America when there were already all sorts of people living and thriving here) 

I have worked in over a dozen different disciplines for about 30 different companies, a couple of them being my own. This either demonstrates my wide (and presumably valuable?) experience, or my inability to hold a steady job. 

I am recovering Oil & Gas executive, not having “touched” it (other than as a consumer) for 6+ years. I’ve since become a watercolor artist, photographer, writer (mostly cook books) and general “creative person”. I’ve recently been expending an inordinate amount of time, energy and brain cells trying to get up to speed on MY FAVORITE* Adobe Creative Suite of products. 

Other than the above artistic pursuits, I enjoy cooking, traveling and eating – especially off the beaten path. I am also a regular, not always flattering, contributor on Urban Spoon and Chowhounds.

After many years of extreme trauma from PC exposure at work and home, I switched to a Mac Pro in 2008 (I’m a go big or go home type) and bought the resident teen a MacBook. Neither of us has looked back, except to laugh. Yeah, we have the iPods, iPhone and other Apple toys too. Macs rule, PC’s drool.

I am Canadian, but lived in Houston for the past 6 years, just recently having returned to Calgary. Oh, the fragrance of oil, gas & real money in the air….



*actually, not yet, I’m just hoping flattery will get me somewhere, anywhere…


----------



## EggWhite

Hi, my name is Jason.

I just got my first MacBook Pro today (Refurb 17inch). So far love it, but still getting used to it.

I got it to develop iPhone/Touch apps. So far I have two done and online.


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Kim and Eggwhite.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## MacGenius24

I've been here for like a year now, but, better late than never!


* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
My Name Is Darren (25) Male, Teacher,

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
I love children, And Macs! Music Is Something I need To live with.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
2004, my lovely mother bought me a iBook G3, And the rest is history. 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Let's See: Own; 17
Owned: 26 

iMacs, eMac, PowerMacs, iBooks, PowerBooks, Mac Mini

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Livetype, Final Cut Express HD, iWeb
* What general area of this great country are you from?

Born And Raised in Toronto, ON And Currently Reside in Brampton


----------



## jimwww

*Newer Mac - woohoo!*

Been a while - have not been on here since last September.. THought I would say hi again.

I finally upgraded and bought a Dual 2.0 G5 Powermac today/ Finally I can use motion in Final Cut Pro.. I could not use it on my older G4. Anyway.. I am just updating the software and installed FCP tonght as well. I have two projects to edit so I will be busy for the next while.


----------



## cannuck

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

Name is Ron, 35 and work in building supplies

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

I have 3 kids and a busy life with all 3 under 4!

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

I have been a PC power user all my life, built most my systems from scratch. I wanted to get a laptop last year and took the plunge into a MacBook Pro, since then I sold all my PC's and never looked back.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

15" 2.4 ghz MacBook Pro early 2008 that kicked the bucket
15" 2.53 ghz MacBook Pro Unibody
20" iMac aluminum

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

iPhoto, iMovie... like I said, I have 3 kids.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

Calgary, Alberta


----------



## Ottawaman

Hi Jimwww and cannuck


----------



## KC4

Welcome to ehMac Patrick - As you may have discovered already, there is a lot of fun and info to be had here!


And .....Welcome to Calgary when you get here! "Cow Town" is a lot of fun too!


----------



## Supreme Dirt

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
I'm Damien, 17, and I used Game Maker to make Windows Games. Then I got fed up with them crashing, and switched to Mac. Currently learning to program.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Making fun of Vista, mocking SongSmith, playing Pokemon, making Pokemon jokes in class, reading Shakespeare in funny accents, Messing with Garageband, getting frustrated with Band-in-a-Box, hacking games to make my own, eating, I could go on for hours.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
In school, I used to use the Apple II that the school had and play (learning) games back in jk and sk. I didn't really care much about the OS. To me, the Apple II and the Windows 3.1 computer at home weren't really different. I miss some of those old DOS games a little. I pretty much refused to use the Windows 95 computers at school, because I couldn't find things easily. And they were school computers. I thought that the BSoD had it in for me.
Well, 2004, Morgan got a Macintosh for free. One of the originals, without a mouse, and I took every opportunity to make fun of it. Later, he got a Powerbook 540c, with a defective screen, and I continued to mock Macs. Of course, this was OS 7, so you can't really blame me. Then I saw OS 9, on his iBook, and I got sucked in. I still would bash the iBook on occasion, but at this point I was bashing all computer systems equally. I would spend so long playing Doom II. Then Morgan upgraded to OSX and I could still play it. Then he tried to hack it. :/ He got his Powerbook, and now I have his iBook. Sure, it's a little slow, and I still don't have a proper graphics editor or a note-by-note midi editor, but it is still awesome.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
Own: 1
My iBook > My Toshiba. Hell, I'd take an Apple III over my Toshiba.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Garageband, Band-in-a-Box (kinda fun to see what it does with midis), Script Editor, iTunes (no more glitches! unlike on Windows.), Safari, a few others.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

TO-RON-TO! We have a giant toothpick in the middle of our city!


Seems like a rather laid-back forum. I'm thinking I'll be enjoying it here.


----------



## The G3 Man

Welcome my brotha!

Morgan


----------



## Chagwa

Hello there,

I've been lurking on ehMac for awhile but finally decided to join the fun! I've been a mac lover since my first bite at an Apple; a lightning fast 60 mhz powermac 6100 back in 1994. Since then, I spent probably way too much money on all things Apple and managed to convert more people than I can remember from the dark side!

My main interests are Heavy Metal, graphic design and photography. But I'm also somewhat of a comic and movie buff; Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Planet of The Apes, Batman, Spider-Man, Hellboy, Evil Dead, Spaghetti Westerns to name a few cuz' the list could go on and on... 

I've been doing graphic design exclusively on macs for over 15 years. These days I mostly use In Design, Photoshop, Aperture and of course iTunes is alway active in the background blasting some Metal. As you might have guessed, I've owned quite a few macs over the years...

Power Mac 6100/60
Power Mac G3 233 Minitower
Power Mac G3 350 Blue & White tower
Power Mac G4 400 Graphite tower
Power Mac G4 Cube 450 ( I gave the cube to my dad 3 years ago and he still uses it! :clap: )
Power Mac G4 Quicksilver 933
iMac G5 1.8 20

And I currently own...

Powerbook G3 Pismo 400
Powerbook G4 1.67 17
Mac Mini G4 1.25
Mac Mini Core 2 Duo 2.0
iMac Alu Core 2 Duo 2.8

I'm also an Apple TV user and am on my 4th ipod, currently using an Ipod Touch 16GB and also a 30GB 5th gen ipod for the car.

And I almost forgot to mention... 
I don't do windows.


----------



## KC4

Welcome Chagwa! 

There are lots of photography related threads here as well as a Photography Social Group if you are interested. 

"I don't do windows" :lmao:


----------



## Love/Hate

Hey guys. I'm Tom. I'm from Calgary, and am a student. I have an aluminum iMac, an aluminum MacBook, a craptacular iPhone.


----------



## 401402

*bc boy*

ron after 15 yrs firefighting in colorado-----------back in hometown vancouver
not up in agasssiz yet working my way there,soooooooon.!


----------



## KC4

Welcome to ehMac Tom and Ron! 

Don't miss checking out the Social Groups here - you may find one of interest!


----------



## winstonh

Hello All,

I am a student, just finished my BMus (I play Tuba) at WLU in Watrerloo, ON and will be starting my MMus in September at McGill in Montreal, QC. My dad bought me a dual g5 powermac near the end of highschool and it has been running strong ever since, might be looking soon to trade up for a macbook though. I'm into Logic and Reason etc... Looking forward to contributing and hopefully maybe meeting some other musicians.


----------



## tommysvr

I'm Tom, 21 year old student. I live in Sydney, Australia actually...but I used to live in Toronto. I'm studying Multimedia Design.

Currently in my house is a MacBook Pro, MacBook, Mac Mini, iMac, iPhone, Time Capsule, AirPort Express etc.

Other than that I like football, hockey etc and want to move back to Toronto as soon as I'm done school!


----------



## Chimpur

Hi I'm Andrew I live in Burlington with my Fiance and her brother sorta crashes on our couch.  Anyways I used to live in Rexdale (north western Toronto) untill I moved here in November. I went to school at Centennial for an Automotive technician pre apprenticeship course. I want to further my studies and become a full automotive technician through an apprenticeship. Its a tough industry to get into now that the Big 3 American companies are in trouble  

I started using Macs in kindergarten, but I only cam remember back to elementary school. So my earliest memory of using a Mac is playing kids pics on an old LC or something. Then i think my first memory of the internet would be in grade 3 or 4; whic would put that to 1995 or 96. The first computers that I would actually say that I liked and thought of as more than a machine was the imac. When our school got a bunch of iMacs in middle school I knew there was something special. 

I got my first mac in August of 06 for school. Its a Black Macbook. Then two years ago, my parents got a Mac Mini (btw they love it!). Lat year I bought a iBook G3 off ebay. i had fun upgrading it and maxing it out. Most recently I bought a Lime G3 iMac for $25 at a thrift store. I've maxed that one out too. I've also had a 5G 30GB iPod, 2G 4GB blue iPod Nano, 1G 16GB iPod Touch and various other little odds and ends.

Heres the specs of my Macs
Black Macbook Intel Core Duo 2GHz, 2GB ram, 320 GB HD 
Graphite iBook G3 "Clamshell" 466MHz, 576MB ram, 10GB HD
Lime iMac G4 400MHz 512MB ram, 80GB HD (used XLR8 upgrade board from original 333Mhz


----------



## fantastic

HEY HEY HEY!!!! Whats going on ladies and gentlemen? ahaha Well I am new to this forum, it seems like a great place to discuss anything from random life in my beautiful country Canada, to Mac related things. I am looking forward to many great years to come!

CHEERS! :clap:

P.S. I cant believe I actually breezed by this thread  Because I created a brand new "Introduce myself" thread tptptptp Ahh well life goes on I suppose


----------



## KC4

winstonh said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am a student, just finished my BMus (I play Tuba) at WLU in Watrerloo, ON and will be starting my MMus in September at McGill in Montreal, QC. My dad bought me a dual g5 powermac near the end of highschool and it has been running strong ever since, might be looking soon to trade up for a macbook though. I'm into Logic and Reason etc... Looking forward to contributing and hopefully maybe meeting some other musicians.


Welcome to ehMac winstonh - hope you enjoy your stay here.

Yes, there are a lo of musicians here - check out the Social Groups threads - There is one dedicated to musicians.


----------



## KC4

tommysvr said:


> I'm Tom, 21 year old student. I live in Sydney, Australia actually...but I used to live in Toronto. I'm studying Multimedia Design.
> 
> Currently in my house is a MacBook Pro, MacBook, Mac Mini, iMac, iPhone, Time Capsule, AirPort Express etc.
> 
> Other than that I like football, hockey etc and want to move back to Toronto as soon as I'm done school!


Welcome to ehMac Tom. There are a lot of students here and artists and sports fans ....lots in common!


----------



## KC4

basaltfire said:


> ron after 15 yrs firefighting in colorado-----------back in hometown vancouver
> not up in agasssiz yet working my way there,soooooooon.!


Hey Ron - welcome to ehMac land. There are lots of fiery discussions going on here - we could use a firefighter! 

Welcome back to Canada too!


----------



## KC4

fantastic said:


> HEY HEY HEY!!!! Whats going on ladies and gentlemen? ahaha Well I am new to this forum, it seems like a great place to discuss anything from random life in my beautiful country Canada, to Mac related things. I am looking forward to many great years to come!
> 
> CHEERS! :clap:
> 
> P.S. I cant believe I actually breezed by this thread  Because I created a brand new "Introduce myself" thread tptptptp Ahh well life goes on I suppose


Oh Hello fantastic....haven't I seen you somewhere else before?


----------



## sharonmac09

KC4 said:


> Oh Hello fantastic....haven't I seen you somewhere else before?


Kool and the Gang (popular band in the 70s)

View attachment 8980


----------



## fantastic

sharonmac09 said:


> Kool and the Gang (popular band in the 70s)
> 
> View attachment 8980


LOL! Sometimes when I first answer the telephone, if it happens to be one of my friends, or if I am conversing with a professor trying to solve a problem that I just can't seem to figure out on my own, the "Hey hey hey, What ya got to say" never fails to either make someone laugh or smile  I love it!



KC4 said:


> Oh Hello fantastic....haven't I seen you somewhere else before?


Yes I do believe you did 

winstonh, Tom, and Ron... Welcome to ehMac!!!!


----------



## Happy Snowman

Hi, folks! I'm from Faroe Islands, have never been to Canada, but hope my uncle, who lives there, will give me accomodation this summer


----------



## Ottawaman

Between Iceland and Norway?

Welcome Happy Snowman.


----------



## Happy Snowman

Ottawaman said:


> Between Iceland and Norway?


it can be said so 


Ottawaman said:


> Welcome Happy Snowman.


Thank you!


----------



## dofer49

I'm not sure why I am here but here goes....

I'm a male student just about to finish high school (and by about, I mean a 1 year victory lap) with not much to his name. Trying to scrimp up some money for the ol' university. 

Well I do enjoy a good discussion on politics/current events, enough that I could hold my own in a debate . I'm also interested in foreign languages - learning Japanese and potentially Mandarin to prepare prematurely for university, where I will officially go for said languages with a possible career in the foreign service, politics or teaching oversea. I also like fiddling around with music programs such as Reason 4, Ableton Live, and Logic. I hope there are others that like to make music here, I'm quite the beginner!

How did I get involved with Macs? Whelp, here's the dangerous part for me. Right now, I'm in between PCs and Macs and am trying to decide. Sadly, the points about price for macs are a bit true for a starving student such as myself (besides, I gotta wait 30 days to go on the classified forums. Anyone selling right now  (I hope that doesn't get me a ban). I've never owned a mac, would love to sometime.

Like I said earlier, I like the Logic program. The demo videos made me drool. If I get a mac, first other thing I'd get would be that!

I'm currently chilling in southern Ontario, nothing special. Close enough to big cities to see what's new in Macland, but rural enough to have a little peace and quiet.

Well that's me, I hope to make lotz an lotz of fwends.


----------



## KC4

Irashaimase ehMac dofer49-san!

There is an interesting and current Thread in this Everythiing Else forum entitled "Why Mac?"...that you may be interested to read, if you haven't already. 

There also is a musician's social group here for al levels of musicians and musician wannabes.

Good luck with finishing up school.

P.S. I believe you can review and respond to an ehMac classified ad before 30 days - you just cannot post an advertisement.


----------



## kamikazi

hey there, just joined EhMAC

have been a PC all my life , 18 years old, the sex appeal is what drew me in. Going to Waterloo next year, woot woot ! living in residence and going into chem. Engineering.


----------



## Mike022465

*Hi*

Hi my name's Bob and I drink a lot... oops, wrong card


----------



## RiceBoy

Greetings to everybody! My name is James, new to these forums, but not new to online forums in general, nor new to Macs. I've actually been lurking on here for quite a while now, and finally decided to register.

I have been using Macs for well over a decade at my job, so I'm certainly no stranger to them. But it wasn't until a little over 2 years ago that I finally made the switch personally. Vista is what finally drove me over the deep end. Since I made the switch, I have had several friends also switch (some of whom I NEVER thought would ever do it). Our entire family has also switched over to MacBooks or MacBook Pros. There's just a lone HP sitting in the basement being used as a file and print server. But I even want to get rid of that and replace it with a NAS, so I don't have to keep downloading security updates or reinstalling the OS every 6 months because it just decides to stop working for no good reason.

Even though I've been a Mac user since, well, forever, I still hope to learn more here, and help out others whenever I can. It's nice to have a dedicated Canadian-based Mac forum!


----------



## Jiver

*Just Registered*

Hello,

I just registered to Canada's Mac, iPod, iPhone and Apple TV Community!!

I am new to the world of Mac! I recently purchased a 15" MacBookPro for my GF, as her Birthday and Christmas gift!. I also purchased a 24" iMac for myself. My GF is a Musician and Bowen Therapist and uses her Mac constantly. She uses Logic Express, iWeb to produce her website and Pages for her invoices. She also migrated from PC. I use my iMac, Pages, iTunes, Logic Express, for invoices, music, and email distribution to my students. 

My favourite pastime is radio control helicopters, planes, cars, and trucks; I was referred to Canada's Mac, iPod, iPhone and Apple TV Community! by one of the members on an RC forum. 

The transition from PC to Mac takes time. I noticed there are things that can be done on a PC that I need to find out how to do on my iMac!

Anyway, thanks for reading and I am happy to be part of this site...

Thanks,

Gordon


----------



## bryanc

Jiver said:


> I noticed there are things that can be done on a PC that I need to find out how to do on my iMac!


Be sure to post any problems like this on the troubleshooting forum. I've never found anything that could be done on a PC that couldn't be done on a Mac (usually much more easily).

Welcome to EhMac!

Cheers


----------



## Mr. CoBalt

Greetings folks! I suppose I should have posted here first but I stumbled across the "what colour is your car" thread first and couldn't resist 

In any case, I'm a long-time Mac user with a house full of the signs of the obsession. I'm sure you all know the type: a PMG4 stuffed behind a door, a PB520c hanging out on top of a LaserWriter 4/600 with a QuickTake 150 on top of that, the sad Newton 2100 huddled for warmth beside the Quadra 610, 3G iPod, and original iPhone... I could go on 

In any case, I'm not sure why it took me so long to join up here as I've been lurking off and on for a while, checking out the classifieds, etc. Now that I'm here I hope I can provide a contribution to the community


----------



## okibi

Hey all,

I recently purchased a 13" Macbook Pro for audio and film production after using Macs in studio environments for years. I'm still getting over how easy it is to run Ableton Live, an audio interface, and a slew of MIDI controllers in a live setting now (while running Serato Scratch Live simultaneously). With even my most streamlined PC laptop I still had to tweak latencies and mess with ASIO drivers constantly. Now it's just plug and play. Looking forward to seeing how audio software adapts to the new features in Snow Leopard.

Cheers,

Okibi / http://www.unionsoundsystem.com


----------



## KC4

Welcome Mr. Colbalt and Okibi!

Hope you enjoy your time here at ehMac....lots to see, do and learn here.

Oh and welcome to the new server too! 
Woot!


----------



## Guest

Aga, my old account used to be Akhan! welcome ME back guys


----------



## tdlfoto

*New to MAC*

For my entire computing life (I'm 31 now) I've been on PC's and to be fair I've been generally satisfied. I always dealt with the issues surrounding tricky driver updates, wonky software installs (and worse, uninstalls), and that thing I never really understood - the registry. I'm a photographer with, at best, mid-level tech know-how. I'm interested in photographs, not becoming an IT trouble-shooter or whiz. I just want it to work...ya know? So, when I was recently looking to find a small form laptop that I could travel with someone pointed me to the MacBook. Up until then I had been, habitually I suppose, looking into PC notebooks but once I went into the Apple Store at Yorkdale that I used to walk by everyday, I was almost immediately sold...that damn MBP is gorgeous AND functions so swiftly! Not one to make impulse buys I went home and did some research, coming to the conclusion that I would go Mac, and that for my initial foray I would get a refurb MB unibody 13"/2.4hz/2GB Ram/250GB/backlit!!!! I've had it for about 3 weeks and I'M IN LOVE! In fact I'm thinking about making it my main rig (but I'll save that for another thread). Transition hasn't been nearly as difficult as I thought but of course there are some things I'm still fumbling through. I'm not one to be a fan-boy or anything, but I have to say I can see now why Mac has such a hardcore following. 

I'd like to say thanks to the many helpful forum contributors ...I spent many hours lurking here during my research phase and I'll surely spend many more gaining (and hopefully one day, sharing) insight into the world of Mac.

Cheers, Tony


----------



## mc3251

Welcome. My story is not unlike yours, although longer because I'm older. I built PCs and generally had success, at least on the machines that I could control.
I switched about three years ago, and I have NEVER been sorry for one moment. I have a 24" iMac in my upstairs office, and I use an 15" MBP (pre unibody) for my main machine. I am also totally in love....beautiful, fast, well built machines.

While the sparks sometimes fly, for the most part this is a very friendly and helpful community. I hope you find it useful.


----------



## mobitek

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
>> I'm a male  I'm a student and I own my own computer repair company.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
>> Computers, radio and television production and broadcasting

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
>> They run my favourite program: Final Cut Pro!

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
>> I currently manage 3 macs. iMacs I must add.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
>> Final Cut Pro, Motion, Live Type, Adobe Suite, creative programs, etc.

* What general area of this great country are you from?
>> P. Dot, Ontario


----------



## mc3251

Welcome, and enjoy!


----------



## YCO

Hi, I'm Nick from the Lower Mainland B.C. I'm 13, and have a Mac Mini. I don't know exactly all the stats, (I got it from my dad who got it from work) but I upgraded to 1Gb of Ram and I run Tiger. I'm hoping to upgrade my OS soon. I'm a dude, and I am a hue fan of the Arrogant Worms, and my iTunes and iPod shuffle (latest gen, 4 days old) are both full of there songs. Well, not full, but full by my standards :lmao:


EDIT: Oh, looks like I forgot to explain what YCO stands for! I am Your Canadian Overlord


----------



## mc3251

Welcome to ehMac. Lots of folks here to help you learn about your Mac.


----------



## Edagger

I don't have a mac as of yet, but my desktop is on the outs and I'm seriously looking into a switch!


----------



## KC4

Welcome to EhMac Edagger,

Good luck with getting your desktop repaired or replaced. A new Mac is a fine choice if you decide on a switch.


----------



## TheEvilDonut

Good day all.

I am 38 yo and up to last May I had been a MS OS user ever since the days of DOS 3.3. Last May I decided to get myself a new laptop and let my wife use our desktop PC. I did a lot of shopping and had my heart set on a Sony Vaio. I had the money all ready and went to get it on a beautiful Saturday morning.

However in order to get to the Sony Store I had to walk in front of the APPLE Store. 

I thought to myself "eh! I'll just go in and take a look." I was immediately approached by a specialist who asked me if she could be of help. We chatted about my computing needs and she told me that the Macbook Pro 15" would probably be good for me. But I didn't have the budget that week for a MBP so I took a "Personal Shopping" appointment for the following week.

I went there the next Saturday and lemme tell you. BEST SHOPPING EXPERIENCE EVER. The person who was assigned to me took the time to answer every single question I had and explained me tons of stuff about Mac OSX and more specifically stuff of interest for people switching from Windows.

So an hour later Bob's your uncle, here I was walking out of the store with a Macbook Pro under my arm. And my friends I must say that this is without a doubt the best computer AND OS and I have ever used. EVER!

I am thrilled to have found a CANADIAN Mac community and look forward to making friends here!


----------



## KC4

Hello Evil Donut!

Welcome to EhMac. I typically enjoy my shopping experiences with Apple too. I think they have most mainstream retail service places, especially electronics, beat. 

Hope you enjoy your new MBP. Lots to learn right here at ehMac. 

See you around Evil D....saaay, are you the nutty, sprinkled, powdered sugar or just plain type? Your avatar pic looks kinda glazed over .


----------



## PurpleConeFlower

*Might be able to take it off your hands.*

I thought I still need a working PC for some client work once in awhile. Sophisticated formatting in Excel & Word seemed easier on (a virus free) PC than on a Mac (although it was the reverse until Microsoft bought Windows 95 from Apple). I have two old PCs that need work and I'm tired of configuring PCs - such an unrewarding time consuming occupation, however since I've started using my Mac Mini I've never even bothered to turn on either of my PCs and I've found all the format tools needed to make my documents as sophisticated as they need to be. The only thing I seem to be missing now is a good accounting program for Mac since Ms took over Quicken and eliminated the Mac version.


----------



## mc3251

Take a little time to learn what's new and you will spend a very long time humming and smiling.
I switched two years ago and I am a lovesick puppy.
Welcome to ehMac


----------



## PurpleConeFlower

*Posting Vanished*



mc3251 said:


> Take a little time to learn what's new and you will spend a very long time humming and smiling.
> I switched two years ago and I am a lovesick puppy.
> Welcome to ehMac


to mc3251: Yesterday I posted my intro but it doesn't seem to have shown up? Also I posted some other replies on a thread I'm participating in and they didn't show up either. Does this happen often?


Hmmm this one seems to have made it (but the ones yesterday did too at the time).


----------



## mc3251

That is weird about postings not showing up.
I'd suggest that you pm our mayor, username ehMax-he is our sysadmin as well I believe.


----------



## Isyla

Hey There

I just want to say hello and that from what I have seen so far from this community, I know I will enjoy my stay.

My first Mac is a Mac Mini =) And a hello to Norm for his thoughtful giving.


----------



## mc3251

Isyla said:


> Hey There
> 
> I just want to say hello and that from what I have seen so far from this community, I know I will enjoy my stay.
> 
> My first Mac is a Mac Mini =) And a hello to Norm for his thoughtful giving.


welcome to ehMac. I have learned much here.


----------



## RC51Pilot

Hi, my name's Russ, I'm 39, but I'll be 18 'til I die.

I race motorcycles, ride them on the street, fix them, wash them, and pretty much eat, breathe, and sleep them as well.

I've been a software developer for about 15 years - mostly J2EE stuff since '96 but most recently started iPhone development. Unfortunately I work in a Windows shop, but at least my target deployment platform is Unix (AIX to be exact). I've been a Mac guy since 2004 and haven't looked back - I'm indoctrinating my children now while I have the ability to force my way of thinking on them 

I have a beautiful wife of 13 years (length of marriage, not her age) and 2 beautiful daughters, 7 and 10.

Did I mention I like motorcycles? I do. And pretty much anything else that goes fast, burns fossil fuel and makes a lot of noise.

I could care less about politics although I am somewhat right of centre. I care even less about religion, however, I do have faith.

So, what about you? What's your damage?


----------



## mens03bike

.., i am new here just like i am new in biking community.. i haven't actually tried mountain biking... only those road trail... but I am wanting to try in future days... hoping to have friends here that can get along with me... wave... janice here... helow everyone...


----------



## mc3251

Welcome Janice. Enjoy your time here-it's a good community.


----------



## jajajam

*i am new here*

Hey guys, so I'm obviously new to this forum, but I need an introduction so here we go.
I've had Diablo 2 for about 5 years, I've played it on and off, been obsessed and sick of it, but always play it again sometime or another. I'm not really looking for a "fresh start" since I still have loads of junk on all my old accounts. You never know though, I might start on US West sometime.

I know I'll be razzed for this but I played World of Warcraft for a while, but now Blizzard is making it so easy and overpowered it's laughable. Almost like Diablo 2 Battle.Net hackers.

So Diablo 2 it is for now. I know it gets really repatative and tedious and can be really overpowered, but hey, who doesn't like a challenge?

I love rock, metal, or alternative music. A Day to Remember, Chevelle, Rise Against, Alexisonfire, Anberlin, just to name a few. Hockey and soccer are life, and I play them avidly. As I remember from Diablo 2, hammerdins are pretty easy to play along with a Sorceress or Fishy Necromancer. However I am all for mellee stuff, and really enjoy Smiters (my favourite of all time) but I have never had a real, full on Barbarian or such. I plan on making a few

So, there's my long introduction of a new-old Diablo 2 Blizzard fan. Take care
__________________
La mutuelle familiale de France | 
Devis mutuelle familiale des cheminots fr |


----------



## iCider

*Norm Newguy*

Hello All:

Just redirected to this thread so I thought I would say Hi ,,,

58 years young, married, 3 children,8 grandchildren.
( if I would have known grand-kids were this much fun, I would of had them first.)

Retired after working for The Queen for 30 yrs.

Professional Photographer, Electronics Technologist, Security & Video Specialist, Radio & RF Technical training facilitator for various Colleges, Love Smoking Meats, ( 2 smokers on site ), NASCAR Gypsy 

My first Apple was an Apple II+, which I still have, (no I don't still use it, I am not that far behind the rest of the computer world ,,lol ) Both of my son's have recent iMacs, I here Santa is bringing me a MBP for being good all year. 

Complete home automation over my LAN with a PC and web server control, but I am a Linux guy, love open systems.

Located in the centre of the universe Gorilla Ont,,,, hahaha

Well that's me hope I can be a valuable contributing member to ehMac ,,


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings to ehMacLand, iCider. I started with an Apple IIe after seeing an Apple II+ in action back in 1983.


----------



## iCider

Ya they were a great machine in there time, use to kick butt playing Sargon chess against Rat Shack & Commodore machines on cold winter nights in Pickle Lake ,,, :lmao:


----------



## SINC

Welcome to ehMac iCider. 65 year old here, two grandchildren, and yep, we shoulda had 'em first.

Been running Macs since 1985. Enjoy yourself. Lots of great folks here.


----------



## Dr.G.

iCider said:


> Ya they were a great machine in there time, use to kick butt playing Sargon chess against Rat Shack & Commodore machines on cold winter nights in Pickle Lake ,,, :lmao:


Sargon chess!! That brings back fond memories.


----------



## mc3251

Welcome to Fun Central!!


----------



## KC4

Hey Welcome to EhMac - jajajam... Lots of gamers around here...what kind of Mac do you use, if any?


----------



## Ottawaman

Greetings iCider.

Pickle Lake eh?

Been there too,

Welcome.


----------



## canada eh

*Hello*

Hey my name is Canada eh I live just outside Barrie Ontario. I have a MBP 13'' with snow leopard the base model and love it. a few days ago I decided to hack my Dell mini 10v to a "hackintosh" and it works great, now I can have a mac at school. 

I am a high school student in grade 10, I like to mess around with my Macs, install new software etc. I own a copy of iWork 09' which is a good piece of software but if i can find a use for some of the applications iLife is awesome. I also like to play video games on my Xbox 360 and PSP and on my bootcamp partition (sadly i have to have some windows on my computer)

And thats my intro!


----------



## premiumdrummer

Hey I`m premiumdummer,
I`m from Newfoundland, and I obviously play drums haha (premium is not suppose to be skill, I play a peal masters premium kit). I am a first year university student, hopefully applying for the RCMP in a few years. 

I have a old macbook which i kept for no reason really, and have a macbook pro. I hook my macbook pro to my 50`Sharp aquos TV and use a wireless keyboard and wireless mouse (old version). I also have an Iphone 3GS 32GB. 

Before anyone says I`m spoiled I payed for all my stuff myself by working, and not by my parents, which i am pretty proud of. I like to record music so that why I upgraded for more ram (i did it myself and it`s probably more then i need).

My family (besides my brother) are pretty into mac as well. My house has an imac, my dad has a MBP plus 3 IMACs (one at his office, one at each house) and my step mom and step sister both have macbooks.


----------



## mc3251

Welcome to ehMac. You'll find lots of help and friendliness here-spiced with a little crankiness from time to time.


----------



## Fac1

Hello, my name is Dan and I've been using Macs for 5.5 years now starting with my G4 iBook. It wasn't until this past month that it started acting up (HDD starting to go), but it has definitely served me well for its time, even if it's sluggish by today's standards. I'd consider it a great investment as I've never had a PC last me nearly that long, nor an mp3 player last as long as my 6+ year old 3G iPod. Great build quality and longevity for certain.

In addition to those are my 20" C2D iMac, which is my main system along with my 16GB 1G iPod Touch. I only just recently started using the paid games from the Apps Store and boy are they addictive. On the hunt for a pre-owned 15" unibody MBP, perhaps I'll buy it from a forum member in the classifieds if the right offer comes along.

Cheers.


----------



## Triceratops

Hi everyone,
I am Triceratops, currently living in Oakville, ON with my little family.
I started on Apple //e few years ago (64k RAM, 2 Disk][ 5"1/4, CP/M card!)
Since, I owned a Mac IIsi, iMac G3 RevA and now a PowerMac G5 2.0GHz.

You can alos find me on MacBidouille.com - Bidouille hardware sur Mac - News (en français).


----------



## J-Fry

*Greetings*

Alright, I'll come out as a Mac user here. I'm in this great some-what-rectangular province in the Western part of the country. Been using Macs all day every day since 1995 (and even began on IIc, IIe and clones back in the day (Apollo anyone?). 

I'm an audio engineer by trade these days and, as such, use Macs and Pro Tools.

In my spare time I while away the hours on my Macbook Pro Intel Duo 2.4.

But I must admit I'm very much a USER (possibly due to the fact that the Macs are so damned easy to get along with...most days) and not a tech. And so here I am.

Everything was going along just fine and then......

Pro Tools wouldn't boot, so I began to search for reasons why. I got tech support answers saying things like "reinstall OS" which didn't sit well with me. However, it was getting near time since I've had virtually no (aside from an odd flashing LCD screen a few times) problems with the MacBook Pro in 2.5 years of running 10.4

So then I decided to reinstall the software (Pro Tools) but before that decided to make sure my OS updates were all up to date. This was the beginning of the problem...

SMC update failed (1.3? 1.5? can't recall now) and as a result, well, fans were running at full power and my battery was no longer seen as being connected. Then an EFI update which also failed. Figured now was the time to go to 10.5/Leopard and start from scratch.

That still didn't help matters so I kind of thought it was hardware. And, after two days in the shop, it was. New logic board.

Now that I'm on Leopard; wanting to get back to fun and happiness and try to get Boot Camp with XP, as well as Leopard and Tiger OS (I like to change OS's gradually, haha).

Good to meet y'all and Happy Holidays.

J-Fry.

p.s. MacBook Pro 2.4 duo, 2GB RAM, GeForce 8600M, also iPhone 2G and iPod video 80GB. And AAPL shares... hah.


----------



## KC4

Welcome to ehMac Dan/Fac1, Triceratops (must be into Dinos huh?) and J-Fry!

Lots of good people and good information here at ehMac.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## GuizDP

Hi! 
my name is GuiZ and I make iPhone videos using only my iPhone as a musical instrument!

here's my work:

Pork and Beans, Weezer 7 iPhones
YouTube - iPhone musician Pork and Beans -Weezer, by GuizDP

Apple Ad Spoof iPhone, 5 iPhones instruments
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zkeR...eature=channel

Twist and Shout, Beatles 4 iPhones
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Da6Yk...eature=channel

Perfect timing this morning, Orba Squara
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HKOOx...eature=channel

It's very important as youtuber to get subscribers, rating and comments on every video we make! Thank you for helping me and all the other musicians that will post in this thread!

Thank you for watching and commenting my videos on YouTube!

-GuizDP
YouTube - guizdp's Channel
www.guiz.ca --- Welcome to Guiz website!


----------



## pbelanger

Paul from Ottawa, been using Macs since my trusty Classic II (still in a closet somewhere -- wonder if it boots?)

I'm a computer engineer working for the guvmint. That's about it, really.


----------



## Davidb

David from edmonton alberta, hiya!


----------



## taylorkim

First time caller. Long time lurker. I'm in the Internet Marketing, eCommerce, Social Media Strategy biz. I hesitate to call myself an expert. I prefer counselor or tour guide. My big seller these days is a Web 2.0 and Social Media workshop.

Mac enthusiast since late 80s when I was forced to use an Apple Lisa at work. What is this thing? Been around the Internet since the day Al Gore invented it. Lots of collaborative community and portal development and rollout.

We own 6 Macs in my household. I use a 2.53 MBP as my everyday machine.

Looking forward to arguing er, discussing all things Mac.


----------



## Labi

I'm a newb. Hello all.

Just wanted to say Hi and looks like a fun forum from the little bit of reading ive done!


----------



## Stojko

I'm Stojko, from St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador. I don't have anything overly exciting or interesting to say about myself, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> I'm Stojko, from St. John's, Newfoundland and Labrador. I don't have anything overly exciting or interesting to say about myself, so I'll leave it at that.


Stojko, the fact that we have someone else from St.John's here in ehMacLand is both "exciting and interesting", since there are only three of us .......... and now four of us, from St.John's. Welcome, mon ami.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> Stojko, the fact that we have someone else from St.John's here in ehMacLand is both "exciting and interesting", since there are only three of us .......... and now four of us, from St.John's. Welcome, mon ami.


Four from St. John's? I didn't even think there were that many people from Newfoundland on the internet.


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Four from St. John's? I didn't even think there were that many people from Newfoundland on the internet.


Well, the Internet ends here ............ at least for North America. 

The End of the Internet


----------



## SnowX

Hi there, just found this place, glad to see a Canadian mac forum. I'm a male, 30 years old from Ottawa.

I've been using Macs from a very young age (Parents bought a Mac Classic as a 1st computer). I've worked with Performas, PowerMacs and clamshells during the 90s and have owned a Strawberry iMac, iBook G4, still have a G4 MDD sitting in the closet and currently using a 2.0GHz MacMini and a white MacBook for the wife.

I'm a Graphic Designer, mostly using the Adobe Suite, and a daily macrumors.com reader.

I think my next project's going to be building a Home theater using a Mac Mini as my media centre. Looking forward to all the info I can gather on this site!


----------



## KC4

Welcome to ehMac SnowX. 
There is a lot of info and many helpful types here.


----------



## mcuser

Hello ehMac


----------



## SINC

Howdy mcuser and welcome to ehMac. What part of the country are you from?


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> Well, the Internet ends here ............ at least for North America.
> 
> The End of the Internet


Haha, interesting


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Haha, interesting


But true ............. When we go out to Cape Spear and look eastward, the rest of North America is behind us.


----------



## Stojko

Dr.G. said:


> But true ............. When we go out to Cape Spear and look eastward, the rest of North America is behind us.


Yes, I'm quite aware of that


----------



## Dr.G.

Stojko said:


> Yes, I'm quite aware of that


Most Canadians are not aware of this ............. and some don't even know that we are part of Canada.  Such is Life.

Good to have someone else from NL here in ehMacLand.


----------



## josiahwiebe

Greetings,

I'm Josiah from Southern Manitoba. 
I have an iPhone 2G from the states which I've enjoyed going through many processes of unlocking / etc as the software is updated.
I'm a male who is currently working for an AASP in a rural "city."
I have a MacBook (13-inch white, Santa Rosa) which I purchased at Macworld 2007 (my first Macworld ever, and am I ever glad I went).
I've used Macs all of my life, but the MacBook is the first one I have ever personally owned.


----------



## SINC

Hi Josiah and welcome to ehMac. Nice to see a member from the home of Triple E!


----------



## Stojko

Welcome to ehMac, Josiah!


----------



## Mac_100x

Hi! I am new here too! and I am a very big Mac fanatic! I can't wait to meet all of you! I am sure I will have a great time at this forum!


----------



## Dr.G.

Greetings, Mac 100x, and welcome to ehMacLand.


----------



## alelles

HELLO ONE & ALL!

I'm alelles- a student from Toronto.
I attend that-university-in-Toronto.
Aside from my Macbook (5,1) I own an iPod mini waay back from the Jurassic period, it seems. I haven't bothered to upgrade that yet (hehe...)

I enjoy long days at the library, Indian food, naps on rainy days, wiki-ing arbitrary things to expand the 'useless knowledge' section of my brain, and browsing random blogs (so if you've got a good one, be sure to inform me so I can take a look!) 

I'm excited to be a part of the ehMac community. This forum seems to be very informative and accommodating. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mac_100x

Welcome alelles, Yes indeed this forum is one of the best I have ever seen! I hope you have a great time here and I know I will!


----------



## ged

Haven't been to the site much in the past few months. My wife was undergoing chemotherapy for ovarian cancer when on 5 Feb she had a stroke which knocked out her left side. I have been spending each day with her at the hospital because home is where she is whether hospital or apartment. She is making a slow recovery and is gaining use in her left arm but still nothing in her leg. Her chemo was discontinued because her blood counts were too low and a CT scan showed there was no shrinkage of the tumors in her abdomen but they were not on any vital organ. We try not to think about the cancer but concentrate on recovery from the stroke. We have been married nearly 52 years.


----------



## KC4

Hi ged,
Glad you had a moment to stop in. Sounds like you've been very busy.

I hope your wife recovers soon. Drop by the Shangri-la clubhouse thread whenever you want.


----------



## ehlive

Rob from victoria ! own way to much apple stuff


----------



## SINC

Hi Rob and welcome to ehMac! By the way, one can never have enough Apple stuff around here.


----------



## macmini2010

Getting back into Mac's dusted off my old G4, bought a Mac Mini, returning from the dark side*. My LC III and my SE/30 still boot up fine  

*Going with a mixed use household, Mac's for daily, Windows for Work, Gaming, HTPC and Server.

Now if they add HDMI to the Mac Mini in a year or two I may become an almost fully Mac household.


----------



## Lagerstatten

Working with ACAD (Alberta College of Art and Design) in Calgary. Love Mac's and now I'm surrounded by all generations. Earliest is the bondi iMac's. Love taking them all apart and putting them back together again. Great hands on experience.


----------



## KC4

Welcome to ehMac Lagerstatten! I hope you will enjoy your time spent here. 

Lots of Macs at ACAD. I am currently a student there.


----------



## 401402

*ron here*

still in Vancouver


----------



## absinthe

Woodworker/teacher
Celebrating 10 years as a Mac convert
I bought my first Mac from a ehMac member in 2004 (shared my girlfriend's prior to that time)
I'm now a multiple Mac owner and I have handed off my old ones to friends to get them on the team.
I don't spend too much time posting, but I like to cruise the threads for resource and troubleshooting.
Presently trying to escape from T.O.
Thought I'd drop in to say hi...


----------



## Wil

I was running a Google search on details of Canadian availability of the iPhone 4G and happened across this site.

I live in North Vancouver. I moved to B.C. in 1996 from Brampton, ON.
I have a MacBook Pro, G4 desktop (2nd-hand), a G3 (second-hand paper weight) and an iPod Video. My first Apple was an Apple ][+ clone. I soldered every part onto the motherboard.


----------



## KC4

Welcome to ehMac Wil - 
North Vancouver is awesome!


----------



## Wil

KC4 said:


> Welcome to ehMac Wil -
> North Vancouver is awesome!


The view is great here. I can see a city that made the playoffs.


----------



## antic

*Just drop by to say hi!*

Just checking in. These forums are a great resource for all things Apple and anything else we might have on our minds! Thanks for running a great site.


----------



## Thundaboom

I'll just go down that list 

* Male, Student
* I work on Flash Games in actionscript 2.0 and love it
* My family used to own many PC's but I just didn't like them at all so I saved up for a mac basically.
* 1, My macbook 13"
* Flash CS4
* Quebec


----------



## phcalama

*Salute*

Hello everyone!

Paul here. I'm a professor at a Canadian University in Ontario. My main hobbies and interests are photography and cooking.

I've been using a Mac since the introduction of the first Macintosh in 1984 and since then have owned almost every computer (other than the Lisa, the Macintosh Portable, and the Newton) that Apple has sold. I presently own various iPods, an iPad, a Mac Mini, two MacBook Pros, two Macbooks, two iMacs, and a Mac Pro).

There are many software programs that I use on a daily basis which are outstanding and one of my favourites is OminGraffle. Another piece of software that is invaluable to me is SpamSieve.

Time to get back to work - Cheers.


----------



## Jarichonas

Hello, i'm new here 
__________________
read more
levitra


----------



## avolve

Just moved back to Canada. Have not been on the site since ~2008 — http://www.ehmac.ca/everything-else...ourself-ehmac-ca-community-23.html#post623997

I am/was a regular on the Mactalk AU forums...


----------



## IVnktr

*Former lurker now a member*

Hello all,

I'm in Brampton, Ontario - north west of the center of the universe.

I started using Macs back in the '80s, just after electricity was invented and never stopped.

I make my living using AutoCAD on a PC so everywhere else I want to use computers that I can enjoy.

Macs.

I've lurked around here long enough that I know this is an intellegent, civil site.


----------



## Wil

Welcome. I'm quite new here, myself. I grew-up in Brampton and moved to B.C. 14 years ago. My friends and I had Apple ][ computers back in the 80s.


----------



## IVnktr

I had an Apple ][ as well then I won one of the original Macs and I never looked back.

Originally I'm from Toronto, I moved to Brampton in 1987 because I got a job up here and didn't want to commute in a '72 Valiant.


----------



## iSteve

Hi everyone!
Well technically have been on here since 2005, and lurked here and there over the years, but recently upgrading has got me back into tried and true resources and thought good time to say 'hi'!

** Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)*
I'm Steve, graphic/web designer/multimedia artist.
*
* Brief summary of some of your other interests*
Love working with all things creative like photography, music, video and have tried a hand in drawing, sculpture building, painting and more in between.

** How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.*
First introduced to the Mac II series and early PowerMacs when taking Graphic Design and was blown away with all the amazing new things I could learn and do with Photoshop 3, Illustrator and Quark Xpress - from the first day, never looked back!

*
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?*
Previously owned:
Performa 5200 
Motorola StarMax 3000 desktop clone
PowerMac beige G3 tower
PowerMac beige G3 desktop
PowerMac 7200

Currently own (but not in use):
PowerMac 7500 
Mac Color Classic
PowerBook Pismo G3/500
PowerMac Blue & White G3 Tower
PowerMac G4 Sawtooth Graphite (former graphics workstation)
PowerMac G5 Quad Tower (last graphics workstation)

Currently own & in use:
MacBook Pro 17" i7 (June 2010)
MacBook Pro 13" (March 2010)
Apple Cinema Display 23" DVI (5 years and still going strong!)

Lots of Macs! And take it step further, you can also add to the list:
Newton 120
Newton 2000 (upgraded to 2100 board)
eMate 300
(kept more as collector items now)

** What are your favourite Mac programs?*
Aperture, Final Cut Express & Logic Pro. Adobe Design Premium suite. Other faves - 1Password, BBEdit & Transmit for ftp.

** What general area of this great country are you from? *
Toronto.

Looking forward to checking out the boards and getting to know you all better!
Cheers-


----------



## Memento Mori

Hello all! I've lurked on the boards for a while (usually when looking up Mac help/advice) and finally decided to register today =P Better late than never, no?

I am an anime & videogame geek, and am finally taking the steps to get back into web page design after about... 10 years away from it. it's something I really enjoyed doing and would love to get back into (especially considering so many friends and family want their own pages).

I got into Macs after my PC died for the 100th time. When I was out shopping for a new computer with an ex-gf I decided to walk into the local Apple Store out of curiosity and walked out with my 24" iMac. You could say it was love at first sight =P Since then I haven't owned a Windows machine (still toy with Linux from time to time) and love it!

Right now I still own, and love, my iMac and in March picked up a 17" Macbook Pro to replace my old Dell laptop.


----------



## Jest

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
Jeff, 21 years old. Studying Software Engineering. May go into either web development and design or game programming.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
You mean besides computers?

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
Want a MacBook Pro because the power for the size of the 13". Also want to develop for iOS.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
Currently, none.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Coda looks cool. Can't wait to try it.

* What general area of this great country are you from?
Golden Horseshoe.


----------



## janetredex

*Hello Everyone,*

Hi I'm Janet Reed, and I'm pleased to be part of this community from now. I have to say that this forum is full of priceless info. i hope to learn from and contribute to this forum.


----------



## SINC

Welcome aboard Janet, we hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## DynamicOverride

Hello All. I'm brand new to this site and thought this would be a good way to get to know people on the forums.

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
My name is Jessica and at the moment I'm an IT student at Eastern College. I'm also hoping to get some of my Apple certifications to go along with the Microsoft ones I'm working towards now.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Most of my interests involve studying (for now anyways), gaming (Yay Steam!), and tinkering with computers.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
I got involved with Macs about 4 years ago. I got fed up with Windows and switched over to Linux for a while, but I was tired of not being able to update my iPod and fight to try to get songs loaded onto it. I refused to go back to Windows for anything, so I went out and bought a MacBook. Pretty silly reason as far as I'm concerned, but it was enough to get me hooked. 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
Macs that I use currently are a 24" iMac and a 13" MacBook. I have a Mac Mini situated in the living room that's used to stream media over our network.
Macs that aren't currently in use: I have an Apple IIe and a B/W Mac Classic, as well as an older iMac that was gutted and made into a cat bed. 
And 3 iPods to go along with all that. 

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Steam is the best thing that I've found for a Mac. It's managed to turn me into more than just a casual gamer. :lmao:

* What general area of this great country are you from?
Currently I'm living in Fredericton, New Brunswick.


----------



## winstonh

Hey I've been lurking on here for a while and decided to reintroduce myself.

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
I'm Winston, musician and soldier in the CF.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests
Love music, I play the tuba. Somewhat of a causal gamer. Food, cooking.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
Father bought me a refurbished powermac g5 at the end of highschool.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
Only one - PowerMac Dual 2Ghz G5

* What are your favourite Mac programs?
Logic express, Sibelius, Finale

* What general area of this great country are you from?
Toronto


----------



## fattymcgee

Hello All...just thought I'd introduce myself. Love the forum, it's been a great help over the past few years. 

I'm a teacher of blind/low-vision students. I became interested in Macs because of their built-in accessibility features and then now I use them exclusively. 

I've had a Mac Mini G4, Macbook 13, and a Macbook Pro 13. I currently have a 2010 Mac Mni and a sweet Macbook Pro 17 3.06Ghz. 

The best program? Voiceover for sure. Instead of Paying 800 bucks for JAWS a student can buy a Macbook for a grand...saving them the money they would have spent on a PC. 

I'm from the Hamilton area but I've lived all over Ontario and abroad.


----------



## cap10subtext

Welcome, welcome and welcome.


----------



## Greywolf

*Hello*

My name is Ian, 55 year old male living in Brampton, Ontario. I am a user of Windows since 1995 but have always wanted to make the move to a Mac. I am getting closer to making my first Mac purchase in the very near future, I look at the Apple store website several times a day, just trying to make up my mind on which setup to purchase.

I think the 27" iMac will be my choice, not sure if I will go with new or a refurb. The one I am considering (refurb) is the 2.8 Ghz i5 (mid 2010 model). I am hoping that iMac would meet my needs for at least 3-4 years since I cannot drop that much cash as frequently as I would like. I would also like to get an Airport Extreme for home networking with 2 other PCs, I will need assistance on this.

Glad to be here, I will need to learn a lot as Macs/OS will all be new to me.


----------



## Frontside720

I guess this is as good of spot as any for my first post. 

Name is Cory, 32 year old male with two kids and a third on the way. 

Interests:
My Family
Motocross
Motorcycle Racing
Playing Hockey 
Snowboarding
Traveling

Mac Involvement:
I would consider myself to be an apple laggard but once I had a taste I became infected. I only use them in my personal life but I use them quite heavily. 

Mac Ownership:

2.66ghz 21" Desktop
17" Macbook Pro
3G Macbook
Iphone 4
Latest Apple TV

Mac Program:
iPhoto

Location:
Toronto (for the next 5 years)


----------



## SINC

Welcome aboard Cory, I hope you enjoy your time here on ehMac.


----------



## Saharaha

Been visiting the site for a bit, but just joining now!

My name is Sarah, I'm 18 and I'm currently studying Graphic Design at Fanshawe! So a lot of my time is spent with the Adobe CS5 suite or hand drawing Times New Roman out by hand.

I jut switched from a complete PC supporter to a Macbook Pro, and I'm not turning back! I've only had it since September so I'm still learning some neat tricks, if anyone has any they want to share with me that would be great! The only other thing made by apple that I own is an ipod touch, but that was only because of the back to school promotion. Why not get a free one if you can right? 

I've yet to fool around with many of the Mac programs as of yet, but iPhoto remains a favourite.

Hoping to meet some new people on here, learn more and get involved in the mac community!


----------



## Rps

Hello Sarah, Welcome to ehMac. There are a number of artists and designers here, so you've picked a good site to join.
Also, if you have any Mac questions I have found this site extremely helpful in getting the answers I need.


----------



## cruzer

Good morning, just trying out my first post.


----------



## mac_igeek

Hey everyone, i'm new here, and im new to mac. thought i drop a line here 
i'm looking to buy more comps ..maybe it'll be air on my next purchase.

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
male
* Brief summary of some of your other interests
anything apple
* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
just recently switched..loving my macbook book pro
* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
macbook pro ..and iphone4 =)
* What are your favourite Mac programs?
havent really try out any major programs yet, but right now i'm loving garage band, imovie
* What general area of this great country are you from?
west coast.


----------



## sateach

Like many of you, I was a voyeur of this site before finally signing on. I'm a retired male approaching six decades of glorious life. Our first Macbook and an iPod were retirement reward to each other. Years of putting up with DOS and Windows based machines swore me off of them for life! The elegant design, almost flawless software and incredible support from the Apple gang keep me an Apple addict. I'm awaiting the arrival of iPad2 for my next Apple purchase. ITunes is by far my favourite and most used application. I tinker with Garage Band, but I'd be lost without iTunes. I've suggested this site to many current and new Mac users in Chatham-Kent, an area that's sorely lacking in Apple related retail outlets (Future Shop! Really?)


----------



## Heart

'For those about to Rock.... We Salute You - Yes we dooooo!"

10 Years on ehMac..... where did the time go?


----------



## rodneyjb

Hi everyone, I haven't been on here in a couple of years...but I thought I would come back.

Currently rocking a Windoze box due to an unfortunate accident, but thanks to a big rebate from my taxes...I am in the market again for a Mac. Thinking of an iMac...anyway...hope to be back around these parts for a while.


----------



## SINC

Hey rodneyjb, welcome back. And enjoy that new Mac when you get it! 

And I too just passed my 10th year here on ehMac.


----------



## ehMax

rodneyjb said:


> Hi everyone, I haven't been on here in a couple of years...but I thought I would come back.
> 
> Currently rocking a Windoze box due to an unfortunate accident, but thanks to a big rebate from my taxes...I am in the market again for a Mac. Thinking of an iMac...anyway...hope to be back around these parts for a while.


Welcome back rodneyjb! :clap:

Thanks very much for being part of the community!


----------



## z2000000

*Hello*

Great site. Who would have thought we use Macs in Canada, eh?

Tim


----------



## AlexSno

Every MAC user from Canada maybe ?
Alex from Toronto here; Hy everyone


----------



## SINC

AlexSno said:


> Every MAC user from Canada maybe ?
> Alex from Toronto here; Hy everyone


An aside, but it should be understood that using the term MAC to refer to a Mac user is incorrect.


----------



## susiehaynes

hello!

i am new here. and i am enjoying. i hope to enjoy more. and to learn something new. i am also willing to share the skills that i have known.

more power!


----------



## Lawrence

Just to say...I like my new name change,
Hated being called dola...dol...do...lawren...DOLawren....etc.

Wished I'd changed it to my last name earlier.

Thanks again Mr. Mayor.


----------



## Dr.G.

Lawrence said:


> Just to say...I like my new name change,
> Hated being called dola...dol...do...lawren...DOLawren....etc.
> 
> Wished I'd changed it to my last name earlier.
> 
> Thanks again Mr. Mayor.


"Alas, poor Dave! I knew him, Horatio: a fellow
of infinite jest, of most excellent fancy: he hath
borne me on his back a thousand times. Where be your gibes now? your gambols? your songs? your flashes of merriment?

Good-night, sweet prince;
And flights of angels sing thee to thy rest."

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## askemac

Hello everyone!! I am new to ehmac, just wanted to say hello. I own a MacBook Pro3,1 , Mac OS X, Version 10.5.8, Processor 2.4 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, Memory 2 GB 667 MHz DDR2 SDRAM. I love my macbook and know my way around it. With that being said, i need some clarification on a few things. I am sure i will find some heplful info on here once i navigate around this site!!


----------



## Cailan

Hey all!


----------



## Sypher101

Hey everyone!

I've been posting occasionally on here, doing research and browsing posts. Had an iPod Touch, but no Mac computer. My old Dell is starting to have some blue screen problems, and I felt I needed an upgrade. Well today I took the plunge and bought the base 13" Macbook Pro. I love it! Sleek, stylish and still a very comfortable size to use.

Going to be spending most of this weekend getting to know my new friend....though I'll have to make some time for the gf, so she doesn't get too jealous


----------



## SINC

Sypher101 said:


> Hey everyone!
> 
> I've been posting occasionally on here, doing research and browsing posts. Had an iPod Touch, but no Mac computer. My old Dell is starting to have some blue screen problems, and I felt I needed an upgrade. Well today I took the plunge and bought the base 13" Macbook Pro. I love it! Sleek, stylish and still a very comfortable size to use.
> 
> Going to be spending most of this weekend getting to know my new friend....though I'll have to make some time for the gf, so she doesn't get too jealous


Hey Sypher, good for you! I hope you get many years of pleasure out of your new MBP. Congrats!


----------



## GTRMan

hey fellas, craig from halifax here. just wanted to say hi.


----------



## tommysvr

G'day,

Just moved over from Sydney, Australia...living in Toronto. I'm a front-end web developer looking for work so if you know of anything give me a shout! 

I used to work at the Apple Store in Sydney, big Apple geek.


----------



## The Bridge

Greetings, everyone. I've poked around ehMac from time to time over the last few years but I thought I'd take the plunge and register this morning.

I'll try to keep this brief:

• Born in Toronto, raised in Winnipeg, grew up in Mississauga, was educated and married in Toronto, currently living, working and raising a family in Jackson's Point (Georgina), Ontario.
• FileMaker Pro developer since 1999.
• Computer lover since 1979, starting with my grade 6 teacher's TRS-80 and the Acorn Atom that my dad bought.

My main rig is a 15" MacBook Pro (i5) with the build-to-order hi-res matte display. I also have an iPad, a 20" Core 2 Duo iMac and a G4 AGP (Sawtooth) tower in active service. Gone, but not forgotten (or trashed for that matter), are a 14" iBook (logic board victim) and Clamshell iBook (Firewire SE).

I'd love to connect with other FileMaker users/developers, particularly those in my immediate area.


Peter


----------



## paul bace

Yeah what-up people! Long time lover of macs, but only a user of PC's for the last 10 years. That said, getting into some HD video these days, and I can't seem to be bothered to do it on a PC.

Currently only have an iPod touch first Gen and 30gb iPod. Both pretty ancient. Replaced batteries on both.

Anyway. What's up. I need a mac. If anyone has a mini available let me know. Off to the classifieds section!


----------



## Garry

Hello everyone.. Long time lurker, occasional poster.. And a Mac user for 24 years, living in Calgary. I do a lot of stuff.. Video/film production and post production, Mac instructor for continuing education, and one on one sessions as well. I keep busy, but I make time to visit here at least once a day.

My biggest challenge so far is helping my 73 year old mom, who has never touched a computer before explore everything with her iPad.

That's about it from me.. Off to explore the rest of the site.


----------



## ehMax

GTRMan said:


> hey fellas, craig from halifax here. just wanted to say hi.


Hey craig from Halifax! Nice having your around here! I have to get out to the east coast in the next year or two and have a meet-up with some of our east-coasters. 

Welcome!


----------



## ehMax

tommysvr said:


> G'day,
> 
> Just moved over from Sydney, Australia...living in Toronto. I'm a front-end web developer looking for work so if you know of anything give me a shout!
> 
> I used to work at the Apple Store in Sydney, big Apple geek.


D'day tommysvr!  

I don't know too many folks in Toronto. If you were in the Kitchener-Waterloo area, I might know some people. 

Hope you had some luck finding work. 

Thanks very much for joining ehMac and Welcome eh!


----------



## ehMax

The Bridge said:


> Greetings, everyone. I've poked around ehMac from time to time over the last few years but I thought I'd take the plunge and register this morning.
> 
> I'll try to keep this brief:
> 
> • Born in Toronto, raised in Winnipeg, grew up in Mississauga, was educated and married in Toronto, currently living, working and raising a family in Jackson's Point (Georgina), Ontario.
> • FileMaker Pro developer since 1999.
> • Computer lover since 1979, starting with my grade 6 teacher's TRS-80 and the Acorn Atom that my dad bought.
> 
> My main rig is a 15" MacBook Pro (i5) with the build-to-order hi-res matte display. I also have an iPad, a 20" Core 2 Duo iMac and a G4 AGP (Sawtooth) tower in active service. Gone, but not forgotten (or trashed for that matter), are a 14" iBook (logic board victim) and Clamshell iBook (Firewire SE).
> 
> I'd love to connect with other FileMaker users/developers, particularly those in my immediate area.
> 
> 
> Peter


Hey "The Bridge" welcome to ehMac.ca! 

I just created a little forum in the "Mac Masters" section for Filemaker developers. *Click here.* Will see if it goes anywhere. 

Thanks for joining the community and welcome!


----------



## ehMax

paul bace said:


> Yeah what-up people! Long time lover of macs, but only a user of PC's for the last 10 years. That said, getting into some HD video these days, and I can't seem to be bothered to do it on a PC.
> 
> Currently only have an iPod touch first Gen and 30gb iPod. Both pretty ancient. Replaced batteries on both.
> 
> Anyway. What's up. I need a mac. If anyone has a mini available let me know. Off to the classifieds section!


Hey Paul, welcome to ehMac! Hope you find something in the Classifieds. 

We're going to be upgrading the section pretty soon and will hopefully see a lot more action there too. 

Thanks for joining the community and let me offer you a big Welcome! :clap:


----------



## ehMax

Garry said:


> Hello everyone.. Long time lurker, occasional poster.. And a Mac user for 24 years, living in Calgary. I do a lot of stuff.. Video/film production and post production, Mac instructor for continuing education, and one on one sessions as well. I keep busy, but I make time to visit here at least once a day.
> 
> My biggest challenge so far is helping my 73 year old mom, who has never touched a computer before explore everything with her iPad.
> 
> That's about it from me.. Off to explore the rest of the site.


Hey Garry, welcome aboard. 

I've been there instructing elderly users who have never used a computer in their life. It's amazing how much we can take for granted that we know when dealign with someone you has never even pointed a mouse before. Hope it goes well!

Welcome to ehMac!


----------



## MX-V

Been lurking for a while, guess it's about time.

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

I'm a guy who works in a shop for a living. Mainly working with SAP and excel.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

Books. I love to read.
Writing poetry and songs lyrics.
Making music (although I'm not that good, I do enjoy it.)
Fixing stuff. (I'm a man, eh?  )
Computers (I can barely code, but I like to use the things.)

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

To quote my post on 68kmla:
Never had a Mac, maybe totaled 20mins of use total before I bought a used PB 1400c a few years ago. This machine prompted my interest in Macintoshes. Loved the UI. So I got to read most everything I could about the Macintosh (and Apple) and what do I find? OS X! (The Mac UI over a UNIX system? I WANT THAT! NOW!)  (OS/2 was dead, Linux not there yet, Vista was worse than XP.. I looked at my tower in disgust..)

So I got myself a Mac mini. It was (and still is) awesome. 

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Too many. But I like them all:
512k
SE
Classic
LC
Centris 610
PowerBook 165
Performa 6200CD
PowerMac 7200/90
PowerBook 1400c/133
PowerMac 7300/200
PowerMac G3 B&W 350mhz
iBook G3 366mhz
iMac G3 Graphite
MacBook C2D black
Mac mini C2D

I gave my first mini to my mom.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

No real favorites. OS X comes with a solid set of apps I'm quite happy with. Most used would be Firefox and TextEdit.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

One of the nicest, Eastern Townships in Québec. 

I'm more into vintage Macs than new ones, but I hope I'll be some help around here. It's a nice place.


----------



## SINC

Welome MX-V, your post brought back memories of many Macs I have owned over the years. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## MX-V

I'm sure I will, thank you.


----------



## brucemlloyd

Hello everyone! I'm fairly new here, I've known about ehMac.ca for quite some time, about 8 years I guess. I've been using Macs in one way or other for the last 25 years, my first computer was a legit Apple ][+, then a //e, then a Mac Plus, an LC III, Quadra 840av, PPC 7600/160, PowerBook G3, PowerBook G4, a MacBook, an iPad, and now an 11-inch MacBook Air. I've worked in sales, consulting and technical support, from my first job as Apple Sales at Compucentre in Scarborough, Apple Technical Support for Apple, consulting for MindBytes Consultants Inc., Mac Genius at Apple (I was one of the first five Geniuses hired in Canada, I've worked in the Yorkdale, Sherway Gardens, Carrefour in Laval, Quebec, Eaton's Centre, Fifth Avenue (NYC), and San Francisco stores at one time or another. 

Now I'm the service manager at Carbon Computing in Kitchener, Ontario. I've had the distinct pleasure of working with EhMac's mayor at the same location. Drop a line and say hello!


----------



## Tays

Apparently my last visit was Dec. 3, 2009!

Hope to make ehMac apart of my daily surfing routine again.


----------



## bizarro

Hey, I've just joined the forum. I'm a student in Canada (Toronto to be exact) and I love my old MacBook and my recently purchased iPod Classic. Oh, and I'm also a big sci-fi/comic nerd too. Looking forward to joining discussion across the forums.


----------



## johnp

Hi everyone!! After much browsing, and all, decided it was about time I became a member of this fine site. 
- I'm a senior, retired Biologist (fish & such) - born/raised out here in BC, but worked north and east of here, mostly throughout Canada's Atlantic Provinces.
- Interests: travel (Canada, Caribbean, and Mexico), computer (travel and other forums, news, e-mail, researching goods/services, and etc.), music (mostly jazz, folk, classical, opera), cooking (no chef, but have fun in the kitchen!), and movies/tv viewing (mostly via dvd).
- My very first home computer was an Apple IIe, but went to pc's after that (because of work). After years of using just pc's, lady-friend and I switched to Apples just a year+ ago, each getting MacBook Pro's, plus an iMac for me (with 27" of screen - wow!!), and then an iPad2 added this past spring. Will there be an MacBook Air added soon? - there could be!!
Much-enjoy this site, and all the great information and assistance provided by its members. Glad to now be a part!!
Cheers to all,
John


----------



## Guilforddave

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

My name is Cameron, I'm a male student on a gap year in England, enjoying life as it comes at me. I have a lot of experience with Apple computers, from the consumer side, to the developer, repair, and sales. Apple computers are immersed in my daily life, so I might as well engage in a community that is in the same boat.

* Brief summary of some of your other interests

I'm an avid rower and race car driver, and though I'm not amazing at either yet, I do well with both and enjoy all the time spent associated with both. I also have a passion for rock climbing, and a flowing love for bagpipes.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

A few years ago I took up bagpipes, and the nice old man who taught me was an avid Mac lover, who introduced me to the computers, showing me their differences Apple has had to the rest of the computing world through the company's history (he had all the computers to show me the differences). From there I started collecting old and new ones, playing aroudn with them and just generally enjoying them.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

I started out my love of macs with an old 8600, and have since progressed to acquire a large collection, with computers as old as an Apple Lisa to as new as the new Mac lineup. PM me if you want a list, or them, as I'm leaving the country soon 

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

iTunes, Pages, and Studio Pro.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

A generalized specific would put in in the Peterborough area of Ontario, a great place to be, but does bear the lack of 100 MB/s internet or competitive unlimited plans.


----------



## Tinna

Hello all. Nice to meet you. I am Tinna, a newbie here. I have a Macbook Pro and it is cool. I am always a apple fan, lololol....


----------



## johnp

Hi Tinna ... we love our MacBook Pro's as well. They were the first purchases when we decided to switch from pc to mac a year+ ago -- and we have never looked back!


----------



## Williamc1984

*originally posted in new thread elsewhere when someone pointed me in this direction.*

We first off, Hello everyone.
My name is Will and I joined Tuesday as I promised my wife that I would join as soon as we got our new MacBook Pros. 
So Tuesday we got home with our new Macs (is it some kind of "faux pas" to refer to a MacBook Pro as a Mac) and went through the set up and registered.
The past two nights we haven’t been getting much sleep as we are both pretty busy on normal days let alone days we come home with new computers.
We are very happy with the Macs even though we are just getting to know the Mac way. 
I must say that I an extremely happy with the trackpad and its features/capabilities.
Im thankful to know that there are places like this where people can go get some info, feedback for people who need it like me! 
There seems to be a great community here and I’m sure I'll learn a lot.
Will


----------



## Reignman

Hi All,

My name is Gavin and I have been scouring the interwebs to learn as much about Macs as I can. You see, I've predominately been a PC guy (sorry for swearing) all my life but over the course of the past few years, I've gotten hooked on iOS devices (firstly the touch and now ipad). Now I'm ready to make the leap to Mac.

My main day job is a sales manager for a Quebec based aluminum tubing company (yet I work from home in rural Ontario) but lately I've started to look at what the next stage in my career would be....this has led to video production. Naturally, a Mac is the pre-eminate machine to use for this so now I'm on the hunt for a perfect starter machine to dip my toes with. Any suggestions?

I look forward to enjoying the forums here.

Cheers,
G.


----------



## canofworms

Hey everyone, my name is Tommy and I'm from Toronto. I've been using Macs for 4 years now. I got my first MacBook then and still use it even though I'll probably need an upgrade soon. I also bought an Ipod classic a couple months ago, which has been excellent for my longer commutes. My favourite Mac program is probably Garage Band since I play music during my downtime and like to record my ideas. Of course, I can't forget iTunes either for making playlist creations so easy.


----------



## Russel

Hi Everybody
name is Russel and I like my newish imac - still getting to know it and appreciate a site to interrelate on
yrs
r


----------



## Macfury

Russel said:


> Hi Everybody
> name is Russel and I like my newish imac - still getting to know it and appreciate a site to interrelate on
> yrs
> r


Welcome, Russel!


----------



## mapsgirl

I'm back...but this time I own a Mac!! We've had Macs in the house for years (hubby is a graphic designer) but now I have a Mac mini all to my self!


----------



## CplHoward

Allright. I am here. I finally gave up on replacing parts in my pc's every year or two so here I am. First mac I have ever owned. Little bit about myself. I've been serving in the Canadian Armed Forces since 2001, have done a trip or two to Afghanistan (and spent most of it outside the wire).

Married, three evil minions, what else can I say. Happy to be here.


----------



## Dr.G.

CplHoward said:


> Allright. I am here. I finally gave up on replacing parts in my pc's every year or two so here I am. First mac I have ever owned. Little bit about myself. I've been serving in the Canadian Armed Forces since 2001, have done a trip or two to Afghanistan (and spent most of it outside the wire).
> 
> Married, three evil minions, what else can I say. Happy to be here.


Welcome, Cpl. Howard, and welcome home. Hope you made it back unharmed. I was drafted to go to Vietnam way back in 1970, but was never called up to ship out, so I can only imagine what you experienced. Still, we are grateful for your dedication to service. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RobotGuy

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

Male, last time I checked.

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

Needed a new computer for my Masters, really, REALLY didn't want something with Vista. Bought a MacBook Pro and have since acquired new Macs to help make life a little better for our house.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

3, the MacBook is still going strong!

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Finder, iTunes, NeoOffice of course!

* What general area of this great country are you from?

Trenton, Ontario, until my next posting.


----------



## leafsfan1980

I'm 21 from toronto and have a MAC since i was a kid ! not even sure there were other brands of computer !! I love photography, travelling and eating !! Cook me something anyone ?


----------



## DeMarked

Hello!

Male from Northern Ontario.

Have mbp, iphone and ipad. My wife also has an iphone. Also have a bb playbook (not bad device actually). Still use Windows when needed (parallels rocks).

Work in technology and just started working on my own apps. Love xcode and what you can do on these devices!


----------



## dstanic

28yo male from London area. I have been into PCs since a teenager, and got A+ certified shortly after school. I hated dealing with people (customers) so quit doing anything computer related shortly after. I have an Intel Quad core PC that I built to run Photoshop Lightroom (I'm into photography) as well as a Acer netbook (what a mistake that was!) Currently the only apple product I own is a iPod classic, but I am looking to buy a used Macbook and that is why I joined up on here, to learn as much as I can since I am a total beginner!


----------



## msreyes

I am a Mac lover for sure.... have a Macbook Pro, two iPhones (one is mine, one for my wife), two Apple TVs, MacPro tower with 30" monitor for video work and one in the kitchen which is a 6 year old iMac. 

The products have served me well!


----------



## Mac_100x

Re-introducing myself here! Wasn't here for a while! But it feels great to be here again!  I own a 2009 Mac mini.


----------



## joeyrussell37

Hello from Vancouver! I have a Macbook Pro, and planning to get other Apple products (like an iPhone) in the future.


----------



## heavyall

Reintroduction for me as well. I used to be a member here years ago, but I don't remember any of my log-in info. Don't even know what email I used back then.

...so I just started as a new user. My current Mac is a two-week old 15" Macbook Pro, and I live in Winnipeg.


----------



## FeXL

*I'm baaaaaaack...*

So after my self imposed exile of nearly 11 months (with the single exception of having a brief conversation with my old friend, Gerry, back in May), I've decided to return.

This decision is partly because of ehMax's sale of the site (and his subsequent step down as mayor) and largely because of all the members (you know who you are) who have contacted me and let me know my presence was missed. Thank you, I missed the good times but not the BS.

I plan on spending most of my time in the GHG thread (as always). For those of you who have carried the flag there, good on you and again, thanks. For those of you who have learned nothing in my absence, prepare...

Time to get to work.


----------



## Gerk

*yawn* .... back, but still cranky, with a new and improved username. I see not much has changed, but strangely enough the forum wants to know much more about me (including who I buy my insurance from ... really?)


----------



## iMouse

Gerk said:


> *yawn* .... back, but still cranky, with a new and improved username. I see not much has changed,* but strangely enough the forum wants to know much more about me* (including who I buy my insurance from ... really?)


*yawn* .... me too. Still cranky, same name as years ago.

What?? What gall. beejacon

Wazzup, besides 9344 New posts? :lmao:


----------



## GramzRocks

*Hi Newbie here*

Hi I became a female mac user when I started working for myself. I am an mortgage agent. I felt that Mac had a better security to offer that was best for myself and my clients. Besides that I was sick and tired of all the crap that comes with a PC 
I am a proud owner of a Mac Book Air and my favourite programs for now is iphoto.
I live in the beautiful province of Ontario.
I have come to this community to learn and grow as a Mac user. 
Thanks for the warm welcome I look forward to being an active member of this community

Thanks 
Sheila


----------



## SINC

Welcome Sheila, you sure came to the right place to learn about your Mac. Enjoy the experience!


----------



## Lensman

Hello, all!

In some 40 years of using computers, I have never, repeat, never used a Mac. 

So, in that I have always wanted a Power Mac G5, I have ordered a used one from back East. Ever since the original IBM PC, I have loved IBM architecture, so I figured that with my meagre means, a used G5 would be a natural. Now, I am waiting like a kid on Xmas eve, for all my goodies.

I am really looking forward to OSX and I have been a Linux user for a number of years. Thanks in advance for tolerating a noob. 

Al


----------



## iMouse

Do something memberable.


----------



## Dr.G.

iMouse said:


> Do something memberable.


Good idea ........... except to catch a mouse here in ehMacLand.


----------



## jamesB

We here at ehMac would like to share a big welcome all newcomers and potential members.
I for one feel you should be made aware before you start posting of a very negative policy that has been implemented by the owners of this site. (VerticalScope).
Every word you post will be scanned and if suitable will be hyperlinked to some who-knows-what site for commercial gain of ehMacs new owners.
These links will be added without your permission or knowledge but could be mistaken by other viewers as being endorsed by you.
You have been warned.


----------



## ionamartin123

hey there, I'm Iona martin & I'm new to MAC. To be more precise, I'll be start using it in couple of days from now  I have ordered it already and waiting for it to arrive. My mac friends told me to subscribe mac forums as I'm sure to get a lot of problems on using it. I myself a bug n throw a lot of questions. Be prepared, guys! lol


----------



## iPetie

Hi Everyone, been away for a while! Nice to see familiar faces and so many new ones!


----------



## Dr.G.

iPetie said:


> Hi Everyone, been away for a while! Nice to see familiar faces and so many new ones!


Welcome back to ehMacLand, iPetie. How is Life treating you these days?


----------



## 44137

*Hello everyone!*

Good Morning Everybody!

I just want to briefly introduce myself to the ehMac community. I'm an IT consultant, my client base is primarily based in Toronto. 

I'm a huge technology buff, I first got involved with Macs back in the Motorola era - I remember using my first Mac in Kindergarden which was an Apple Lisa. Some of the Macintosh models that I have had the pleasure to own were:

1. Apple iMac G3
2. Apple iMac G5
3. Apple eMac G4
4. Apple iMac Core Duo
5. And now at present MacBook Air

My top 3 favorite Apple programs or suites are:

1. Personal Information Management - Mail, Calendar, Reminders, and Notes

2. VMware Fusion - Helps me get my job done when testing use case scenarios, code, etc.

3. Microsoft Office 2011 - I appreciate the peace of mind knowing that whatever creative content I put together my Windows counterparts can either view or collaborate on it. I also like some of the Mac specific GUI features 

Lastly, I'm a proud Canadian and not afraid to show it! :clap::clap::clap:


----------



## SINC

Welcome to ehMac, beatoflife. We hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## 44137

SINC said:


> Welcome to ehMac, beatoflife. We hope you enjoy your time here.


Hi SINC! Thank you! I'm sure I will, I think this will be a great place to collaborate and learn.


----------



## disberg

*A Wannbe Macky*

Hi Everyone.

I was intrigued with your Forum when I found it this morning from a Google search with regard to Canadian/Foreign Customer Service. I guess it is doing the rounds again but I had not seen the email before today.

Anyhoo, my sister-in-law, Wendy has been bugging me about our family relations in Ontario - the McGillivrays or MacGillivrays, depending on who you got born to. I know very little about them and when I found your forum I crawled it asking myself is it IT or family. I soon discovered it was IT but with family thrown in so here I am.

I also sent her an email encouraging her to join or at least look around. Who knows, some of our family could belong here too.

I am a Windows person, not by choice but by luck of the draw and the cost of Macs and learning curves. I am so far into what I do that the thought of starting from the bottom again is daunting. My friends say pooh - just do it, but I haven't picked up the gauntlet yet.

In the meantime I will just poke about. 

If you know of the Ontario Mc/Mac Gillivrays drop me a message.

Thanks


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

I joined few years ago but haven't used the site regularly in ages, it said my last login was April 2012, I think I probably had a computer problem at the time!

So my name's Kelly and I'm 27 from the Annapolis Valley, NS.


----------



## JoshMacUa

Joshua:
Male. Work in IT with Federal Government
I am interested in Travelling. Went to Antarctica in 2007, and now plan to go to Europe May 2014. That is after I make a pilgrimage to MacWorld March 2014.
Grew up on Macs, and in 2010 got sick of PCs, and bought a Macbook Air.
I owned a Macbook Air 2010, and gave it to my brother when I bought a June 2013 MacBook Air(8GB RAM 500GB SSD). I also own a 2011 refurbished Mac Mini which has Mac OS Server Mountain Lion, which I use to practice on when I am studying for my ACTC exams.
I love all things Mac, and Apple. No favourite program I love them all.
Yukon is where I am.


----------



## maker

Hai all i am new to this forum and i got it from google.com


----------



## keels

Hey everyone. I've just joined. I've been a Mac user since 2007 when I received my first MacBook. From Toronto and a huge hockey fan!


----------



## supernova777

*looking for specific powermac g4 models!*

hey guys 

im looking to use some old ancient macs for retro music production setups!

powermac G4 1.25ghz MDD (single cpu, not dual please) :heybaby::heybaby:

powermac G4 933mhz Quicksilver (single cpu, not dual please) :love2: :love2:

powermac G4 867mhz Quicksilver (single cpu, not dual please) :clap: :clap:

powermac G4 733mhz Digital Audio (single cpu, not dual please) :baby: :baby:

if you have any of these exact models you can part with please get in touch Thanks!
:greedy::greedy::greedy:


----------



## scribblerlarry

*Dear Flying Spaghetti Monster, Today I Got Lost - (again)*

I was minding my own business just be-boppin' around the inter-webs with Stumble, and I kinda got sidetracked, then sidetracked again, then...... Well, y'know how it goes. 

The upshot of the whole thing is that I decided to get a Carbon Copy Cloner. So I yahooed it and wound up here - back here I should say - on ehMac.ca. To my surprise I found that I was already a member; had been since 2010. Seems that I'd joined and then forgotten about it. Nope. Dunno why. By great good fortune, I happened to remember my password because the gadget that was supposed to help me if I forgot it, was giving me some grief. 

So here I am. I have absolutely no idea at all of what to do here to get that CCC. Worse I've no idea how to ask someone for help. If there is someone out there in ehMac land who can give me some guidance until I learn enough to, at least, ask questions in the appropriate place, I would appreciate it very much. It's probably best to e-mail me since I'm not at all sure if I can get back here to see your answer. 

Thankee muchly......Scribblerlarry


----------



## KimiD

Evening folks, KimiD here. Currently living in Alberta (by way of Ontario). Enjoy gaming (console), music, photography, fitness, outdoors, dogs, imgur. Early 30's. Decided to finally join since I'm constantly lurking and researching on here anyway. Currently working with a late 2009 macbook (aluminium) unibody. Just bought a 21.5 imac and also the proud owner of an iPad and iPhone. In terms of programs I like, well they aren't mac dedicated but I'm a fan of Photoshop and I honestly cannot think of what else I use on the daily. I've always been drawn to the atheistic of macs and when I was finally able to afford one I grabbed it and haven't owned a PC in about 6 years. Sadly work hasn't caught on and I'm still struggling with a dell PC there.


----------



## aylwin

* Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)

Male

* How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.

First owned in '95 with a PowerBook 5300cs, though had contact with Macs from the Mac Plus on, which is what we had in my elementary school computer lab.

* How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?

Three - 2 MBPs (one old and scarcely used, one newer) and a Mac Pro I'm selling.

* What are your favourite Mac programs?

Adobe CC, 1Password, Alfred, and Steam.

* What general area of this great country are you from?

SK originally. TO now.


----------



## SINC

aylwin said:


> SK originally. TO now.


Welcome aboard! What part of SK aylwin?


----------



## aylwin

SINC said:


> Welcome aboard! What part of SK aylwin?


Regina, and later Saskatoon for a couple of years. Good times, for the age I was at


----------



## SINC

aylwin said:


> Regina, and later Saskatoon for a couple of years. Good times, for the age I was at


I was born in Lafleche, south of Moose Jaw, grew up in Swift Current. Wife from just outside Regina (Kipling). Camp in Saskatoon every summer, also Regina and near Grenfell. It's like going home.


----------



## aylwin

SK summers are beautiful. Wish I had more reason to return, but with blood relations having moved elsewhere it's hard to get back very much


----------



## getafixx

Hello everyone from Alberta! Just got my old LC520 out of storage, and am looking to upgrade it a little. Great forum here!


----------



## pm-r

Wow, using an LC 520!! 

I'm a bit surprised that you could even connect here after it actually booted, but welcome aboard and I think you may have a bit of upgrading in front of you that you just may want to do.


----------



## getafixx

Yeah definitely!
I am actually wanting to upgrade to a LC 575 or an older Power Mac, but man those seem to be really hard to find these days!


----------



## SINC

What part of Alberta are you from? I just happen to have a 15" Lampshade iMac PPC with original box and disks I would part with if the price was right. They are a bit of a collectors piece now. Edmonton area.


----------



## getafixx

I'm from the Edmonton area as well!

An iMac might be more of an upgrade than I'm looking for right now, as I'm looking more for the retro thing.

Send me a PM anyways and we'll see where that goes


----------



## Boruce Lee

Hello all, I just discovered that I had registered on this forum 5 years ago, but never did anything, not even a post. Anyways, the reason I'm becoming active is I recently got into Vintage computing. I picked up a couple of PowerBook G3 Pismos, a Lombard, and Key Lime iBook on my local craigslist and have been putting them back into service. OS 9 is so good!

I'm in the Greater Vancouver Area, so if anyone is looking for a good home for their vintage Mac, drop me a line! 

I'm currently on the hunt for floppy disks and a 2.5" SCSI hard drive...


----------



## i<3myiBookg4

Joined in 2006
Haven't used the forums in awhile

Have always had Macs since I was 6 years old
Just got an iPad mini and love it so much, have a MacBook from 2007 which is still operable, an iMac too. :love2:

Live in N.S., have 4 dogs and 1 kitten


----------



## pm-r

i<3myiBookg4 said:


> Joined in 2006
> Haven't used the forums in awhile
> 
> Have always had Macs since I was 6 years old
> Just got an iPad mini and love it so much, have a MacBook from 2007 which is still operable, an iMac too. :love2:
> 
> Live in N.S., have 4 dogs and 1 kitten




Hmmm…??? _*Live in N.S., have 4 dogs and 1 kitten*_ and yet uses the handle *Crazy Cat Lady*. OK, I give up.


----------



## machspeed5

Hey guys, I didn't realize I made an account on here way back in 2008. But I guess it's cool! I've been lurking for years. Hello! Been using macs since about 1990 and I have some 68k & ppc vintage for sale. Eventually when I get enough posts I'll find my way to the classifieds


----------



## Sidkid87

Hey all. Name is Matt, from the Greater Toronto Area.. stumbled onto this forum, gotta love anything mega Canadian mixed with Apple products lol. I'm sports obsessed, engaged, 2 kids, just bought a new house and can't wait for the new iPhone to come out because my iPhone 5 is falling apart! That about sums it up. Crosby is a pretty good hockey player too.


----------



## mapsgirl

Hey Sidkid87 (Matt)! Welcome to the group!


----------



## mguertin

Back after a long hiatus ... hopefully the bullies will leave me alone this time


----------



## SINC

mguertin said:


> Back after a long hiatus ... hopefully the bullies will leave me alone this time


Welcome back mg, your insight has been missed.


----------



## gmark2000

I guess I’m not new but the ticker says my last visit was in September of 2014. It’s been awhile!


----------



## mguertin

Don't worry gmark2000, you haven't really missed much. There's only been a few good posts since then


----------



## Macfury

mguertin said:


> Don't worry gmark2000, you haven't really missed much. There's only been a few good posts since then


Yes, it took your post to make EhMac great again!


----------



## mguertin

Macfury said:


> Yes, it took your post to make EhMac great again!


Aaaaaand this is exactly why.


----------



## pm-r

Now if only someone could just wipe out and delete the last three posts and maybe this thread could carry on _"normally"_, if such a thing even exists here any more. 

Unfortunately it seems to be a bit contagious…


----------



## mguertin

pm-r said:


> Now if only someone could just wipe out and delete the last three posts and maybe this thread could carry on _"normally"_, if such a thing even exists here any more.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems to be a bit contagious…


The thread is continuing _"normally"_. The norm for this place is for someone new to post something, have the people with 10k+ posts crap on you about it and then the newer people leave and go somewhere else.


----------



## pm-r

> The norm for this place is for someone new to post something, have the people with 10k+ posts crap on you about it and then the newer people leave and go somewhere else.



Yikes, I hope that "_people with 10k+ posts_" part doesn't include me, nor me crapping on anyone nor on any of their posts.

There's too much of that here, but I'm glad to see the absence of one member who was continually on my and other's case for no obvious reason, but I think he (or she, one never knows  ) was finally permanently banned after being previously suspended numerous times. 

But maybe _*the mayor*_ was running the ship at that time, at least it was nicer and tighter in those days.


----------



## mguertin

pm-r said:


> Now if only someone could just wipe out and delete the last three posts and maybe this thread could carry on _"normally"_, if such a thing even exists here any more.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems to be a bit contagious…





pm-r said:


> Yikes, I hope that "_people with 10k+ posts_" part doesn't include me, nor me crapping on anyone nor on any of their posts.
> 
> There's too much of that here, but I'm glad to see the absence of one member who was continually on my and other's case for no obvious reason, but I think he (or she, one never knows  ) was finally permanently banned after being previously suspended numerous times.
> 
> But maybe _*the mayor*_ was running the ship at that time, at least it was nicer and tighter in those days.


See your previous reply and draw your own conclusions  And if you look back at the previous page in this introductions thread you will see that it spans multiple YEARS, hence my previous comment.

On that note you folks enjoy, I'll check back in a couple years maybe.


----------



## pm-r

> See your previous reply and draw your own conclusions …



I dare say there was some drastic misunderstanding and poor translation as to what was actually posted and the meaning… as intended at least…

Nothing derogatory or insulting …


----------



## Arkay

Just joined and thought I'd say hello.

Hello.


----------



## polywog

Welcome to the community Arkay!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pm-r

polywog said:


> Welcome to the community Arkay!



Always nice to read such a welcome post *poly*, but it was posted several months ago now: Join Date: Mar 2017, and 22 other later posts.

So anyway, I'll send my belated welcome greetings as well and say Welcome Arkay!!!


- Patrick
======


----------



## VieleKatzen

Hi all ... don't remember my last post, but I know it was quite some time ago. My mother died and I had almost no time to get out of her house (there was a buyer waiting in the wings). It was a mad scramble. A good friend drove five hours and stayed five days helping me move stuff out. We tried to salvage as much as possible, even if it was only going to be donated. Didn't get as much as I'd have like to, but we got much more than I'd have gotten if I'd been going it alone.

Just barely managed to squeak out in the time allowed me, and I'm now in a lovely (if small  ) one-bedroom apartment. The work situation is a whole 'nother matter; I'm jobless but I'm getting early CPP and planning to set up a small online business, so ... going to head out this week and apply for some cashier positions at local supermarkets.

Originally posted in the Shangri-La thread and I couldn't seem to just delete the dang post.


----------



## Dr.G.

VieleKatzen said:


> Hi all ... don't remember my last post, but I know it was quite some time ago. My mother died and I had almost no time to get out of her house (there was a buyer waiting in the wings). It was a mad scramble. A good friend drove five hours and stayed five days helping me move stuff out. We tried to salvage as much as possible, even if it was only going to be donated. Didn't get as much as I'd have like to, but we got much more than I'd have gotten if I'd been going it alone.
> 
> Just barely managed to squeak out in the time allowed me, and I'm now in a lovely (if small  ) one-bedroom apartment. The work situation is a whole 'nother matter; I'm jobless but I'm getting early CPP and planning to set up a small online business, so ... going to head out this week and apply for some cashier positions at local supermarkets.
> 
> Originally posted in the Shangri-La thread and I couldn't seem to just delete the dang post.


Bonne chance, mon amie.


----------



## kelman

Hey guys, been quite a while since being on the site! Self employment kept me too busy to do half of what I wanted to do. Finally said to hell with it and up and moved from Ontario to the east coast spring of 2017 leaving most things behind. Settled down and spent the last year fixing up the house and relaxing. Maybe try and sign on a bit more often now.


----------



## Dr.G.

kelman said:


> Hey guys, been quite a while since being on the site! Self employment kept me too busy to do half of what I wanted to do. Finally said to hell with it and up and moved from Ontario to the east coast spring of 2017 leaving most things behind. Settled down and spent the last year fixing up the house and relaxing. Maybe try and sign on a bit more often now.


Welcome to the east coast, kelman. NB is a beautiful province.


----------



## kelman

Dr.G. said:


> Welcome to the east coast, kelman. NB is a beautiful province.


Thanks Dr.G.

We moved to a small town in New Brunswick stated in my signature. Bouctouche, a little north of Moncton along the coast.


----------



## pm-r

kelman said:


> Thanks Dr.G.
> 
> We moved to a small town in New Brunswick stated in my signature. Bouctouche, a little north of Moncton along the coast.




Nice looking place looking at the google maps and photos, but gheese, wasn't it the Moncton area that got those huge mega dumps of snow a few winters ago a few times??

Anyway, much less hectic than the other big city you left eh???

EDIT:
Hey, I just noticed but sorry I can't make it:
_*BOUCTOUCHE SHELLFISH FESTIVAL *_
Dates: 10 Aug. - 13 Aug.
https://www.tourismnewbrunswick.ca/Products/F/BouctoucheShellfishFestival.aspx



- Patrick
======


----------



## kelman

pm-r said:


> Nice looking place looking at the google maps and photos, but gheese, wasn't it the Moncton area that got those huge mega dumps of snow a few winters ago a few times??
> 
> Anyway, much less hectic than the other big city you left eh???
> 
> 
> 
> - Patrick
> ======


Hey Patrick, this is much less hectic than Hamilton yes but snow is snow. We saw huge dumps in Hamilton a couple of times while living there and living on the main street here means we don't have to worry too much. They plow the snow and truck it away, they even have a sidewalk plow that runs the streets as well!


----------



## Dr.G.

kelman said:


> Thanks Dr.G.
> 
> We moved to a small town in New Brunswick stated in my signature. Bouctouche, a little north of Moncton along the coast.


I have been to Moncton before in the springtime.


----------



## kelman

Dr.G. said:


> I have been to Moncton before in the springtime.


Moncton is only about 35-40 mins south of us and seems to be the move to place from what I've read.


----------



## Macfury

kelman said:


> Moncton is only about 35-40 mins south of us and seems to be the move to place from what I've read.


Look for a place that will part out computers, and you're all set!


----------



## pm-r

Macfury said:


> Look for a place that will part out computers, and you're all set!



Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much in the way of Apple or Mac related stores in Moncton according to google.


----------



## kelman

Macfury said:


> Look for a place that will part out computers, and you're all set!


First thing I looked for when we got here, alas people here don't part them out.


----------



## kelman

pm-r said:


> Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be much in the way of Apple or Mac related stores in Moncton according to google.


Seems like the maritimes is not as popular a user of Apple products.


----------



## Big Ragu

*The Big Ragu loves Mac*

Hello Guys and Gals I have been a MAC user for over 20yrs now because I got a Hate relationship with Windows & and its virus's , and never looked back. I also dabble in IPTV if your interested in Formuler boxes or service visit my site
http://quinte-hosting.ca


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Don't know who's left here anymore since the big three scared most of them off, but I'm a Mac user since 1985, when the first ones come out. Didn't get my own until 1995 (before the return of Steve Jobs, when they were boxy and beige) and haven't looked back since. iMacs, MacBooks for each member of the family, MacBook Pro, iPhones for each member of the family, AppleTV's, including the original one you could cook an egg on, iPads, you name it. Drank the Koolaid, savouring the Koolaid. I've made good use of Logic Pro over the years too, along with Pages and Keynote. I'm in Sherwood Park, Alberta, Canada.


----------



## Dr.G.

Freddie_Biff said:


> Don't know who's left here anymore since the big three scared most of them off, but I'm a Mac user since 1985, when the first ones come out. Didn't get my own until 1995 (before the return of Steve Jobs, when they were boxy and beige) and haven't looked back since. iMacs, MacBooks for each member of the family, MacBook Pro, iPhones for each member of the family, AppleTV's, including the original one you could cook an egg on, iPads, you name it. Drank the Koolaid, savouring the Koolaid. I've made good use of Logic Pro over the years too, along with Pages and Keynote. I'm in Sherwood Park, Alberta, Canada.


Live long and prosper, Frank. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## Vexel

ehMax said:


> Hello everyone! And welcome to ehMac.ca: Canada's Mac Community! We hope you will enjoy your stay and become an active, positive presence to this little corner of the web.
> 
> This thread is here for you to introduce yourself _(Or re-introduce yourself) _and to allow us to get to know you better! After-all, community is what ehMac.ca is all about!
> 
> Please feel free to be as brief or as detailed as you feel comfortable with. _(Be careful about giving away too much private, personal information) _
> 
> 
> Who you are (male, female, student, professional, etc.)
> Brief summary of some of your other interests
> How you got involved with Macs, or how you are currently involved.
> How many/which Macs have you owned or presently own?
> What are your favourite Mac programs?
> What general area of this great country are you from?
> 
> Let's continue to foster a sense of community here! ehMac.ca Newbies / Lurkers, press that *New Reply* button!


Heya Guys and Gals!

I can’t remember the last time I was on, but I’m back…I’m sure I missed a lot of stuff with the group, but most of all I missed the conversations and advice from amazing people.

So glad to be back and excited to catch up and also meet all the new wonderful people that I don’t know.

Cheers! ❤🇨🇦


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Vexel said:


> Heya Guys and Gals!
> 
> I can’t remember the last time I was on, but I’m back…I’m sure I missed a lot of stuff with the group, but most of all I missed the conversations and advice from amazing people.
> 
> So glad to be back and excited to catch up and also meet all the new wonderful people that I don’t know.
> 
> Cheers!


Good to hear from you again, Vexel. You probably won’t see a lot of action around here unfortunately. Dr G died a short time ago and there’s not much activity outside of the Shang. Hope you’re keeping well.


----------



## Vexel

Freddie_Biff said:


> Good to hear from you again, Vexel. You probably won’t see a lot of action around here unfortunately. Dr G died a short time ago and there’s not much activity outside of the Shang. Hope you’re keeping well.


I saw.. so sad. Such a wonderful man. I noticed it’s pretty slow, especially compared to the hay days.. but either way, still one of the best resources I’m sure. Im doing alright, hope you are as well ✌


----------



## Freddie_Biff

Vexel said:


> I saw.. so sad. Such a wonderful man. I noticed it’s pretty slow, especially compared to the hay days.. but either way, still one of the best resources I’m sure. Im doing alright, hope you are as well


Pretty good, thanks. Spring break in a week, so there’s that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vexel

Freddie_Biff said:


> Pretty good, thanks. Spring break in a week, so there’s that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent. Always good to have a break.. I’m sure it’ll be good to chill.


----------

